# FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left



## Weatherman2020

“On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”


----------



## JakeStarkey

FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.


----------



## Muhammed

FDR also enslaved both of my grandfathers. 

FDR was a fucking tyrant. One of the most evil people in world history.


----------



## Muhammed

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.


FDR enslaved more Americans than every other person in history. What is so heroic about that, jackass?

Why do you jackass party of slavery (D) supporters consistently support slavery?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.


----------



## Muhammed

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.


The vast majority of FDR's slaves never saw the WH.

Why do you Democrats support slavery?


----------



## regent

Wonder if that slavery was the PWA, WPA, CCC's or just  what? To the unemployed, the youth on the road it didn't seem like slavery but more like government aid. Maybe that's why historians have named FDR, best president?


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.



The worst scimbag to ever soil the office of the President.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.


The most evil man to be President is hero to no one that sees him for what he is.


----------



## Muhammed

regent said:


> Wonder if that slavery was the PWA, WPA, CCC's or just  what? To the unemployed, the youth on the road it didn't seem like slavery but more like government aid. Maybe that's why historians have named FDR, best president?


 Conscription is a particularly abominable form of slavery. FDR was a merciless slave driving tyrant.


----------



## TNHarley

FDR was terrible. 
Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
Fucking TYRANT


----------



## TNHarley

FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”



Not many people complained from either party
Not even the Supreme Court


That was post Pearl Harbor hysteria in 1942


----------



## JakeStarkey

Muhammend is giving us post-Obama hysteria.


----------



## Muhammed

JakeStarkey said:


> Muhammend is giving us post-Obama hysteria.


I'm giving you truth.

You can argue that military conscription is somehow a moral form of slavery, but to deny it is slavery is a denial of reality.

Anyone who denies that FDR enslaved more Americans than every other American in US history is simply denying the truth.  

FDR was a slave driving tyrant.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.



Jake,

The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...

Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.

Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...

So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...


----------



## rightwinger

FDR made us into a modern democracy


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...
> 
> Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.
> 
> Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...
> 
> So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...
Click to expand...

That was 1942 America

We were racist


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...
> 
> Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.
> 
> Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...
> 
> So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 1942 America
> 
> We were racist
Click to expand...


Wrong is wrong no matter what era it was!

You do not take American citizens and put them into prison camps!

Simple as that and seeing you have no problem with what FDR did mean you should not have any problem with Trump and his work against Muslim Americans and illegals...


----------



## Votto

Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.

Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..

Disgusting.


----------



## gipper

FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.


----------



## Votto

JakeStarkey said:


> Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.



As would Hitler and Stalin

So what is your point?


----------



## gipper

Votto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As would Hitler and Stalin
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...

He never has one.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Votto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As would Hitler and Stalin
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...

You would have supported it as well, Votto.


----------



## Moonglow

California had already started the process FDR made it a federal issue..Yet the majority of Americans would have preferred them dead....


----------



## Votto

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As would Hitler and Stalin
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have supported it as well, Votto.
Click to expand...


No, that is where you are wrong.  I'm more of a libertarian and  not  a partisan hack like yourself

The fact of the matter is,  YOU are the one supporting a man who supported it.


----------



## Camp

Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.


----------



## Votto

Camp said:


> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.



Bull.

German Americans were allowed to go free.

This was only stooped in racism.

Really, Dims have not changes.  They now want brown folk to come to America so they will outnumber the white folk, in the hopes of getting more votes, as if any of this makes any sense.

Dims are the biggest racists in human history.


----------



## Camp

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
Click to expand...

Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...
> 
> Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.
> 
> Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...
> 
> So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 1942 America
> 
> We were racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong is wrong no matter what era it was!
> 
> You do not take American citizens and put them into prison camps!
> 
> Simple as that and seeing you have no problem with what FDR did mean you should not have any problem with Trump and his work against Muslim Americans and illegals...
Click to expand...

We did a lot of wrong things in 1942

Ask the blacks


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.


Nobody cared how the Japs were treated after Pearl Harbor


----------



## Camp

Espionage in WWll could and did often consist of a spy with binoculars reporting the comings and goings of ships via a radio to an offshore Submarine.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Votto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As would Hitler and Stalin
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have supported it as well, Votto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is where you are wrong.  I'm more of a libertarian and  not  a partisan hack like yourself
> 
> The fact of the matter is,  YOU are the one supporting a man who supported it.
Click to expand...

I am more of a Republican and not a partisan hack like you, Votto.  95% of America supported it.


----------



## regent

Are some posters saying that both the American people and America's best historians have had it wrong about FDR. The people elected him four times in a row and might still be voting for him had he lived. Name another president elected four times. Historians have never placed FDR below third best president since 1948, and recently named  FDR best American president. 
Is it possible that Trump supporters are getting ready to replace FDR as America's best president with Trump?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump supporters be like crazy if they think that craziness.


----------



## regent

Votto said:


> Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.
> 
> Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..
> 
> Disgusting.


So did the Japanese Americans ever vote Democratic again? Did any Japanese Americans ever join the American army during the war? 
Germans and Italians were picked up during the war but they had already been identified and watched before Pearl  Harbor.


----------



## Unkotare

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ...
> 
> Wrong is wrong no matter what era it was!
> 
> You do not take American citizens and put them into prison camps!.....




The scumbag fdr was one of only two US presidents to put innocent Americans into *concentration camps*.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.
> 
> Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Japanese Americans ever vote Democratic again? Did any Japanese Americans ever join the American army during the war?.....
Click to expand...



Red herring - again.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.





regent said:


> Are some posters saying that both the American people and America's best historians have had it wrong about FDR. The people elected him four times in a row and might still be voting for him had he lived. Name another president elected four times. Historians have never placed FDR below third best president since 1948, and recently named  FDR best American president.
> Is it possible that Trump supporters are getting ready to replace FDR as America's best president with Trump?







Trying to see how many logical fallacies you can cram into one post?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cared how the Japs were treated after Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...







Wrong




Ralph Carr


----------



## Votto

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
Click to expand...


Innocent American Germans were not rounded up in groups and thrown into prison just because.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.
> 
> Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Japanese Americans ever vote Democratic again? Did any Japanese Americans ever join the American army during the war?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring - again.
Click to expand...

So Red Herring must mean "I don't know?" There are a number of history books on the Japanese internment. if you need, I can give you a couple of titles. As for the Supreme Court you might start with the Judicial Act of 1801.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Votto, you don't know that "innocent Germans" were not interned.


----------



## Votto

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto, you don't know that "innocent Germans" were not interned.



You are disingenuous and disgusting.

From wiki

Japanese Americans were incarcerated based on local population concentrations and regional politics. More than 110,000 Japanese Americans in the mainland U.S., who mostly lived on the West Coast, were forced into interior camps. However, in Hawaii, where 150,000-plus Japanese Americans composed over one-third of the population, only 1,200 to 1,800 were also interned.[9] The internment is considered to have resulted more from racism than from any security risk posed by Japanese Americans.[10][11] Those who were as little as 1/16 Japanese[12] and orphaned infants with "one drop of Japanese blood" were placed in internment camps.[13]

With the US entry into World War I, German nationals were automatically classified as "enemy aliens." Two of the four main World War I-era internment camps were located in Hot Springs, N.C., and Fort Oglethorpe, Georgia.[2] Attorney General A. Mitchell Palmer wrote that "All aliens interned by the government are regarded as enemies, and their property is treated accordingly."

By the time of WWII, the United States had a large population of ethnic Germans. Among residents of the United States in 1940, more than 1.2 million persons had been born in Germany, 5 million had two native-German parents, and 6 million had one native-German parent.[_citation needed_] Many more had distant German ancestry. During WWII, the United States detained at least 11,000 ethnic Germans, overwhelmingly German nationals.[3] The government examined the cases of German nationals individually, and detained relatively few in internment camps run by the Department of Justice, as related to its responsibilities under the Alien and Sedition Acts. To a much lesser extent, some ethnic German US citizens were classified as suspect after due process and also detained. Similarly, a small proportion of Italian nationals and Italian Americans were interned in relation to their total population in the US. The United States had allowed immigrants from both Germany and Italy to become naturalized citizens, which many had done by then. In the early 21st century, Congress considered legislation to study treatment of European Americans during WWII, but it did not pass the House of Representatives. Activists and historians have identified certain injustices against these groups.

Looking at the facts, FDR assessed the threat of German natives while singling out the Japanese cuz they had slanted eyes.

Dolt.


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...
> 
> Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.
> 
> Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...
> 
> So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 1942 America
> 
> We were racist
Click to expand...

The overwhelming majority of you FDR apologists are morally bankrupt, cockamamie, imbecilic, totalitarianism advocates with a total lack of empathy for other human beings.


----------



## Votto

Muhammed said:


> FDR's cure for slaves suffering from PTSD was a fucking firing squad.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...
> 
> Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.
> 
> Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...
> 
> So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 1942 America
> 
> We were racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The overwhelming majority of you FDR apologists are morally bankrupt, cockamamie, imbecilic, totalitarianism advocates with a total lack of empathy for other human beings.
Click to expand...


Progs must lie or their agenda will be defeated.

Hence Obamacare.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.




Absolute, stinking bullshit. Naval intelligence told him that Japanese Americans posed no threat to the nation. The scumbag knew exactly what he was doing when he threw AMERICANS into his CONCENTRATION CAMPS, and he knew why. His hands were dirty, not tied.


----------



## Votto

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute, stinking bullshit. Naval intelligence told him that Japanese Americans posed no threat to the nation. The scumbag knew exactly what he was doing when he threw AMERICANS into his CONCENTRATION CAMPS, and he knew why. His hands were dirty, not tied.
Click to expand...


If you think this is bad, look at how Asians are handled across the country by Progs.

Asians with a perfect 4.0 are snubbed by Ivy League schools all the time in favor of other races.

And look at Hollywood.  How many famous Asian actors are in Hollywood?

Sure, if they fit the Kong Fu stereotype, but that is about it.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
Click to expand...


Ringle was real, and Munson was real too.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Votto's source above shows he is wrong about "innocent" German nationals.

With the US entry into World War I, German nationals were automatically classified as "enemy aliens." Two of the four main World War I-era internment camps were located in Hot Springs, N.C., and Fort Oglethorpe, Georgia.[2] Attorney General A. Mitchell Palmer wrote that "All aliens interned by the government are regarded as enemies, and their property is treated accordingly."  (Underline by this writer)


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute, stinking bullshit. Naval intelligence told him that Japanese Americans posed no threat to the nation. The scumbag knew exactly what he was doing when he threw AMERICANS into his CONCENTRATION CAMPS, and he knew why. His hands were dirty, not tied.
Click to expand...

Naval intelligence was not the controlling authority. An Army General was the controlling authority and that is the one FDR listened to. Naval intelligence did not have the responsibility of defending the west coast.  Gen. DeWitt had the responsibility. He was the one FDR listened to.


----------



## Votto

If Asians were pouring across the border, Progs would have that wall up in no time.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.
> 
> Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Japanese Americans ever vote Democratic again? Did any Japanese Americans ever join the American army during the war?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring - again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Red Herring must mean "I don't know?" ......
Click to expand...



You must know what it means, you fall back on them so often.


----------



## Votto

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto's source above shows he is wrong about "innocent" German nationals.
> 
> With the US entry into World War I, German nationals were automatically classified as "enemy aliens." Two of the four main World War I-era internment camps were located in Hot Springs, N.C., and Fort Oglethorpe, Georgia.[2] Attorney General A. Mitchell Palmer wrote that "All aliens interned by the government are regarded as enemies, and their property is treated accordingly."  (Underline by this writer)



Obviously, you can't read.

The government examined the cases of German nationals individually, and detained relatively few in internment camps run by the Department of Justice, as related to its responsibilities under the Alien and Sedition Acts. To a much lesser extent, some ethnic German US citizens were classified as suspect after due process and also detained.

Time to change the history books I reckon

My bad, public schools don't include any of this in history books.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute, stinking bullshit. Naval intelligence told him that Japanese Americans posed no threat to the nation. The scumbag knew exactly what he was doing when he threw AMERICANS into his CONCENTRATION CAMPS, and he knew why. His hands were dirty, not tied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naval intelligence was not the controlling authority........
Click to expand...



So fucking disingenuous. The fdr apologists will shame themselves in any way necessary to uphold their idol. The only "controlling authority" that mattered was the only person who put his signature on the Executive Order to throw innocent Americans into concentration camps. You can't excuse it away.


----------



## Unkotare

Digital History


"*The Munson Report*

In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."


----------



## otto105

TNHarley said:


> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.



I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.


----------



## TNHarley

otto105 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.
Click to expand...

Yes, only pieces of shit hate tyrants that do whatever they want


----------



## dblack

rightwinger said:


> FDR made us into a modern democracy


Apparently "modern democracy" leverages bread and circuses to keep the plebes in line.


----------



## otto105

gipper said:


> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.



What prolonged the Great Depression was republic pols who pushed more economic polices of failure. Like trying force a balanced budget in 1936.


----------



## dblack

JakeStarkey said:


> I am more of a Republican and not a partisan hack like you, Votto.  95% of America supported it.



Fakey news?


----------



## Unkotare

" The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."

Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases


----------



## otto105

TNHarley said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only pieces of shit hate tyrants that do whatever they want
Click to expand...



So trump’s love of tyrants all over the planet concerns you?


----------



## TNHarley

otto105 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only pieces of shit hate tyrants that do whatever they want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So trump’s love of tyrants all over the planet concerns you?
Click to expand...

I didnt like the way he propped up duerte, no. That guy is fucking terrible.


----------



## rightwinger

We are talking racist America here. 

People were happy the Japs were locked up


----------



## Votto

Unkotare said:


> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases



Progs count history as fake news, which is why they ignore the history of collectivist states like Nazi Germany and the former USSR, cuz they still think it could work, if only.......


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy the Japs were locked up



Yes.

The media and educational system did an excellent job with indoctrination.


----------



## otto105

TNHarley said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only pieces of shit hate tyrants that do whatever they want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So trump’s love of tyrants all over the planet concerns you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt like the way he propped up duerte, no. That guy is fucking terrible.
Click to expand...


Trump also loves the tyrant in Turkey who has destroyed the democracy in country and imprisoned 100s of thousands of people.


----------



## dblack

otto105 said:


> o trump’s love of tyrants all over the planet concerns you?





otto105 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only pieces of shit hate tyrants that do whatever they want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So trump’s love of tyrants all over the planet concerns you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt like the way he propped up duerte, no. That guy is fucking terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump also loves the tyrant in Turkey who has destroyed the democracy in country and imprisoned 100s of thousands of people.
Click to expand...

 Trump is a scumbag. But this thread is about FDR.


----------



## otto105

Votto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progs count history as fake news, which is why they ignore the history of collectivist states like Nazi Germany and the former USSR, cuz they still think it could work, if only.......
Click to expand...


Pre Second World War II Germany was a facsist State not a collective state. 

But thanks for failing again at a point.


----------



## TNHarley

otto105 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it’s because most people aren’t pieces of shit like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only pieces of shit hate tyrants that do whatever they want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So trump’s love of tyrants all over the planet concerns you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt like the way he propped up duerte, no. That guy is fucking terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump also loves the tyrant in Turkey who has destroyed the democracy in country and imprisoned 100s of thousands of people.
Click to expand...

I dont like him either.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy ....



Ralph Lawrence Carr


----------



## TNHarley

otto105 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progs count history as fake news, which is why they ignore the history of collectivist states like Nazi Germany and the former USSR, cuz they still think it could work, if only.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pre Second World War II Germany was a facsist State not a collective state.
> 
> But thanks for failing again at a point.
Click to expand...

Fascism is collectivism.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Digital History
> 
> 
> "*The Munson Report*
> 
> In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."


First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digital History
> 
> 
> "*The Munson Report*
> 
> In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."
> 
> 
> 
> First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.
Click to expand...



Munson investigated under fdr’s own yorders. The scumbag fdr was told there was no threat, and the piece of shit insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digital History
> 
> 
> "*The Munson Report*
> 
> In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."
> 
> 
> 
> First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Munson investigated under fdr’s own yorders. The scumbag fdr was told there was no threat, and the piece of shit insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.
Click to expand...

He ordered the report before Pearl Harbor. The report was done before Pearl Harbor. Once Pearl Harbor occurred it became a military affair, concern, and responsibility.  You are suggesting FDR should have listened to the diplomat instead of the General.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Votto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votto's source above shows he is wrong about "innocent" German nationals.
> 
> With the US entry into World War I, German nationals were automatically classified as "enemy aliens." Two of the four main World War I-era internment camps were located in Hot Springs, N.C., and Fort Oglethorpe, Georgia.[2] Attorney General A. Mitchell Palmer wrote that "All aliens interned by the government are regarded as enemies, and their property is treated accordingly."  (Underline by this writer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you can't read.
> 
> The government examined the cases of German nationals individually, and detained relatively few in internment camps run by the Department of Justice, as related to its responsibilities under the Alien and Sedition Acts. To a much lesser extent, some ethnic German US citizens were classified as suspect after due process and also detained.
> 
> Time to change the history books I reckon
> 
> My bad, public schools don't include any of this in history books.
Click to expand...

So I was right.  Everyone was rounded up, and then examined case by case.  Quit being goofy.


----------



## Camp

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votto's source above shows he is wrong about "innocent" German nationals.
> 
> With the US entry into World War I, German nationals were automatically classified as "enemy aliens." Two of the four main World War I-era internment camps were located in Hot Springs, N.C., and Fort Oglethorpe, Georgia.[2] Attorney General A. Mitchell Palmer wrote that "All aliens interned by the government are regarded as enemies, and their property is treated accordingly."  (Underline by this writer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you can't read.
> 
> The government examined the cases of German nationals individually, and detained relatively few in internment camps run by the Department of Justice, as related to its responsibilities under the Alien and Sedition Acts. To a much lesser extent, some ethnic German US citizens were classified as suspect after due process and also detained.
> 
> Time to change the history books I reckon
> 
> My bad, public schools don't include any of this in history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right.  Everyone was rounded up, and then examined case by case.  Quit being goofy.
Click to expand...

About 110,000 Japanese were interned from the west coast. German immigrants numbered 1.2 million. The first generation Germans, meaning those with both parents being German-born numbered 5 million.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digital History
> 
> 
> "*The Munson Report*
> 
> In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."
> 
> 
> 
> First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Munson investigated under fdr’s own yorders. The scumbag fdr was told there was no threat, and the piece of shit insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ordered the report before Pearl Harbor. The report was done before Pearl Harbor. Once Pearl Harbor occurred it became a military affair, concern, and responsibility.  You are suggesting FDR should have listened to the diplomat instead of the General.
Click to expand...




Chief of Naval Operations is the military as well.

Stop disgracing yourself trying to play the apologist for the fucking scumbag fdr.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digital History
> 
> 
> "*The Munson Report*
> 
> In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."
> 
> 
> 
> First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Munson investigated under fdr’s own yorders. The scumbag fdr was told there was no threat, and the piece of shit insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ordered the report before Pearl Harbor. The report was done before Pearl Harbor. Once Pearl Harbor occurred it became a military affair, concern, and responsibility.  You are suggesting FDR should have listened to the diplomat instead of the General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Naval Operations is the military as well.
> 
> Stop disgracing yourself trying to play the apologist for the fucking scumbag fdr.
Click to expand...

I am not familiar with a report being issued by Admiral Sherman. Do you have a link?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digital History
> 
> 
> "*The Munson Report*
> 
> In October and November of 1941, Special Representative of the State Department Curtis B. Munson, under Roosevelt's orders, carried out an intelligence gathering investigation on the loyalty of Japanese Americans. His report concluded that Japanese Americans are loyal and would pose little threat. He wrote: *"There is no Japanese `problem' on the Coast *... There is far more danger from Communists and people of the Bridges type on the Coast than there is from Japanese."
> 
> 
> 
> First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Munson investigated under fdr’s own yorders. The scumbag fdr was told there was no threat, and the piece of shit insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ordered the report before Pearl Harbor. The report was done before Pearl Harbor. Once Pearl Harbor occurred it became a military affair, concern, and responsibility.  You are suggesting FDR should have listened to the diplomat instead of the General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Naval Operations is the military as well.
> 
> Stop disgracing yourself trying to play the apologist for the fucking scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not familiar with a report being issued by Admiral Sherman. Do you have a link?
Click to expand...



The Ringle Report


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy the Japs were locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The media and educational system did an excellent job with indoctrination.
Click to expand...

I don’t think it was necessary

Racism was rampant in 1942


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy the Japs were locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The media and educational system did an excellent job with indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think it was necessary
> 
> Racism was rampant in 1942
Click to expand...


Which came from.......?


----------



## otto105

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy the Japs were locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The media and educational system did an excellent job with indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think it was necessary
> 
> Racism was rampant in 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which came from.......?
Click to expand...


White people


----------



## Votto

otto105 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy the Japs were locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The media and educational system did an excellent job with indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think it was necessary
> 
> Racism was rampant in 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which came from.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people
Click to expand...


How did slavery originate?

This is really not that hard.


----------



## regent

TNHarley said:


> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT


FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking racist America here.
> 
> People were happy ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lawrence Carr
Click to expand...


I am aware of Carr
Very brave politician

But he was a contingency of one. The overwhelming number of politicians from both parties encouraged the internment of the Japanese

Even the courts, who were tasked with defending the constitutional rights of citizens ....looked the other way

That is 1942 America


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
Click to expand...


FDR did more than that

He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
There were only about 100 cars made during the war

FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower

Great President


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
Click to expand...

You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
Fuck you


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
Click to expand...


After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
Desperate times called for desperate measures


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> .....
Click to expand...



Don’t believe such fairy tales.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
> Desperate times called for desperate measures
Click to expand...



Liberal hypocrites and shameless apologists are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Weatherman2020

FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.


Yes, you Democrats do consider racist bigots to be your icons. No one can contest that fact.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
> Desperate times called for desperate measures
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Desperate times called for desperate measures



Tell us again why America should allow Syrians to freely immigrate to America.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, the report was created and finished before Dec. 7 and beginning of the war. Second, Munson was nor a soldier or military expert. He was a State Department staffer. Third, the report admits that acts of espionage and even sabotage may occur, in his judgment, the Japanese pose no real threat to be concerned about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munson investigated under fdr’s own yorders. The scumbag fdr was told there was no threat, and the piece of shit insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ordered the report before Pearl Harbor. The report was done before Pearl Harbor. Once Pearl Harbor occurred it became a military affair, concern, and responsibility.  You are suggesting FDR should have listened to the diplomat instead of the General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Naval Operations is the military as well.
> 
> Stop disgracing yourself trying to play the apologist for the fucking scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not familiar with a report being issued by Admiral Sherman. Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Ringle Report
Click to expand...

Ringle was not the Chief of Naval Operations. This report was generated by the Chief of Naval Operations and dispersed by the CNO office. CNO report made clear the report was created before the beginning of hostilities.


----------



## Unkotare

The shameless apologists will contort themselves into any shape to excuse their scumbag 'heroes.'


----------



## Unkotare

Ringle Report on Japanese Internment


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.



FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe


----------



## rightwinger

FDR was easily the greatest modern President and arguably, the greatest President of all time


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Weatherman2020 said:


> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”



"FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."

“Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed

FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laney and Muhammed would have supported FDR's internment policies in 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As would Hitler and Stalin
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have supported it as well, Votto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is where you are wrong.  I'm more of a libertarian and  not  a partisan hack like yourself
> 
> The fact of the matter is,  YOU are the one supporting a man who supported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more of a Republican and not a partisan hack like you, Votto.  95% of America supported it.
Click to expand...


"I am more of a Republican..."  -- Jake


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
> Desperate times called for desperate measures
Click to expand...


You mean after FDR encouraged and allowed Pearl Harbor attack


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
Click to expand...


Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
> Desperate times called for desperate measures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal hypocrites and shameless apologists are a dime a dozen.
Click to expand...


Ask blacks how they were treated in the 40s


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
Click to expand...


We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> FDR was easily the greatest modern President and arguably, the greatest President of all time




He was the worst scumbag to ever soil the office.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
> Desperate times called for desperate measures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal hypocrites and shameless apologists are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask blacks how they were treated in the 40s
Click to expand...


Ask Jesse "Snubbed by FDR" Owens


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
Click to expand...


Yeah, and he made it worse and longer-lasting.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
Click to expand...


Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms


----------



## regent

Elected four times by the American people and never rated under third best president  by historians since 1948, and recently rated  best president ever. So the American people thought he was great and historians think he was the best.
Who you got? Scumbag may not do it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> Elected four times by the American people and never rated under third best president  by historians since 1948, and recently rated  best president ever. So the American people thought he was great and historians think he was the best.
> Who you got? Scumbag may not do it.



He was the greatest Fascist President ever


----------



## Weatherman2020

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
Click to expand...

What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."
> 
> “Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed
> 
> FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?
Click to expand...


1942 America

Sucked to be Black, Japanese, a woman, gay, Jewish, Mexican.......

They did no better under Republican Presidents


----------



## Weatherman2020

regent said:


> Elected four times by the American people and never rated under third best president  by historians since 1948, and recently rated  best president ever. So the American people thought he was great and historians think he was the best.
> Who you got? Scumbag may not do it.


So people who love racist fascists like FDR. What’s that have to do with anything?


----------



## Unkotare

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> 
> 
> You dont support americans. You support dictators and their trampling of civil and human rights. You make me sick. This country wouldnt be this bad off socially if fucks like you moved to a country where your totalitarian bullshit is wanted.
> Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor.....FDR took the nation by the balls and lead us to victory
> Desperate times called for desperate measures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal hypocrites and shameless apologists are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask blacks how they were treated in the 40s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Jesse "Snubbed by FDR" Owens
Click to expand...



“Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed


"Franklin Delano Roosevelt, leader of a major political party with deep roots in racism, couldn’t bring himself to utter a word of support, which may have been a factor in Owens’s decision to campaign for Republican Alf Landon in the 1936 presidential election.  FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."
> 
> “Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed
> 
> FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America
> 
> Sucked to be Black, Japanese, a woman, gay, Jewish, Mexican.......
Click to expand...



...because of people like you.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."
> 
> “Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed
> 
> FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America
> 
> Sucked to be Black, Japanese, a woman, gay, Jewish, Mexican.......
> 
> They did no better under Republican Presidents
Click to expand...

Thanks to people like FDR. 

Funny how you defend racist bigots like FDR and attack civil rights icons like Billy Graham.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
Click to expand...


Unemployment went down until FDR listened to Republicans and tried to balance the budget

The smartest thing FDR realized was that the Depression was not about the banks losing money but the people suffering. He instituted programs to relieve the suffering

Great man, great President


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."
> 
> “Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed
> 
> FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America
> 
> Sucked to be Black, Japanese, a woman, gay, Jewish, Mexican.......
> 
> They did no better under Republican Presidents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to people like FDR.
> 
> Funny how you defend racist bigots like FDR and attack civil rights icons like Billy Graham.
Click to expand...


Billy who?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Elected four times by the American people and never rated under third best president  by historians since 1948, and recently rated  best president ever. So the American people thought he was great and historians think he was the best.
> Who you got? Scumbag may not do it.




Logical fallacy - again


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
Click to expand...

I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."
> 
> “Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed
> 
> FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America
> 
> Sucked to be Black, Japanese, a woman, gay, Jewish, Mexican.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because of people like you.
Click to expand...


Before my time...

But my parents and grandparents were from that era and they had some harsh views about minorities.....even the Japs


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
Click to expand...


Prosperity was just around the corner
We just didn't wait long enough


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elected four times by the American people and never rated under third best president  by historians since 1948, and recently rated  best president ever. So the American people thought he was great and historians think he was the best.
> Who you got? Scumbag may not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy - again
Click to expand...

Nope just history.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.
Click to expand...

So did the rest of the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.


Show us FDR's EO that did just that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
Click to expand...


It was the Great Republican Depression

Took a Democrat to fix it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wait wait wait!!  We have it all wrong!  Progressives won't shy away from FDR because he was a Racist Fascist Economic Failure - THAT'S WHY THEY LOVE HIM!!!!!

We can spend the rest of our lives reminding our Progressive Friends that FDR was a Racist Fascist and it only inflames their love and adoration.  We're fools to think they'll turn away from FDR because we highlight what they love most about him


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Great Republican Depression
Click to expand...


Oh so you're saying FDR was a Republican?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unemployment went down until FDR listened to Republicans and tried to balance the budget
> 
> The smartest thing FDR realized was that the Depression was not about the banks losing money but the people suffering. He instituted programs to relieve the suffering
> 
> Great man, great President
Click to expand...


His programs to relieve suffering gave us 2 terms of 20% average unemployment.

Awesome job, FDR!

Suffering - relieved!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hitler met Jesse Owens, why didn't FDR?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"I am more of a Republican..." -- Jake


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elected four times by the American people and never rated under third best president  by historians since 1948, and recently rated  best president ever. So the American people thought he was great and historians think he was the best.
> Who you got? Scumbag may not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy - again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope just history.
Click to expand...


Your logical fallacies have been pointed out to you again and again. Neither insistence nor repetition will make them otherwise.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
Click to expand...

Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
Click to expand...

FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greatest Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

Churchill hated him. 
Oh yeah, you hate Churchill for that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
Click to expand...


20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?  

Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Churchill hated him.
> Oh yeah, you hate Churchill for that.
Click to expand...


FDR was his Uncle Joe's sock puppet and prosecuted the war as directed by Stalin


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
Click to expand...

Economists disagree.  They say he dragged it out years longer than it should have gone. Kind of like Hopeychangy did.


----------



## regent

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.


Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.


























d


----------



## Weatherman2020

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wait wait wait!!  We have it all wrong!  Progressives won't shy away from FDR because he was a Racist Fascist Economic Failure - THAT'S WHY THEY LOVE HIM!!!!!
> 
> We can spend the rest of our lives reminding our Progressive Friends that FDR was a Racist Fascist and it only inflames their love and adoration.  We're fools to think they'll turn away from FDR because we highlight what they love most about him


Yep. The left worship Mao, Stalin, FDR, Chi etc because of their political, ethnic and economic agendas.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR invited all the white US Olympians to the White House, but not Jesse."
> 
> “Hitler Didn’t Snub Me — It Was Our President” | Lawrence W. Reed
> 
> FDR, typical Racist Democrat, oh wait this was before the Parties "Switched sides" so that makes FDR a Republican amiright?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America
> 
> Sucked to be Black, Japanese, a woman, gay, Jewish, Mexican.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before my time.......
Click to expand...



Because of people _like_ you; just like you.


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
Click to expand...

When FDR came into office the Great Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than in really was. "Relief WORKERS" is the term used.   In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
Click to expand...


You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight and FDR's policies kept it going his entire first 2 terms
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than in really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
Click to expand...

Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.


----------



## Weatherman2020

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
Click to expand...

FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Weatherman2020 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.
Click to expand...


FDR, he did racism right


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why Hoover only served one term, and was then dumped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
Click to expand...

Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
Click to expand...


The part where he doesn't want to admit the truth


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR, he did racism right
Click to expand...

Why do you change the subject whenever anyone disputes and debunks one of your misinformed or false comments?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with FDR's miserable economic failure?
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
Click to expand...

FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate

And Obama repeated his failures.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
Click to expand...


What happened with the 3 years under Hoover?
Unemployment went up to 30 percent

FDRs policies were centered on easing the suffering of the Depression. Provide food, public employment, housing
Emphasis on helping people who need help

Whether the banks recovered quickly enough was not a priority

As FDR said.....People don't eat on the long term


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greater Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
Click to expand...

A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
Click to expand...


FDRs policies were centered on getting people back to work and easing suffering

Whether the capitalists were making as much money as they could was not a concern


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
Click to expand...

Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.  

Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR, he did racism right
Click to expand...

I don't know if Blacks were that concerned about Jesse Owens or the syphilis experiments, but they were interested in jobs.  Jobs was where the battle was during the Great Depression and FDR's policies hired Blacks. Who do Blacks vote for today, Republicans or Democrats?


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDRs policies were centered on getting people back to work and easing suffering
> 
> Whether the capitalists were making as much money as they could was not a concern
Click to expand...

Hitlers policies were centered on getting Germans back to work too.


----------



## Weatherman2020

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR, he did racism right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if Blacks were that concerned about Jesse Owens or the syphilis experiments, but they were interested in jobs.  Jobs was where the battle was during the Great Depression and FDR's policies hired Blacks. Who do Blacks vote for today, Republicans or Democrats?
Click to expand...

Defending performing medical experiments on blacks to murder them, how leftist of you.


----------



## regent

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
Click to expand...

What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
Click to expand...


Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
Click to expand...

Hey dude, I put up a post and you called me a liar. I challenged you to show the lie. You couldn't do it and so now are just being a big pussy whining liar by trying to change the subject. I hare getting into discussions with sleazy folks like you on these boards. Big talkers who can't walk the walk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR, he did racism right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you change the subject whenever anyone disputes and debunks one of your misinformed or false comments?
Click to expand...


What?  You think people are informed that Democrats conducted the Tuskegee Experiments and FDR snubbed Jesse Owens?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dude, I put up a post and you called me a liar. I challenged you to show the lie. You couldn't do it and so now are just being a big pussy whining liar by trying to change the subject. I hare getting into discussions with sleazy folks like you on these boards. Big talkers who can't walk the walk.
Click to expand...

A. You lied that FDR policies were sound

B. You’re no different than someone praising Hitler for turning the economy around.


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
Click to expand...

Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dude, I put up a post and you called me a liar. I challenged you to show the lie. You couldn't do it and so now are just being a big pussy whining liar by trying to change the subject. I hare getting into discussions with sleazy folks like you on these boards. Big talkers who can't walk the walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. You lied that FDR policies were sound
> 
> B. You’re no different than someone praising Hitler for turning the economy around.
Click to expand...

Well, at least you admit that anyone who disagrees with you about a subjective question or topic can in your warped uneducated mind justifies you calling them a liar.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dude, I put up a post and you called me a liar. I challenged you to show the lie. You couldn't do it and so now are just being a big pussy whining liar by trying to change the subject. I hare getting into discussions with sleazy folks like you on these boards. Big talkers who can't walk the walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. You lied that FDR policies were sound
> 
> B. You’re no different than someone praising Hitler for turning the economy around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit that anyone who disagrees with you about a subjective question or topic can in your warped uneducated mind justifies you calling them a liar.
Click to expand...

Liar. 

But I expect that from someone who justifies racism, fascism and performing medical experiments on blacks.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
Click to expand...

Do tell us what they did then.


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dude, I put up a post and you called me a liar. I challenged you to show the lie. You couldn't do it and so now are just being a big pussy whining liar by trying to change the subject. I hare getting into discussions with sleazy folks like you on these boards. Big talkers who can't walk the walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. You lied that FDR policies were sound
> 
> B. You’re no different than someone praising Hitler for turning the economy around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit that anyone who disagrees with you about a subjective question or topic can in your warped uneducated mind justifies you calling them a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> But I expect that from someone who justifies racism, fascism and performing medical experiments on blacks.
Click to expand...

Quit while you are behind. You are becoming embarrassing to fools and losers.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, I put up a post and you called me a liar. I challenged you to show the lie. You couldn't do it and so now are just being a big pussy whining liar by trying to change the subject. I hare getting into discussions with sleazy folks like you on these boards. Big talkers who can't walk the walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. You lied that FDR policies were sound
> 
> B. You’re no different than someone praising Hitler for turning the economy around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, at least you admit that anyone who disagrees with you about a subjective question or topic can in your warped uneducated mind justifies you calling them a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> 
> But I expect that from someone who justifies racism, fascism and performing medical experiments on blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit while you are behind. You are becoming embarrassing to fools and losers.
Click to expand...

Oh wow, a defender of a fascist says I’m embarrassing myself.  Quick! Find me a cave to hide in!


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDRs policies were centered on getting people back to work and easing suffering
> 
> Whether the capitalists were making as much money as they could was not a concern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitlers policies were centered on getting Germans back to work too.
Click to expand...


You have a point there somewhere?


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
Click to expand...


Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
Hoover ended up taking the fall


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
Click to expand...

Parrot. Tell us instead of parroting bs.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
Click to expand...


LOLOLO!L!OL!OLOlololO!LOLOLOloLolololol OMFG!!!

That's hilarious!!!

Are you really THAT brainwashed??


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A single opinion piece was written as a thesis and you guys use this thesis as if it were a scholastically accepted journal. OK, but even it by it's self-does not disprove or even challenge anything in my post. Ir merely promotes a subjective belief that some programs were detrimental to private industrial growth in exchange for public infrastructure growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
Click to expand...

Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
Click to expand...

So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.

You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Churchill hated him.
> Oh yeah, you hate Churchill for that.
Click to expand...

GB recognized Mussolini, too, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Borillar

Muhammed said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that slavery was the PWA, WPA, CCC's or just  what? To the unemployed, the youth on the road it didn't seem like slavery but more like government aid. Maybe that's why historians have named FDR, best president?
> 
> 
> 
> Conscription is a particularly abominable form of slavery. FDR was a merciless slave driving tyrant.
Click to expand...

Well, if you're talking about the draft, then every president from Lincoln to Nixon was a merciless slave driving tyrant.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.
> 
> You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.
Click to expand...

Shitforbrains thinks an EO was required to make his State Dept act. 

No shocker you defend a racist fascist who allowed medical experimention of blacks to kill them.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Churchill hated him.
> Oh yeah, you hate Churchill for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GB recognized Mussolini, too, sweet cheeks.
Click to expand...

Dufus thinks recognizing and endorsing are one in the same.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, link to one economic report in the last 20 years stating FDR used sound economic policies.
> 
> Interesting how you leftists tear down statues of our Founding Fathers yet use FDR as your icon.
> 
> 
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
Click to expand...

Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.
> 
> You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


Under Hoover, the syphilis experiments ended with treatment, under FDR he decided to withhold the treatment to see how blacks would die from syphilis.

Where are the memos from Mengele to Hitler regarding his experiments?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.
> 
> You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains thinks an EO was required to make his State Dept act.
> 
> No shocker you defend a racist fascist who allowed medical experimention of blacks to kill them.
Click to expand...

You are now at _ad hom_ because you got your butt kicked, because you could not offer actual evidence.

I defend a great American president who helped preserve our Republic from alt right neo-fascists like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

doofus does not know the difference between recognition and endorsement, and he simply can't learn it.

He will have to keep getting  his weatherman ass beat.


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were the sound economic policies to fight a depression during the Great Depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
Click to expand...

I told you to quit while you were behind.  

Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.
> 
> You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains thinks an EO was required to make his State Dept act.
> 
> No shocker you defend a racist fascist who allowed medical experimention of blacks to kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are now at _ad hom_ because you got your butt kicked, because you could not offer actual evidence.
> 
> I defend a great American president who helped preserve our Republic from alt right neo-fascists like you.
Click to expand...

No surprise you support putting Americans in concentration camps because of their skin color and who has medical experiments performed on blacks to kill them.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Look no further than Harding and Coolidge in 1921
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to quit while you were behind.
> 
> Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.
Click to expand...

So Hoover was responsible for crashing the economy in 7 months yet 13 months later it’s the Obama economy still. 

Do tell the class what policies and laws Hoover did that made this occur.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> doofus does not know the difference between recognition and endorsement, and he simply can't learn it.
> 
> He will have to keep getting  his weatherman ass beat.


Dufus. 

FDR’s Endorsement of Benito Mussolini Is Stunningly Tone Deaf and Troubling


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR also sent thousands of Jews who had fled NAZI Germany back to Germany to be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.
> 
> You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under Hoover, the syphilis experiments ended with treatment, under FDR he decided to withhold the treatment to see how blacks would die from syphilis.
> 
> Where are the memos from Mengele to Hitler regarding his experiments?
Click to expand...

More made up Frank nonsense.


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to quit while you were behind.
> 
> Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hoover was responsible for crashing the economy in 7 months yet 13 months later it’s the Obama economy still.
> 
> Do tell the class what policies and laws Hoover did that made this occur.
Click to expand...

Hoover followed the Laissez-faire policies of Coolidge. He was trying to reverse them but did not do it fast enough. His continued Laissez-faire policies after the crash exacerbated the Grear Depression during the period of his administration.   The answer to your question is Laissez-faire.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should remove the statues of President Roosevelt because he was a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly why Blacks and other minorities including Japanese-Americans vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think they are informed that FDR snubbed Jesse Owens or that he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment?  FDR's Tuskegee Experiments probably influenced Mengele and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR sanctioning medical experiments on blacks makes today’s Left worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR, he did racism right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if Blacks were that concerned about Jesse Owens or the syphilis experiments, but they were interested in jobs.  Jobs was where the battle was during the Great Depression and FDR's policies hired Blacks. Who do Blacks vote for today, Republicans or Democrats?
Click to expand...



Logical fallacy again.


----------



## Unkotare

CrusaderFrank said:


> .... he perverted a real scientific Syphilis experiments by denying black treatment? ....




Worse than denying treatment. Unwitting black participants were actively injected with Syphilis.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to quit while you were behind.
> 
> Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hoover was responsible for crashing the economy in 7 months yet 13 months later it’s the Obama economy still.
> 
> Do tell the class what policies and laws Hoover did that made this occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover followed the Laissez-faire policies of Coolidge. He was trying to reverse them but did not do it fast enough. His continued Laissez-faire policies after the crash exacerbated the Grear Depression during the period of his administration.   The answer to your question is Laissez-faire.
Click to expand...

The entire world went into an economic depression, Dufus.  

And blaiming a guy who was in office for 7 months just shows how goofy you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us FDR's EO that did just that.
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up the SS St Louis and get back to us with a report, ignoramus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the EOs, yet you will build an argument on one incident.  Idiot.
> 
> You don't have the documents in which FDR sanction medical experiments on blacks and whites, either.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitforbrains thinks an EO was required to make his State Dept act.
> 
> No shocker you defend a racist fascist who allowed medical experimention of blacks to kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are now at _ad hom_ because you got your butt kicked, because you could not offer actual evidence.
> 
> I defend a great American president who helped preserve our Republic from alt right neo-fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise you support putting Americans in concentration camps because of their skin color and who has medical experiments performed on blacks to kill them.
Click to expand...

You continue to lie about things I never said.

Your type are alt right neo-fascists who want to overthrow the Republic.  That won't happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't those guys bring on the Grear Depression? Wasn't one of them President for the first years of the Great Depression"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to quit while you were behind.
> 
> Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hoover was responsible for crashing the economy in 7 months yet 13 months later it’s the Obama economy still.  Do tell the class what policies and laws Hoover did that made this occur.
Click to expand...

Hoover had the economy for another 41 months, idiot.  The policies of the GOP from 1921 to 1929 made it happen.  You simply blather, instead of, rather, study real history.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harding and Coolidge with their hands off policies put us on the path to Depression
> Hoover ended up taking the fall
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to quit while you were behind.
> 
> Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hoover was responsible for crashing the economy in 7 months yet 13 months later it’s the Obama economy still.  Do tell the class what policies and laws Hoover did that made this occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the economy for another 41 months, idiot.  The policies of the GOP from 1921 to 1929 made it happen.  You simply blather, instead of, rather, study real history.
Click to expand...

1896 - 1932 is known as The Progressive Era in Congress.  Need I say more?

How come I keep asking which policies and you fascist lovers keep avoiding answering?


----------



## Muhammed

Borillar said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that slavery was the PWA, WPA, CCC's or just  what? To the unemployed, the youth on the road it didn't seem like slavery but more like government aid. Maybe that's why historians have named FDR, best president?
> 
> 
> 
> Conscription is a particularly abominable form of slavery. FDR was a merciless slave driving tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're talking about the draft, then every president from Lincoln to Nixon was a merciless slave driving tyrant.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance of US history is astounding.


----------



## Markle

Camp said:


> FDR's economic policies are the greatest success in American economic history. America is still reaping huge profits from his economic programs and policies. Greatest Presidential legacy in American Presidential history.



Specifically, where is America reaping "huge profits" from his economic programs and policies?

If that were true, why did his policies EXTEND THE GREAT DEPRESSION BY AT LEAST SEVEN YEARS?

*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
By Meg SullivanAugust 10, 2004
Category: *Research*

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

*After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.*

"Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*

In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.

"President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."

Using data collected in 1929 by the Conference Board and the Bureau of Labor Statistics, Cole and Ohanian were able to establish average wages and prices across a range of industries just prior to the Depression. By adjusting for annual increases in productivity, they were able to use the 1929 benchmark to figure out what prices and wages would have been during every year of the Depression had Roosevelt's policies not gone into effect. They then compared those figures with actual prices and wages as reflected in the Conference Board data.

In the three years following the implementation of Roosevelt's policies, wages in 11 key industries averaged 25 percent higher than they otherwise would have done, the economists calculate. But unemployment was also 25 percent higher than it should have been, given gains in productivity.

Meanwhile, prices across 19 industries averaged 23 percent above where they should have been, given the state of the economy. With goods and services that much harder for consumers to afford, demand stalled and the gross national product floundered at 27 percent below where it otherwise might have been.

"High wages and high prices in an economic slump run contrary to everything we know about market forces in economic downturns," Ohanian said. "As we've seen in the past several years, salaries and prices fall when unemployment is high. By artificially inflating both, the New Deal policies short-circuited the market's self-correcting forces."

The policies were contained in the National Industrial Recovery Act (NIRA), which exempted industries from antitrust prosecution if they agreed to enter into collective bargaining agreements that significantly raised wages. Because protection from antitrust prosecution all but ensured higher prices for goods and services, a wide range of industries took the bait, Cole and Ohanian found. By 1934 more than 500 industries, which accounted for nearly 80 percent of private, non-agricultural employment, had entered into the collective bargaining agreements called for under NIRA.

Cole and Ohanian calculate that NIRA and its aftermath account for 60 percent of the weak recovery. Without the policies, they contend that the Depression would have ended in 1936 instead of the year when they believe the slump actually ended: 1943.

Roosevelt's role in lifting the nation out of the Great Depression has been so revered that Time magazine readers cited it in 1999 when naming him the 20th century's second-most influential figure.

"This is exciting and valuable research," said Robert E. Lucas Jr., the 1995 Nobel Laureate in economics, and the John Dewey Distinguished Service Professor of Economics at the University of Chicago. "The prevention and cure of depressions is a central mission of macroeconomics, and if we can't understand what happened in the 1930s, how can we be sure it won't happen again?"

NIRA's role in prolonging the Depression has not been more closely scrutinized because the Supreme Court declared the act unconstitutional within two years of its passage.

"Historians have assumed that the policies didn't have an impact because they were too short-lived, but the proof is in the pudding," Ohanian said. "We show that they really did artificially inflate wages and prices."

Even after being deemed unconstitutional, Roosevelt's anti-competition policies persisted — albeit under a different guise, the scholars found. Ohanian and Cole painstakingly documented the extent to which the Roosevelt administration looked the other way as industries once protected by NIRA continued to engage in price-fixing practices for four more years.

The number of antitrust cases brought by the Department of Justice fell from an average of 12.5 cases per year during the 1920s to an average of 6.5 cases per year from 1935 to 1938, the scholars found. Collusion had become so widespread that one Department of Interior official complained of receiving identical bids from a protected industry (steel) on 257 different occasions between mid-1935 and mid-1936.

The bids were not only identical but also 50 percent higher than foreign steel prices. Without competition, wholesale prices remained inflated, averaging 14 percent higher than they would have been without the troublesome practices, the UCLA economists calculate.

NIRA's labor provisions, meanwhile, were strengthened in the National Relations Act, signed into law in 1935.

*As union membership doubled, so did labor's bargaining power, rising from 14 million strike days in 1936 to about 28 million in 1937. By 1939 wages in protected industries remained 24 percent to 33 percent above where they should have been, based on 1929 figures, Cole and Ohanian calculate.*

Unemployment persisted. By 1939 the U.S. unemployment rate was 17.2 percent, down somewhat from its 1933 peak of 24.9 percent but still remarkably high. By comparison, in May 2003, the unemployment rate of 6.1 percent was the highest in nine years.

Recovery came only after the Department of Justice dramatically stepped up enforcement of antitrust cases nearly four-fold and organized labor suffered a string of setbacks, the economists found.

"The fact that the Depression dragged on for years convinced generations of economists and policy-makers that capitalism could not be trusted to recover from depressions and that significant government intervention was required to achieve good outcomes," Cole said. "Ironically, our work shows that the recovery would have been very rapid had the government not intervened."

-UCLA-
LSMS368

Read more:  *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20% unemployment his entire first 2 terms is a "Success"?
> ,
> Yeah, sure and Jake is a Republican
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened with the 3 years under Hoover?
> Unemployment went up to 30 percent
> 
> FDRs policies were centered on easing the suffering of the Depression. Provide food, public employment, housing
> Emphasis on helping people who need help
> 
> Whether the banks recovered quickly enough was not a priority
> 
> As FDR said.....People don't eat on the long term
Click to expand...


How long did the Depression of 1921 last?


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> FDR made us into a modern democracy


well that's a lie.

how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the icon hero of all Americans, from rational left to rational right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR: Fascist Wannabe, oh wait, he did throw Americans into camps. Strike the wannabe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect? FDR endorsed Mussolini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Churchill hated him.
> Oh yeah, you hate Churchill for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GB recognized Mussolini, too, sweet cheeks.
Click to expand...

Trump looks like Mussolini


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> When FDR came into office the Grear Depression had been going on for 4 years. Unemployment was 30%. His New Deal programs put Americans back to work, but because they were government jobs and American subsidized paychecks a system of declaring those workers as "unemployed" is used to make it appear that the unemployment rate was higher than it really was. In other words, the people who built the Lincoln Tunnel, Dams, roads, airports, Post Offices, schools, etc. were unemployed. Heck, even the folks who increased the size of Navy Ports and Yards in preparation for the war were unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you’d lie to defend a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part of the post do you claim is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> And Obama repeated his failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened with the 3 years under Hoover?
> Unemployment went up to 30 percent
> 
> FDRs policies were centered on easing the suffering of the Depression. Provide food, public employment, housing
> Emphasis on helping people who need help
> 
> Whether the banks recovered quickly enough was not a priority
> 
> As FDR said.....People don't eat on the long term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long did the Depression of 1921 last?
Click to expand...


An insignificant economic downturn compared to the Great Republican Depression of 1929


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
Click to expand...


Death camps?

Who are you?  Sarah Palin?


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
Click to expand...

You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.


----------



## Borillar

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
Click to expand...

I won't defend Roosevelt's treatment of Americans of Japanese descent, but to call the internment camps "death camps" is disingenuous at best.


----------



## Markle

JakeStarkey said:


> Hoover had the economy for another 41 months, idiot. The policies of the GOP from 1921 to 1929 made it happen. You simply blather, instead of, rather, study real history.



Are you even aware that there was an even sharper depression in 1920/21?

*The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921*
The year is 1921…

America is less than three years removed from triumph on the Western Front. It’s the dawn of the Roaring Twenties… and the Jazz Age.

Warren Gamaliel Harding is America’s czar.

And the nation is sunk in depression…

U.S. industrial production plunged 31% between 1920 and 1921. Stock prices plummeted 46%… and corporate profits a crushing 92%.

Unemployment ran as high as 19%. Storefronts everywhere gaped empty.

It was the grand migraine of the day.

Then suddenly it was over. The pain was acute… but the pain was brief.

By 1922 prosperity was finding its legs again.

Welcome to the Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921…

How America avoided depression in the early ’20s is a story seldom told.

But had it been otherwise, the Forgotten Depression may have become known to history as the Great Depression.

Why wasn’t it?

[...]

The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
Click to expand...


1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
Click to expand...

With leaders like FDR setting the example on how to treat nonwhites.


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had the economy for another 41 months, idiot. The policies of the GOP from 1921 to 1929 made it happen. You simply blather, instead of, rather, study real history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even aware that there was an even sharper depression in 1920/21?
> 
> *The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921*
> The year is 1921…
> 
> America is less than three years removed from triumph on the Western Front. It’s the dawn of the Roaring Twenties… and the Jazz Age.
> 
> Warren Gamaliel Harding is America’s czar.
> 
> And the nation is sunk in depression…
> 
> U.S. industrial production plunged 31% between 1920 and 1921. Stock prices plummeted 46%… and corporate profits a crushing 92%.
> 
> Unemployment ran as high as 19%. Storefronts everywhere gaped empty.
> 
> It was the grand migraine of the day.
> 
> Then suddenly it was over. The pain was acute… but the pain was brief.
> 
> By 1922 prosperity was finding its legs again.
> 
> Welcome to the Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921…
> 
> How America avoided depression in the early ’20s is a story seldom told.
> 
> But had it been otherwise, the Forgotten Depression may have become known to history as the Great Depression.
> 
> Why wasn’t it?
> 
> [...]
> 
> The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921
Click to expand...

Fear not
Let the economy fix itself
Prosperity is just around the corner

Hoover used the exact same formula as 1921 and the economy crashed even worse

Thank God FDR was there to save us from Republican economic policies


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> An insignificant economic downturn compared to the Great Republican Depression of 1929



Not true.

And the nation is sunk in depression…

*U.S. industrial production plunged 31% between 1920 and 1921. Stock prices plummeted 46%… and corporate profits a crushing 92%.

Unemployment ran as high as 19%. Storefronts everywhere gaped empty.*

It was the grand migraine of the day.

Then suddenly it was over. The pain was acute… but the pain was brief.

By 1922 prosperity was finding its legs again.

The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921


----------



## Markle

Weatherman2020 said:


> With leaders like FDR setting the example on how to treat nonwhites.



Indeed that is true.  But while the Japanese were treated so shamefully, you never hear them complain that they can't succeed because their grandparents were put in concentration camps as slaves.

The *internment of Japanese Americans* in the United States during World War II was the forced relocation and incarceration in camps in the western interior of the country of between 110,000 and 120,000[5] people of Japanese ancestry, most of whom lived on the Pacific coast. 62 percent of the internees were United States citizens.[6][7] These actions were ordered by President Franklin D. Roosevelt shortly after Imperial Japan's attack on Pearl Harbor.[8]

Japanese Americans were incarcerated based on local population concentrations and regional politics. More than 110,000 Japanese Americans in the mainland U.S., who mostly lived on the West Coast, were forced into interior camps. However, in Hawaii, where 150,000-plus Japanese Americans composed over one-third of the population, only 1,200 to 1,800 were also interned.[9] The internment is considered to have resulted more from racism than from any security risk posed by Japanese Americans.[10][11] Those who were as little as 1/16 Japanese[12] and orphaned infants with "one drop of Japanese blood" were placed in internment camps.[13]


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> An insignificant economic downturn compared to the Great Republican Depression of 1929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> 
> And the nation is sunk in depression…
> 
> *U.S. industrial production plunged 31% between 1920 and 1921. Stock prices plummeted 46%… and corporate profits a crushing 92%.
> 
> Unemployment ran as high as 19%. Storefronts everywhere gaped empty.*
> 
> It was the grand migraine of the day.
> 
> Then suddenly it was over. The pain was acute… but the pain was brief.
> 
> By 1922 prosperity was finding its legs again.
> 
> The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921
Click to expand...

Then why didn’t it end for Hoover in over three years taking the same approach?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
Click to expand...



"Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
Click to expand...

Interring the Japanese was effective

There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
Click to expand...

Lynched by Democrats


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had the Wall Street gamers. diving and jumping out the windows and banks going broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had the Wall St gamers? WTF?  You just validated you’re full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to quit while you were behind.
> 
> Hoover was inaugurated March of 1929. Stock Market crashed about 7 months later in October. Guess when stock market guys started jumping out of windows and committing suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hoover was responsible for crashing the economy in 7 months yet 13 months later it’s the Obama economy still.  Do tell the class what policies and laws Hoover did that made this occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had the economy for another 41 months, idiot.  The policies of the GOP from 1921 to 1929 made it happen.  You simply blather, instead of, rather, study real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1896 - 1932 is known as The Progressive Era in Congress.  Need I say more?
> 
> How come I keep asking which policies and you fascist lovers keep avoiding answering?
Click to expand...

You keep making presumptive judgments without understanding history, economics, or politics.  You are ignorant about the last century, champ.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Markle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had the economy for another 41 months, idiot. The policies of the GOP from 1921 to 1929 made it happen. You simply blather, instead of, rather, study real history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even aware that there was an even sharper depression in 1920/21?
> 
> *The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921*
> The year is 1921…
> 
> America is less than three years removed from triumph on the Western Front. It’s the dawn of the Roaring Twenties… and the Jazz Age.
> 
> Warren Gamaliel Harding is America’s czar.
> 
> And the nation is sunk in depression…
> 
> U.S. industrial production plunged 31% between 1920 and 1921. Stock prices plummeted 46%… and corporate profits a crushing 92%.
> 
> Unemployment ran as high as 19%. Storefronts everywhere gaped empty.
> 
> It was the grand migraine of the day.
> 
> Then suddenly it was over. The pain was acute… but the pain was brief.
> 
> By 1922 prosperity was finding its legs again.
> 
> Welcome to the Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921…
> 
> How America avoided depression in the early ’20s is a story seldom told.
> 
> But had it been otherwise, the Forgotten Depression may have become known to history as the Great Depression.
> 
> Why wasn’t it?
> 
> [...]
> 
> The Forgotten Depression of 1920–1921
Click to expand...

Sounds like you forget your keys, Markle.  You have no idea why that happened and no idea why it recovered so quickly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Markle and Weatherman would have been interned as non-combatant American enemies if they had voiced those sentiments above during WWII.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
Click to expand...

Sending Japanese to concentration camps was effective because there were no terror attacks after 1942?  So that makes it acceptable?

Tell us more how Syrian refugees should not be shipped into America, let alone sending all Muslims to concentration camps.

Dufus.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
Click to expand...



Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.

No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> Markle and Weatherman would have been interned as non-combatant American enemies if they had voiced those sentiments above during WWII.


It would be my honor.
John Adams defended the British soldiers involved in the Boston massacre. 

Cowards like you let minorities be treated like animals.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.
> 
> No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.
Click to expand...

But Japanese Americans were some of the most highly decorated soldiers in the US Army.......


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
Click to expand...



Throwing _you_ into prison for the rest of your life would be very effective in preventing you from jaywalking - ever.


----------



## Unkotare

Weatherman2020 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.
> 
> No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Japanese Americans were some of the most highly decorated soldiers in the US Army.......
Click to expand...



*THE* most highly decorated.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
Click to expand...

they were set up to die, the fact you don't know this, is not surprising.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Borillar said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't defend Roosevelt's treatment of Americans of Japanese descent, but to call the internment camps "death camps" is disingenuous at best.
Click to expand...

Not if you look at the statistics.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made us into a modern democracy
> 
> 
> 
> well that's a lie.
> 
> how many people voted to send Americans to death camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death camps?
> 
> Who are you?  Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think everyone who walked into those desert concentration camps walked out?  125 degrees and elderly and infant Americans don’t mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lynched by Democrats
Click to expand...


Every one of those lynching's came from a conservative


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1940s America was no picnic for Minorities
> Negroes were lynched for smiling at a white woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.
> 
> No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Japanese Americans were some of the most highly decorated soldiers in the US Army.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *THE* most highly decorated.
Click to expand...


I just rewatched Ken Burns documentary on WWII "The War"
It seems the Japanese battalion was THE most decorated because their General didn't mind having them killed. Any time a dangerous assignment came up, he would put his Japanese in first

Also covered Senator Daniel Inouye and how he won his medal of honor. He attacked three German machine gun nests and took them out with hand grenades. On the third nest a German grenade launcher round hit him in the arm just as he was getting ready to throw a grenade. His arm was mangled and barely attached to his body but was still holding the grenade. he used his left hand to pry the grenade out of his useless right hand and threw it into the machine gun nest before he passed out

He lost his right arm, but met future Senator Bob Dole in the hospital, They both entered the Senate a year apart and were lifetime friends even though they were in different parties


----------



## JakeStarkey

The alt right cowards (weatherman, etc) want American democracy to fall.  Their continued anti-American scree is abominable.


----------



## Moonglow

Hindsight is twenty-twenty. Yet at the time the US populace was not having Japs roaming the nation during a war in which the Japs attacked the US through deceit.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> Hindsight is twenty-twenty. Yet at the time the US populace was not having Japs roaming the nation during a war in which the Japs attacked the US through deceit.


Tell us again about Muslim persecution.


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> Hindsight is twenty-twenty. Yet at the time the US populace was not having Japs roaming the nation during a war in which the Japs attacked the US through deceit.



Looking at 1942 through the perspective of 2018 America is not going to show an inclusive country

We were a country built on stereotypes

Stereotypes about blacks, stereotypes about jews, stereotypes about women
The stereotype about our Japanese citizens was that they could not be trusted, they were sneaky, they were loyal to the Emperor

Why is anyone surprised that they acted on that perception of the threat of the Japanese?
Especially with post Pear Harbor Japanese propaganda?


----------



## Weatherman2020

JakeStarkey said:


> The alt right cowards (weatherman, etc) want American democracy to fall.  Their continued anti-American scree is abominable.


No shock you defend a racist fascist, you don't need to remind us.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> 
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.
> 
> No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Japanese Americans were some of the most highly decorated soldiers in the US Army.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *THE* most highly decorated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just rewatched Ken Burns documentary on WWII "The War"
> It seems the Japanese battalion was THE most decorated because their General didn't mind having them killed. Any time a dangerous assignment came up, he would put his Japanese in first
> 
> Also covered Senator Daniel Inouye and how he won his medal of honor. He attacked three German machine gun nests and took them out with hand grenades. On the third nest a German grenade launcher round hit him in the arm just as he was getting ready to throw a grenade. His arm was mangled and barely attached to his body but was still holding the grenade. he used his left hand to pry the grenade out of his useless right hand and threw it into the machine gun nest before he passed out
> 
> He lost his right arm, but met future Senator Bob Dole in the hospital, They both entered the Senate a year apart and were lifetime friends even though they were in different parties
Click to expand...

Ken Burns? Tokyo Rose was more accurate in her reporting.


----------



## rightwinger

Why would any American in 1942 oppose locking up the Japanese?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt right cowards (weatherman, etc) want American democracy to fall.  Their continued anti-American scree is abominable.
> 
> 
> 
> No shock you defend a racist fascist, you don't need to remind us.
Click to expand...

Yes, weatherman, you are a racist fascist: everyone knows that; you also troll and fabricate falsehoods; and you want America to fall under Russian domination.


----------



## Votto

otto105 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progs count history as fake news, which is why they ignore the history of collectivist states like Nazi Germany and the former USSR, cuz they still think it could work, if only.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pre Second World War II Germany was a facsist State not a collective state.
> 
> But thanks for failing again at a point.
Click to expand...


So what is the difference between fascism and collectivism in your opinion?

From my vantage point fascism Is just one of many flavors of collectivism.


----------



## Unkotare

Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.


----------



## Votto

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.
> 
> No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Japanese Americans were some of the most highly decorated soldiers in the US Army.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *THE* most highly decorated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just rewatched Ken Burns documentary on WWII "The War"
> It seems the Japanese battalion was THE most decorated because their General didn't mind having them killed. Any time a dangerous assignment came up, he would put his Japanese in first
> 
> Also covered Senator Daniel Inouye and how he won his medal of honor. He attacked three German machine gun nests and took them out with hand grenades. On the third nest a German grenade launcher round hit him in the arm just as he was getting ready to throw a grenade. His arm was mangled and barely attached to his body but was still holding the grenade. he used his left hand to pry the grenade out of his useless right hand and threw it into the machine gun nest before he passed out
> 
> He lost his right arm, but met future Senator Bob Dole in the hospital, They both entered the Senate a year apart and were lifetime friends even though they were in different parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ken Burns? Tokyo Rose was more accurate in her reporting.
Click to expand...


And she had a nicer mustache.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Why would any American in 1942 oppose locking up the Japanese?


Tell us again why Trump is so wrong for putting restrictions on Syrians.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.



I'm a realist
I know what 1942 America was like

The Japanese were hated. Sneak attack on Pearl Harbor, Rape of Nanking, Bataan Death March. These were the Japanese of 1942....not Mr Myogi from Karate Kid, not those people who make us nice cars

The people of 1942 were told that Japs were sneaky, evil, untrustworthy
Removing them from our midst made a lot of sense


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
Click to expand...



That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> I know what 1942 America was like
> 
> The Japanese were hated. Sneak attack on Pearl Harbor, Rape of Nanking, Bataan Death March. These were the Japanese of 1942....not Mr Myogi from Karate Kid, not those people who make us nice cars
> 
> The people of 1942 were told that Japs were sneaky, evil, untrustworthy
> Removing them from our midst made a lot of sense
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
Click to expand...


Japs were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution


----------



## Moonglow

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hindsight is twenty-twenty. Yet at the time the US populace was not having Japs roaming the nation during a war in which the Japs attacked the US through deceit.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again about Muslim persecution.
Click to expand...

Wrong thread Einstein..


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japs were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
Click to expand...

They certainly were well known for their brutality..


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
Click to expand...


We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
Click to expand...


Yup

In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex

You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
Click to expand...


You meant to say “you really think the AMERICANS were going to get a fair shake?” 

There are plenty of racist idiots in America today too. I guess that makes everything and anything alright now, right you illogical buffoon? Anything that racist, arrogant, dishonest, dishonorable piece of shit fdr did is just fine because “the other kids were doing it!” Is that it, genius?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say “you really think the AMERICANS were going to get a fair shake?”
> 
> There are plenty of racist idiots in America today too. I guess that makes everything and anything alright now, right you illogical buffoon? Anything that racist, arrogant, dishonest, dishonorable piece of shit fdr did is just fine because “the other kids were doing it!” Is that it, genius?
Click to expand...


It is easy to make those claims today

But it is not who we were in 1942. Looking back 75 years it is easy to say how wrong they were

In the context of post Pearl Harbor 1942.....you really can't expect better


----------



## Camp

How many Korean "Comfort Girls" did the Japs put into rape camps?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.



Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of anti-Americans willingly revealing themselves for what they are on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a realist
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
Click to expand...

Why sure thing.....Unk just can't understand how things were different then compared to now and passing moral judgment is a waste of time...


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology
Click to expand...

Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> How many Korean "Comfort Girls" did the Japs put into rape camps?



That's what made FDR so mad, right?  His Uncle Joe starved 3 million kids and 6 million total Kulaks, but rape a Korean woman and FDR will toss you in a camp you yellow bastage!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moonglow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...
Click to expand...


Taking a cue from their Founding Fathers: Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Castro, proto-Communists known as Progressive Democrats weaponized the FBI and turned it against their political opponents


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from their Founding Fathers: Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Castro, proto-Communists known as Progressive Democrats weaponized the FBI and turned it against their political opponents
Click to expand...

The progressive movement started in 1881.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moonglow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from their Founding Fathers: Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Castro, proto-Communists known as Progressive Democrats weaponized the FBI and turned it against their political opponents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The progressive movement started in 1881.....
Click to expand...


Oh, really? Who started it?


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is just one of many favors of Progressivism, right and center and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from their Founding Fathers: Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Castro, proto-Communists known as Progressive Democrats weaponized the FBI and turned it against their political opponents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The progressive movement started in 1881.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? Who started it?
Click to expand...

NYC republicans...who else.?


----------



## regent

One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moonglow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like "Progressivism", Fascism is government control left wing ideology
> 
> 
> 
> Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from their Founding Fathers: Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Castro, proto-Communists known as Progressive Democrats weaponized the FBI and turned it against their political opponents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The progressive movement started in 1881.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? Who started it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYC republicans...who else.?
Click to expand...


Oh wait, but that was before the Parties "Switched sides" right?  So don't you mean Democrats?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
> A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.



Please!  Progressives also said that starving to death is "Beautiful"


----------



## Moonglow

Ever hear of a guy named Teddy Roosevelt? A progressive...


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really since the GOP has done it in US history, in fact they started the movement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a cue from their Founding Fathers: Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Castro, proto-Communists known as Progressive Democrats weaponized the FBI and turned it against their political opponents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The progressive movement started in 1881.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, really? Who started it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYC republicans...who else.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wait, but that was before the Parties "Switched sides" right?  So don't you mean Democrats?
Click to expand...

Nope that would be when the party was called Democratic-Republican party.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moonglow said:


> Ever hear of a guy named Teddy Roosevelt? A progressive...



Before the Parties "Switched sides" correct?


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of a guy named Teddy Roosevelt? A progressive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Parties "Switched sides" correct?
Click to expand...

Yes the dems took over around FDR's time...The dems were the conservatives before then..


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny, that’s exactly what every mindless, vile racist on this site says - repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say “you really think the AMERICANS were going to get a fair shake?”
> 
> There are plenty of racist idiots in America today too. I guess that makes everything and anything alright now, right you illogical buffoon? Anything that racist, arrogant, dishonest, dishonorable piece of shit fdr did is just fine because “the other kids were doing it!” Is that it, genius?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to make those claims today
> 
> But it is not who we were in 1942. Looking back 75 years it is easy to say how wrong they were
> 
> In the context of post Pearl Harbor 1942.....you really can't expect better
Click to expand...




Shameless apologist bullshit. AMERICAN CITIZENS did not attack Pearl Harbor, and we damn well knew in the 1940s that throwing people into concentration camps was wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> How many Korean "Comfort Girls" did the Japs [sic] put into rape camps?




American citizens and legal immigrants put exactly zero, professor.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say “you really think the AMERICANS were going to get a fair shake?”
> 
> There are plenty of racist idiots in America today too. I guess that makes everything and anything alright now, right you illogical buffoon? Anything that racist, arrogant, dishonest, dishonorable piece of shit fdr did is just fine because “the other kids were doing it!” Is that it, genius?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to make those claims today
> 
> But it is not who we were in 1942. Looking back 75 years it is easy to say how wrong they were
> 
> In the context of post Pearl Harbor 1942.....you really can't expect better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless apologist bullshit. AMERICAN CITIZENS did not attack Pearl Harbor, and we damn well knew in the 1940s that throwing people into concentration camps was wrong.
Click to expand...


American Muslims did not attack on 9-11
But our President still accused them of celebrating the attack

Sometimes prejudice overwhelms common sense and decency


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
> A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.




Not the ones who were killed. 


Are you one of those brilliant humanitarians who insists that black Americans should be grateful for slavery?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say “you really think the AMERICANS were going to get a fair shake?”
> 
> There are plenty of racist idiots in America today too. I guess that makes everything and anything alright now, right you illogical buffoon? Anything that racist, arrogant, dishonest, dishonorable piece of shit fdr did is just fine because “the other kids were doing it!” Is that it, genius?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to make those claims today
> 
> But it is not who we were in 1942. Looking back 75 years it is easy to say how wrong they were
> 
> In the context of post Pearl Harbor 1942.....you really can't expect better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless apologist bullshit. AMERICAN CITIZENS did not attack Pearl Harbor, and we damn well knew in the 1940s that throwing people into concentration camps was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American Muslims did not attack on 9-11
> But our President still accused them of celebrating the attack
> 
> .....
Click to expand...



Not our president at the time.


----------



## otto105

Votto said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progs count history as fake news, which is why they ignore the history of collectivist states like Nazi Germany and the former USSR, cuz they still think it could work, if only.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pre Second World War II Germany was a facsist State not a collective state.
> 
> But thanks for failing again at a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the difference between fascism and collectivism in your opinion?
> 
> From my vantage point fascism Is just one of many flavors of collectivism.
Click to expand...


If there pretty much the same to you, then we have a problem with your understanding of both.


So first question, did Hitler ban labor unions?


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
> A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!  Progressives also said that starving to death is "Beautiful"
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
> A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the ones who were killed.
> 
> 
> Are you one of those brilliant humanitarians who insists that black Americans should be grateful for slavery?
Click to expand...

You mean the Americans killed at Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
> A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!  Progressives also said that starving to death is "Beautiful"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the problems of history is putting readers back to a previous time. Historians try to convey what a people were thinking and how they put  those thoughts into action, but they can never really convey the reality of the time. Even those that lived through the Pearl Harbor  period can see it differently. Most Americans were fearful and angry, and to ease the fear they interred the Japanese, and as the fear eased they began letting the internees leave.
> A footnote to my reading, one author said that those that left the camps came out in better health than when they went in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the ones who were killed.
> 
> 
> Are you one of those brilliant humanitarians who insists that black Americans should be grateful for slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Americans killed at Pearl Harbor?
Click to expand...


You have trouble reading, or just trouble being honest?


----------



## regent

Maybe the problem is your writing? What was the purpose of bringing slavery into the argument?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japs [sic] were evil, untrustworthy and setting up a west coast invasion
> Incarcerating them to be safe was the only reasonable solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about AMERICAN CITIZENS, and throwing AMERICAN CITIZENS into concentration camps was anything but “reasonable,” which any real American would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> In 1942 we had black AMERICAN CITIZENS who were denied the vote, denied the use of a restroom, segregated from society. We had Mexicans and Indians who were treated the same in their communities. We had women denied education and jobs because of their sex
> 
> You really think the Japanese were going to get a fair shake after Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say “you really think the AMERICANS were going to get a fair shake?”
> 
> There are plenty of racist idiots in America today too. I guess that makes everything and anything alright now, right you illogical buffoon? Anything that racist, arrogant, dishonest, dishonorable piece of shit fdr did is just fine because “the other kids were doing it!” Is that it, genius?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is easy to make those claims today
> 
> But it is not who we were in 1942. Looking back 75 years it is easy to say how wrong they were
> 
> In the context of post Pearl Harbor 1942.....you really can't expect better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless apologist bullshit. AMERICAN CITIZENS did not attack Pearl Harbor, and we damn well knew in the 1940s that throwing people into concentration camps was wrong.
Click to expand...

Notice how the left all jump into the "But Mussolini made the trains run on time" excuse?  The left love fascism and will defend it every opportunity.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Actually it's the alt right, like weatherman and ilk, that love Mussolini and his trains.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Gee mom, everyone else was doin' it!"
> 
> 
> 
> Interring the Japanese was effective
> 
> There were no Japanese terror attacks after 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical idiocy, and highly un-American.
> 
> No Japanese American was convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Japanese Americans were some of the most highly decorated soldiers in the US Army.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *THE* most highly decorated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just rewatched Ken Burns documentary on WWII "The War"
> It seems the Japanese battalion was THE most decorated because their General didn't mind having them killed. Any time a dangerous assignment came up, he would put his Japanese in first
> 
> Also covered Senator Daniel Inouye and how he won his medal of honor. He attacked three German machine gun nests and took them out with hand grenades. On the third nest a German grenade launcher round hit him in the arm just as he was getting ready to throw a grenade. His arm was mangled and barely attached to his body but was still holding the grenade. he used his left hand to pry the grenade out of his useless right hand and threw it into the machine gun nest before he passed out
> 
> He lost his right arm, but met future Senator Bob Dole in the hospital, They both entered the Senate a year apart and were lifetime friends even though they were in different parties
Click to expand...


Ken Burns does make some great documentaries.


----------



## regent

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent American Germans were not rounded up in groups and thrown into prison just because.
Click to expand...

The Germans problems had been identified before Germany declared war on the US.and they were picked up, quickly. During WWI there were internment camps for the Germans.


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent American Germans were not rounded up in groups and thrown into prison just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans problems had been identified before Germany declared war on the US.and they were picked up, quickly. During WWI there were internment camps for the Germans.
Click to expand...


My grandmother was a German citizen during WWII. While she was investigated by the FBI she was left alone. However, those Germans in the community that belonged to the Bundt and were known for Pro-Nazi sentiments got sent away


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent American Germans were not rounded up in groups and thrown into prison just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans problems had been identified before Germany declared war on the US.and they were picked up, quickly. During WWI there were internment camps for the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandmother was a German citizen during WWII. While she was investigated by the FBI she was left alone. However, those Germans in the community that belonged to the Bundt and were known for Pro-Nazi sentiments got sent away
Click to expand...

Yep my Mother's side of the family is German they were also watched with scrutiny...


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military Commander with the task of defending the western US coast against Japanese attack and espionage was in favor of and asked for the Japanese internment program. FDR's hands were tied so to speak. He would have had to go against his military commanders on the internment issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent American Germans were not rounded up in groups and thrown into prison just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans problems had been identified before Germany declared war on the US.and they were picked up, quickly. During WWI there were internment camps for the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandmother was a German citizen during WWII. While she was investigated by the FBI she was left alone. However, those Germans in the community that belonged to the Bundt and were known for Pro-Nazi sentiments got sent away
Click to expand...


So from the Nazi party to the Dim party.

Not surprising.


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> German Americans were allowed to go free.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming Gen. DeWitt is fictional and no east coast Germans were imprisoned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Innocent American Germans were not rounded up in groups and thrown into prison just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans problems had been identified before Germany declared war on the US.and they were picked up, quickly. During WWI there were internment camps for the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grandmother was a German citizen during WWII. While she was investigated by the FBI she was left alone. However, those Germans in the community that belonged to the Bundt and were known for Pro-Nazi sentiments got sent away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So from the Nazi party to the Dim party.
> 
> Not surprising.
Click to expand...


Don't be stupid, be a smarty
Be sure to join the Nazi Party


----------



## regent

I hope these right-wing posters realize they are posting nonsense instead of history.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I hope these right-wing posters realize they are posting nonsense instead of history.




For example?


----------



## dblack

regent said:


> I hope these right-wing posters realize they are posting nonsense instead of history.



History is full of nonsense.


----------



## regent

dblack said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these right-wing posters realize they are posting nonsense instead of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History is full of nonsense.
Click to expand...

Yes and many Americans seem unable to know the difference.





























































a are unable to know the difference.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

wrong thread...edited out


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Wonder if that slavery was the PWA, WPA, CCC's or just  what? To the unemployed, the youth on the road it didn't seem like slavery but more like government aid. Maybe that's why historians have named FDR, best president?




all these egghead historians are funded by the government,its only the presidents that served their new world order agenda to destory america such as FDR that get mentioned as one of americas best.


Here is WHY he is considered one of the best.they love the fact he was pals with a mass murderer.


----------



## rightwinger

FDR is easily acknowledged as our greatest president at home and around the world. He saved our nation and saved England, France, Netherlands, as well as Italy, Germany and Japan


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> FDR is easily acknowledged as our greatest president at home and around the world. He saved our nation and saved England, France, Netherlands, as well as Italy, Germany and Japan


----------



## whitehall

Many of these people were U.S. citizens. Today you can't even put an illegal alien who committed murder behind bars. FDR appointed a former KKK member to the Supreme Count and Justice Black paid him back by writing the majority opinion that justified FDR's concentration camps. Of course the mainstream media was always in lock step support of anything the dying man decreed no matter how outrageous. Support from the media is the key to fascism.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Weatherman2020 said:


> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”



People will put certain people on pedestals when they really shouldn't.

George Washington went around killing Native Americans in a ruthless manner.

Ronald Reagan allowed the Japanese to buy up a lot of America, did the Iran-Contra affair along with a load of other stuff that gets ignored.

Presidents can't keep everyone happy, but if they try to keep a few happy, they'll annoy everyone else, so they try and keep as many happy as possible, meaning they'll annoy everyone at the same time. They just have to hope that these people will forget, and they do.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is easily acknowledged as our greatest president at home and around the world. He saved our nation and saved England, France, Netherlands, as well as Italy, Germany and Japan
Click to expand...

We elected him four times. 

Europe and Asia would not be the same without him


----------



## whitehall

Does anyone remember what the issue about Nixon was all about? The only thing we remember is the media condemning the administration and H-wood piling on with half a dozen unflattering movies. The point is about the good old double standard which is that he media always stands by a democrat. Imagine a republican issuing an executive order that authorized the incarceration of American citizens without due process and forcing them to rid themselves of lucrative real estate that real estate agents quickly gobble up at bargain prices. You almost gotta laugh that the center of Japanese espionage and sabotage was in Hawaii but it was exempt from FDR's executive order probably because the local people wouldn't stand for it and probably because Japanese buss boys were needed to make coffee for the Admirals.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is easily acknowledged as our greatest president at home and around the world. He saved our nation and saved England, France, Netherlands, as well as Italy, Germany and Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We elected him four times.....
Click to expand...



Putin was 'elected' four times....


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> [......
> 
> Europe and Asia would not be the same without him




Yeah, millions and millions of people might not have suffered under the yolk of communism.


----------



## Weatherman2020

frigidweirdo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People will put certain people on pedestals when they really shouldn't.
> 
> George Washington went around killing Native Americans in a ruthless manner.
> 
> Ronald Reagan allowed the Japanese to buy up a lot of America, did the Iran-Contra affair along with a load of other stuff that gets ignored.
> 
> Presidents can't keep everyone happy, but if they try to keep a few happy, they'll annoy everyone else, so they try and keep as many happy as possible, meaning they'll annoy everyone at the same time. They just have to hope that these people will forget, and they do.
Click to expand...


Dufus has no clue to the Indians allying with the Brits to murder Americans.

Sad byproduct of public schools.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> FDR is easily acknowledged as our greatest president at home and around the world. He saved our nation and saved England, France, Netherlands, as well as Italy, Germany and Japan



As he lengthened the Great Depression for at least seven years.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> We elected him four times.
> 
> Europe and Asia would not be the same without him



After which the Twenty-Second Amendment, limiting the President to two terms, was passed in near record time.

As for Europe and Asia, we don't know what to be true.  What we know for certain is that the World would not have been the same without Winston Churchill as Prime Minister of England.


----------



## regent

If FDR took too long to end the Great Depression, why didn't Hoover end it? Hoover had almost four years, and Hoover's plan was to loan money to manufacturers to make more of the same product that was already stacked on the shelves as unsalable. It was unsalable because people didn't have money to buy. FDR believed people had to have money to survive and to buy to end the depression. The old Republican cry of "Balance the Budget" was as useless as they were. But the Great Depression was a bonanza for the wealthy, if we think of the buying power of just one dollar during that period.


----------



## Unkotare

The scumbag fdr did not “end the Depression,” the end of WWII did .


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> The scumbag fdr did not “end the Depression,” the end of WWII did .


So if one thinks of how WWII ended the depression they realize that the New Deal simply did not spend enough during the depression.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not “end the Depression,” the end of WWII did .
> 
> 
> 
> So if one thinks of how WWII ended the depression they realize that the New Deal simply did not spend enough during the depression.
Click to expand...




Illogical, again.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not “end the Depression,” the end of WWII did .
> 
> 
> 
> So if one thinks of how WWII ended the depression they realize that the New Deal simply did not spend enough during the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illogical, again.
Click to expand...

I made it as simple as I could. Think about a bit and it
 might make sense.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not “end the Depression,” the end of WWII did .
> 
> 
> 
> So if one thinks of how WWII ended the depression they realize that the New Deal simply did not spend enough during the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illogical, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made it as simple as I could. Think about a bit and it
> might make sense.
Click to expand...




It’s not complicated, it’s illogical.


----------



## whitehall

What did FDR accomplish in his first two terms? Soup lines and Okie bodies in ditches along Rt.66? FDR's foreign policy was a joke and Hitler was virtually ignored. Hollywood did pretty well and the only thing the FDR administration worried about was the next election while the media acted as the administration's propaganda arm. Members of the media knew he was dying in his 3rd term and wouldn't live through his 4th term if elected but they kept it hidden from the people.


----------



## Markle

regent said:


> If FDR took too long to end the Great Depression, why didn't Hoover end it? Hoover had almost four years, and Hoover's plan was to loan money to manufacturers to make more of the same product that was already stacked on the shelves as unsalable. It was unsalable because people didn't have money to buy. FDR believed people had to have money to survive and to buy to end the depression. The old Republican cry of "Balance the Budget" was as useless as they were. But the Great Depression was a bonanza for the wealthy, if we think of the buying power of just one dollar during that period.



FDR's plans were destructive.  The 1920/21 Depression ended with nothing having been done.  Had nothing been done, as you'll see here, the Great Depression would have ended seven years earlier.

As you know too, UCLA is well known for being a far right institution.

*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
By Meg SullivanAugust 10, 2004
Category: *Research*

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

*After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.*

"Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*

[…]

*As union membership doubled, so did labor's bargaining power, rising from 14 million strike days in 1936 to about 28 million in 1937. By 1939 wages in protected industries remained 24 percent to 33 percent above where they should have been, based on 1929 figures, Cole and Ohanian calculate.*

Unemployment persisted. By 1939 the U.S. unemployment rate was 17.2 percent, down somewhat from its 1933 peak of 24.9 percent but still remarkably high. By comparison, in May 2003, the unemployment rate of 6.1 percent was the highest in nine years.

Recovery came only after the Department of Justice dramatically stepped up enforcement of antitrust cases nearly four-fold and organized labor suffered a string of setbacks, the economists found.

"The fact that the Depression dragged on for years convinced generations of economists and policy-makers that capitalism could not be trusted to recover from depressions and that significant government intervention was required to achieve good outcomes," Cole said. "Ironically, our work shows that the recovery would have been very rapid had the government not intervened."

-UCLA-
LSMS368

Read more:  *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TNHarley said:


> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.




same as warmongers Ike and Reagan.they also shit all over the constitution and same as FDR and Lincoln,Americans from all sides love those two as well.Beam me up scotty,theres no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.



Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Are some posters saying that both the American people and America's best historians have had it wrong about FDR. The people elected him four times in a row and might still be voting for him had he lived. Name another president elected four times. Historians have never placed FDR below third best president since 1948, and recently named  FDR best American president.
> Is it possible that Trump supporters are getting ready to replace FDR as America's best president with Trump?



You stupid moron.elections are rigged.FDR himself even came out and basically said so saying what happens in elections is not by accident,it is planned that way.FDR beneiffted from that oh and these alleged best historians are egghead mouthpieces for our corrupt government. the ones they rank highest are always the most corrupt and traiteous.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> If FDR took too long to end the Great Depression, why didn't Hoover end it? Hoover had almost four years, and Hoover's plan was to loan money to manufacturers to make more of the same product that was already stacked on the shelves as unsalable. It was unsalable because people didn't have money to buy. FDR believed people had to have money to survive and to buy to end the depression. The old Republican cry of "Balance the Budget" was as useless as they were. But the Great Depression was a bonanza for the wealthy, if we think of the buying power of just one dollar during that period.


I know you're slow, but really...this slow?

Hoover was just as bad as your beloved FDR.  There was little difference between them just as there is little difference between your Messiah and Dipshit W.  The MSM of course claims FDR great and Hoover worthless.  EXACTLY like they treat Big Ears and W.  

Do you see a pattern yet?


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
Click to expand...

Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.


----------



## regent

So ninety years after the fact, two UCLA professors have decided they have the answer to the Great Depression. America and FDR should have waited until the UCLA book came out before feeding the hungry and trying to alleviate conditions. I wonder how if the UCLA economists have now come up with a plan to prevent depressions and recessions?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> So ninety years after the fact, two UCLA professors have decided they have the answer to the Great Depression. America and FDR should have waited until the UCLA book came out before feeding the hungry and trying to alleviate conditions. I wonder how if the UCLA economists have now come up with a plan to prevent depressions and recessions?




More logical fallacy, as usual.^^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as warmongers Ike and Reagan.....
Click to expand...



Reagan was hardly a "warmonger."


----------



## MaryAnne11

regent said:


> Wonder if that slavery was the PWA, WPA, CCC's or just  what? To the unemployed, the youth on the road it didn't seem like slavery but more like government aid. Maybe that's why historians have named FDR, best president?



I see the forests created in my part of the Country where the CCC planted trees on hillsides for Conservation of the sandy Soil.

Now I enjoy the programs he created.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as warmongers Ike and Reagan.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was hardly a "warmonger."
Click to expand...

Yep, old Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Abe shit all over our Constitution and Americans from all sides worship them. Blows my goddamn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as warmongers Ike and Reagan.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was hardly a "warmonger."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, old Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
Click to expand...


More red herring? Not full of logical fallacy yet?


----------



## MaryAnne11

Votto said:


> Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.
> 
> Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..
> 
> Disgusting.



Of course it had nothing to do with Pearl Harbor, or the fact Californians were scared of the Japs, right?

Not to worry. I knew the woman who lobbied to get them a settlement,too.

Her husband was a former Paratrooper. I knew him,too.

You guys do not know the first thing about History.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If FDR took too long to end the Great Depression, why didn't Hoover end it? Hoover had almost four years, and Hoover's plan was to loan money to manufacturers to make more of the same product that was already stacked on the shelves as unsalable. It was unsalable because people didn't have money to buy. FDR believed people had to have money to survive and to buy to end the depression. The old Republican cry of "Balance the Budget" was as useless as they were. But the Great Depression was a bonanza for the wealthy, if we think of the buying power of just one dollar during that period.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're slow, but really...this slow?
> 
> Hoover was just as bad as your beloved FDR.  There was little difference between them just as there is little difference between your Messiah and Dipshit W.  The MSM of course claims FDR great and Hoover worthless.  EXACTLY like they treat Big Ears and W.
> 
> Do you see a pattern yet?
Click to expand...


You nailied it,I could not have said it any better int his post than you did,everything you said is so exact true i just cant add anything more to it cause i could not have said it better myself,only thin i can add is damn this nut sure is slow the fact he cant understand any of these facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
Click to expand...


as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
Click to expand...

Without question, JFK was our greatest potus.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without question, JFK was our greatest potus.
Click to expand...



Well I dont know about the greatest ever.certainly the greatest modern day  president,no question about that. He was our last great democrat president we had. sadly our last great republican president we had was Calvin Coolidge. He was the reason the 20's were called the roaring 20's because the economy was great under him.


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without question, JFK was our greatest potus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I dont know about the greatest ever.certainly the greatest modern president,no question about that. He was our last great democrat president we had. sadly our last great republican president we had was Calvin Coolidge. He was the reason the 20's were called the roaring 20's because the economy was great under him.
Click to expand...

Yes I meant greatest modern potus.  Agree about Calvin Coolidge.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without question, JFK was our greatest potus.
Click to expand...



Ridiculous.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
Click to expand...


I remember that, but do not agree.

President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.

Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.


----------



## gipper

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
Click to expand...


Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion. 

Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.

It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.


----------



## MaryAnne11

gipper said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
Click to expand...



Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.

Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.

Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.

Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.

And you have the nerve to call us dumb?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
Click to expand...


wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.

If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.

Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.


what deserted Island you been living on?

somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.

oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.

You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.

excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
Click to expand...


Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.

Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.

It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.[/QUOTE]

that is the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year. you nailed it word for word.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
Click to expand...


A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.

I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!

Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”


Yes...that was very wrong and compensation has only partially made up for it.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
Click to expand...


Do you think you are impressing someone with all those childish smilies?

I am completely underwhelmed. One could have impressed your point. The others make your posts childish.

Bye.


----------



## bodecea

Muhammed said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of FDR's slaves never saw the WH.
> 
> Why do you Democrats support slavery?
Click to expand...

Trying.....so......hard................


----------



## Unkotare

MaryAnne11 said:


> ......
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way





Hmmmm......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
Click to expand...


you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.

you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.

And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.

the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think you are impressing someone with all those childish smilies?
> 
> I am completely underwhelmed. One could have impressed your point. The others make your posts childish.
> 
> Bye.
Click to expand...


oh i am not here to impress ANYBODY,i am just laughing at your ignorance  you display how you keep playing dodgeball with facts running off from the evidence i have displayed that proves in spades,your hero Obomination was just as evil and corrupt as Bush was.

Like all Obozo apologists always do when they are cornered backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.you covered your ears and closed your eyes when you could not counter the facts in that two hour video of mine of documented crimes of obamas.

yeah its best for you to leave,you cant stand toe to toe in with me in a debate when i OWN your ass.its best for you to leave because this is what you are doing everytime you open your mouth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of FDR's slaves never saw the WH.
> 
> Why do you Democrats support slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying.....so......hard................
Click to expand...



Trying so hard  would be this black chic here i have owned who has covered her ears and closed her eyes when she was challenged to watch that video that exposed Obamas corruption. She only selectively reads posts same as jakey snakey.LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MaryAnne11 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
Click to expand...


Obama was never a Constitutional Lawyer never mind a brilliant one.  Kagan got SCOTUS for covering up his academic record including that she took the Bar exam for him.


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
Click to expand...

It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.  

I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.


----------



## MaryAnne11

No one controls my mind. I have lived long enough to tell the difference between a person with integrity and a lying, cheating con man!

Just because you wear blinders is no reason others should.


----------



## rightwinger

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
Click to expand...

No question the Great Obama was one of our greatest modern Presidents


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
Click to expand...

LOL

And you voted for Trump


----------



## Camp

The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And you voted for Trump
Click to expand...

LOL. You voted for Cankles.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a disaster.  His stupid economic policies prolonged the Great Depression, causing terrible suffering for millions of Americans.  He forced farmers to destroy their products, when Americans were starving...them lied us into war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sick how these traiters to america like him and Eisenhower are put on a pedastal and put on our coins. how those two corrupt ever made it on our coins is just sick. Its a joke how the sheep in america think that FDR created jobs and got out of a depression,the asshole FUELED the depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly nearly all our presidents from Wilson on, have been disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,i could not have said it any better myself.the last one we had who was not disasterous for america and served the people instead of the bankers and corporations of course was kennedy,sadly we will never get a president anything like him again that will do that.they know they will pay the same price he did if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that, but do not agree.
> 
> President Obama was a fine President. Right up there with the best.
> 
> Unfortunately we had an egnorant,do nothing Republican Congress opposing him every step of the way led by Mitch McConnell, John Boehner,then sleazy Paul Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No question the Great Obama was one of our greatest modern Presidents
Click to expand...

You just admitted to being a fool. But then we all knew that about you.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And you voted for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You voted for Cankles.
Click to expand...

As did most intelligent Americans

I think I will vote for a Birther!

Morons


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And you voted for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You voted for Cankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s did most intelligent Americans
> 
> I think I will vote for a Birther!
> 
> Morons
Click to expand...

Voting for a criminal is now considered intelligent.  Isn’t America great!


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> 
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And you voted for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You voted for Cankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s did most intelligent Americans
> 
> I think I will vote for a Birther!
> 
> Morons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voting for a criminal is now considered intelligent.  Isn’t America great!
Click to expand...


Crooked Donnie........Lock him up
Lock him up


----------



## HenryBHough

A meat puppet remains a meat puppet despite what colour paint is applied in the factory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just wow!  You are a dupe of enormous proportion.
> 
> Many Rs KNOW W sucked.  Many Ds believe BO good to great.  Yet both men were near identical twins in their actions as POTUS.  I guess there is a difference between Rs and Ds....some Ds clearly are delusional.
> 
> It could be you are duped by the ruling class owned MSM.  The D party is the party of the ruling class...after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
Click to expand...


yeah and whats even MORE  sad  is that people today STILL worship that evil dictater traiter FDR.beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.



so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> No one controls my mind. I have lived long enough to tell the difference between a person with integrity and a lying, cheating con man!
> 
> Just because you wear blinders is no reason others should.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead wrong in your post. Obama was as different from Bush as daylight from dark.
> 
> Obama was brilliant, a Constitutional Lawyer.
> 
> Bush barely made it through College. Became a 20 year drunk. Failed at everything he tried. Won because Republicans wanted a yes man. Cheney ran the Government right into the ground. We were on a rising tide under Obama. Now the debt just went from 20 trillion to 21, thanks to your spend thrift Congress. But it has been this way since Reagan. No surprise there.
> 
> Obama worked his way up in Politics after a successful career.
> 
> And you have the nerve to call us dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah and whats even MORE  sad  is that people today STILL worship that evil dictater traiter FDR.beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.
Click to expand...


So do not accept your Social Security when you get old enough. And what ever you do make sure you do not accept Medicare! That evil,old President from Texas, LBJ, gave you that


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one controls my mind. I have lived long enough to tell the difference between a person with integrity and a lying, cheating con man!
> 
> Just because you wear blinders is no reason others should.
Click to expand...


Nice,juvenile post! Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
Click to expand...

Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.
Click to expand...


dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
Click to expand...

FDR was long ago determined to be one of America's best and greatest Presidents. He was elected four times and has been selected as one of America's greatest President's for generation after generation spanning 70 years. Programs he developed are still in force and being used. Institutions he built are still foundations of American life and government.  Infrastructure he built still stand and serve America. No modern President has had an impact to come even close to the FDR Legacy.  None.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.
Click to expand...

Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  Begin by explaining why so many people in his administration were indicted, arrested, found guilty, sentenced to prison, or required pardons. Is 138 the correct number? Now tell us which President in American history had more. Maybe tell us one who came close. Maybe half that number? Perhaps a third?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> .... He was elected four times and has been selected as one of America's greatest President's.....




Putin has been elected four times, and many 'scholars' in Russia would be compelled to sing his praises. Do you worship that dictator too?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  ....
Click to expand...



You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... He was elected four times and has been selected as one of America's greatest President's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin has been elected four times, and many 'scholars' in Russia would be compelled to sing his praises. Do you worship that dictator too?
Click to expand...

Do you compare American elections to Russian elections? Sounds like you think they are equal and comparable.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... He was elected four times and has been selected as one of America's greatest President's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin has been elected four times, and many 'scholars' in Russia would be compelled to sing his praises. Do you worship that dictator too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you compare American elections to Russian elections? Sounds like you think they are equal and comparable.
Click to expand...



So, a dictator is not a dictator when he's _your_ dictator?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
Click to expand...


^ this

That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity


----------



## Desperado

FDR even set up Pearl Harbor to be attacked then goaded the Japanese tp attack it.
FDR was nothing but a communist prick.


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR


FDR put America to work and created jobs building American infrastructure and quietly prepared America for WWII. Those jobs are considered by folks like you to have been "relief jobs" paid for by state and federal funds, hence, nor real jobs.  By your way of thinking, the guys who built the Golden Gate Bridge, Lincoln Tunnel, thousands of Post Offices and public schools, hospitals, bridges, roads, airports, ports, and on and on, were not really working, even though they received weekly paychecks. They weren't really paychecks, they were welfare checks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR
> 
> 
> 
> FDR put America to work and created jobs building American infrastructure and quietly prepared America for WWII. Those jobs are considered by folks like you to have been "relief jobs" paid for by state and federal funds, hence, nor real jobs.  By your way of thinking, the guys who built the Golden Gate Bridge, Lincoln Tunnel, thousands of Post Offices and public schools, hospitals, bridges, roads, airports, ports, and on and on, were not really working, even though they received weekly paychecks. They weren't really paychecks, they were welfare checks.
Click to expand...


He had 20% Unemployment so he could pretend he was another 5 Year plan failed central planner.  How is that success?


----------



## Camp

Desperado said:


> FDR even set up Pearl Harbor to be attacked then goaded the Japanese tp attack it.
> FDR was nothing but a communist prick.


Debunked nutjob conspiracy theory over 70 years ago.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR
> 
> 
> 
> FDR put America to work and created jobs building American infrastructure and quietly prepared America for WWII. Those jobs are considered by folks like you to have been "relief jobs" paid for by state and federal funds, hence, nor real jobs.  By your way of thinking, the guys who built the Golden Gate Bridge, Lincoln Tunnel, thousands of Post Offices and public schools, hospitals, bridges, roads, airports, ports, and on and on, were not really working, even though they received weekly paychecks. They weren't really paychecks, they were welfare checks.
Click to expand...



Makework doesn't work. Without WWII, fdr would have only prolonged the Great Depression even longer than he did.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR
> 
> 
> 
> FDR put America to work and created jobs building American infrastructure and quietly prepared America for WWII. Those jobs are considered by folks like you to have been "relief jobs" paid for by state and federal funds, hence, nor real jobs.  By your way of thinking, the guys who built the Golden Gate Bridge, Lincoln Tunnel, thousands of Post Offices and public schools, hospitals, bridges, roads, airports, ports, and on and on, were not really working, even though they received weekly paychecks. They weren't really paychecks, they were welfare checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Makework doesn't work. Without WWII, fdr would have only prolonged the Great Depression even longer than he did.
Click to expand...

You are supposed to be a teacher. You should know how FDR created the funds to pay for those jobs. Do you have a clue? The method used was brilliant, or at least one of them was.


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR
> 
> 
> 
> FDR put America to work and created jobs building American infrastructure and quietly prepared America for WWII. Those jobs are considered by folks like you to have been "relief jobs" paid for by state and federal funds, hence, nor real jobs.  By your way of thinking, the guys who built the Golden Gate Bridge, Lincoln Tunnel, thousands of Post Offices and public schools, hospitals, bridges, roads, airports, ports, and on and on, were not really working, even though they received weekly paychecks. They weren't really paychecks, they were welfare checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had 20% Unemployment so he could pretend he was another 5 Year plan failed central planner.  How is that success?
Click to expand...

I'm convinced you have no clue about how unemployment was calculated during the Great Depression and have no idea of the different methods. no doubt, you like calling the guys who built the Blue Ridge Parkway as unemployed welfare recipients.


----------



## rightwinger

FDR made America what it is today

The greatest nation on earth


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> FDR made America what it is today
> 
> The greatest nation on earth




The greatest nation on earth managed to survive the scumbag fdr.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the stupid trill who cant come to grips with with what traiter he was.and cant handle facts trump is fighting government corruption.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
Click to expand...

I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made America what it is today
> 
> The greatest nation on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest nation on earth managed to survive the scumbag fdr.
Click to expand...


FDR made us a modern democracy


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made America what it is today
> 
> The greatest nation on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest nation on earth managed to survive the scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR made us a modern democracy
Click to expand...



Utter nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is turning out as having created the most corrupt administration since Reagan and Reagan had the most corrupt administration in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
Click to expand...




More illogic, as expected.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of showing the world what a clueless lying  stupid fuck you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
Click to expand...

As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the lie in my post jackass? Show us how brilliant you are and show us why Reagan did not have the most corrupt administration in history.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
Click to expand...




When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
Click to expand...

Your logic, and thinking, I hope never. As for honesty I think the things you say you believe to be true, and that's the best I can do for you.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't consider throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps a form of corruption? Sending a shipload of Jews to almost certain death? Performing harmful experiments on African Americans? Strong-arming the Supreme Court into submission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
Click to expand...

You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.  
Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.
> Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.
Click to expand...


and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that being said,for the last time,do EVERYONE  a favor here and stick to the Reagan threads and keep exposing the corruption of Him.A topic that you are actually not biased on and actually look at the evidence and facts,a topic you actually KNOW something about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic, and thinking, I hope never. As for honesty I think the things you say you believe to be true, and that's the best I can do for you.
Click to expand...


welcome to the world of Crusader Retard and Unkotare.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.
> Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.
Click to expand...


Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.
> Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.
Click to expand...


coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.

these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.

AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> That's WHY Progressives think FDR is a Deity
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Reagan thought FDR was a Deity too, Reagan voted for FDR four times in a row.
> As for the Court they must have thought FDR was a Deity also. But then who didn't, the American people, Reagan, the Court, the historians, and some Republicans. Not the Republicans that voted against renewing the draft a short time before Pearl Harbor.
> As for the concentration camps, why did the Japanese-Americans enlist in the army to fight the axis and what political party do they vote for today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More illogic, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic, and thinking, I hope never. ....
Click to expand...



Logic is logic. Try your own thinking, at least.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....




The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> As many do, I still use experts in their fields and will continue to do so, it seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.
> Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
Click to expand...

You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you try using logic, honesty, or thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.
> Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil

YOU are the ONLY one that evades facts on FDR. IF you were not biased ,i would post them again for you but since you are a paid troll for the democrats,this is what you do all the time so i wont waste my breath.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
Click to expand...

Without misusing the term concentration camp you have nothing. Perhaps these camps were technically concentration camps, but they were nothing like the concentration camps people visualize when thinking or talking about WWII. You present a distorted view of the reality of the situation.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without misusing the term concentration camp you have nothing. ......
Click to expand...


I use the term accurately, as even the scumbag fdr managed to. Your failure of semantics aside, I notice you avoid my point very deliberately.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without misusing the term concentration camp you have nothing. Perhaps these camps were technically concentration camps, but they were nothing like the concentration camps people visualize when thinking or talking about WWII. You present a distorted view of the reality of the situation.
Click to expand...


as i was saying.YOU evaded the facts in the conspiracy section MANY times by at least a handful of us that owned your sorry ass in that thread and did this each time knowing you were taken to school





fucking coward.BECAUSE of your cowardly actions back then of LIES,nobody takes you serious here in your lies on him.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will never accept the fact that after the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor and knowledge of the Rape of Nanking and all the barbaric atrocities attributed to the Japanese on Americans and Europeans captured by the Japanese, Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. Americans did not commit mass rapes and murders. They did not round up massive numbers of civilians for public torture and executions and beheadings. They did not clutch babies by the ankles and bash their heads against walls while the parents watched. They did not bayonet babies and toddlers and march down the streets with them squirming and wiggling as they screamed in pain on the ends of those bayonets.
> Hard to understand why Americans disliked Japanese in WWII? Only for a Japanese apologist. Only for someone with reason to hide Japanese history. Until America ramed them, they could pretty much be barbaric animals if left to their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil
Click to expand...

You have not taken anyone to school on the topic.of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. You have nor even made a claim about alleged evidence to support your conspiracy theory.

*You have been challenged to provide your best piece of evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. *
*Put up or shut up.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AGAIN ,stick to the corruption of REAGAN,something you are OBJECTIVE on.


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
Click to expand...

It was done in WWI also..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> and YOU will never stop doing this everytime your hero you have your head up the ass on is exposed for the murderous criminal he was murdering all those americans at pearl harbour ALLOWING it to happen.this is YOU when evidence is given to you that you dont like what a fucking traiter to americans he was and murdered all those saliers at pearly harbour letting it happen on PURPOSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not taken anyone to school on the topic.of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. You have nor even made a claim about alleged evidence to support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> *You have been challenged to provide your best piece of evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. *
> *Put up or shut up.*
Click to expand...


just to watch you tell LIES that it has been debunked as you did back then?  and watch you  act like PC does when her hero REAGAN  is exposed and ignores the evidence on him same as you did?yeah right. I  DID put up back then,YOU ignored  it back then and LIED saying it was debunked,so YOU shut up motherfucker.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without misusing the term concentration camp you have nothing. Perhaps these camps were technically concentration camps, but they were nothing like the concentration camps people visualize when thinking or talking about WWII. You present a distorted view of the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i was saying.YOU evaded the facts in the conspiracy section MANY times by at least a handful of us that owned your sorry ass in that thread and did this each time knowing you were taken to school
> 
> 
> fucking coward.BECAUSE of your cowardly actions back then of LIES,nobody takes you serious here in your lies on him.
Click to expand...

Liar. Prove it. Show threads or links to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without misusing the term concentration camp you have nothing. Perhaps these camps were technically concentration camps, but they were nothing like the concentration camps people visualize when thinking or talking about WWII. You present a distorted view of the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i was saying.YOU evaded the facts in the conspiracy section MANY times by at least a handful of us that owned your sorry ass in that thread and did this each time knowing you were taken to school
> 
> 
> fucking coward.BECAUSE of your cowardly actions back then of LIES,nobody takes you serious here in your lies on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Prove it. Show threads or links to them.
Click to expand...


if you were a newbie who hasnt LIED so many times,i WOULD but you are the same as PC is on reagan,you run off and ignore them.quit acting like there have not been MANY posters here in the history section who unlike PC,did not have an obsession over him and DID expose him for the lying traiter he was that you cowardly ignored.

too many links here in the history section have exposed him,YOU ignored those facts sorry  troll, not going to [play your game again.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any and all evidence you think you have has been debunked for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not taken anyone to school on the topic.of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. You have nor even made a claim about alleged evidence to support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> *You have been challenged to provide your best piece of evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. *
> *Put up or shut up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just to watch you tell LIES that it has been debunked as you did back then?  and watch you  act like PC does when her hero REAGAN  is exposed and ignores the evidence on him same as you did?yeah right. I  DID put up back then,YOU ignored  it back then and LIED saying it was debunked,so YOU shut up motherfucker.
Click to expand...

Don'r blow a gasket dufus. Just calmly find the post where you claim to have shown evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy and post it.
Stop trying to change the subject.  This is about you claiming evidence to an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and the OP OWNED your sorry ass in his OP and like the coward you are,you ignored it since you are BIASED on him.

why do i have to keep saying Stick to the corruption of reagan something you KNOW something about and just ignoring that post no matter how many times i have repeated it here?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal
> he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not taken anyone to school on the topic.of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. You have nor even made a claim about alleged evidence to support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> *You have been challenged to provide your best piece of evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. *
> *Put up or shut up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just to watch you tell LIES that it has been debunked as you did back then?  and watch you  act like PC does when her hero REAGAN  is exposed and ignores the evidence on him same as you did?yeah right. I  DID put up back then,YOU ignored  it back then and LIED saying it was debunked,so YOU shut up motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don'r blow a gasket dufus. Just calmly find the post where you claim to have shown evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy and post it.
> Stop trying to change the subject.  This is about you claiming evidence to an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy.
Click to expand...


Stop trying to change the subject.  This is about you claiming evidence to an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## EGR one

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
Click to expand...


It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

there have been MANY threads on FDRS traiterous actions at pearl harbour in the conspiracy section of cold hard facts avaliable for you to look at which as we BOTH know,you will never take the time to dig up since as we BOTH know,you only see what you WANT to see. I should not have to hold you by the hand and do everything for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
Click to expand...


thank you on the part of FDR.word of advise,dont try and have a debate with campy on this,if you try and give him links or anything,he does this since he is biased on him.







he works for the DNC.He amazingly does what most americans wont and will accept how corrupt reagan was but that is ONLY cause he was a republican,anytime you take him to school on FDR'S corruption though or the democrats,he does that above.LOL


----------



## Camp

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
Click to expand...

Another no-nothing poorly educated brainwashed fool. Rhe Grear Depression did not start as a recession. It started with the stock marker crash of 1929, four years before FDR was inaugurated. Unemployment was 25% and banks were closing every day. There was no insurance for the depositors so they lost all their savings. A full blown depression was breaking America and many years old by the time FDR was elected into office.


----------



## MaryAnne11

CrusaderFrank said:


> FDR first 2 terms average unemployment was 20%, only abating after Hitler conquered Frank in 1940. Moreover FDR was a sock puppet for "Uncle Joe" Stalin, a ruthless mass murderer who starved 6 million of his own people to death.  Fuck FDR



Just like President Obama. Takes years for a good Democratic President to clean up the economic mess Republicans make!

Hang on to your hat and wallet. Experts are already predicting a down turn this year.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you on the part of FDR.word of advise,dont try and have a debate with campy on this,if you try and give him links or anything,he does this since he is biased on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he works for the DNC.He amazingly does what most americans wont and will accept how corrupt reagan was but that is ONLY cause he was a republican,anytime you take him to school on FDR'S corruption though or the democrats,he does that above.LOL
Click to expand...


Translation. Campy knows what he is talking about.


----------



## MarathonMike

FDR had no clue. The only thing that ended the Depression was WWII otherwise it would have lasted 20 years at least. I am also surprised that you Liberals would support a Racist like FDR who so blatantly revered the evil Robert E Lee. What gives?

Franklin D. Roosevelt: Remarks at the Unveiling of the Robert E. Lee Memorial Statue, Dallas, Texas.


----------



## WheelieAddict

FDR was held in great regard by the greatest generation. The ones who fought in WW2 and built a great middle class. Shame the dumb fuck boomers have destroyed that legacy with their greed.


----------



## MaryAnne11

MarathonMike said:


> FDR had no clue. The only thing that ended the Depression was WWII otherwise it would have lasted 20 years at least. I am also surprised that you Liberals would support a Racist like FDR who so blatantly revered the evil Robert E Lee. What gives?
> 
> Franklin D. Roosevelt: Remarks at the Unveiling of the Robert E. Lee Memorial Statue, Dallas, Texas.



Are you going to refuse your Social Security,too?

You do not understand how different the country was then. But you forget all the job Corps FDR created. WPA, CCC, putting able bodied men to work to rebuild and repair the Country.

Obama tried to do a modern version, the Republicans bitched and moaned all the way.


----------



## MaryAnne11

WheelieAddict said:


> FDR was held in great regard by the greatest generation. The ones who fought in WW2 and built a great middle class. Shame the dumb fuck boomers have destroyed that legacy with their greed.



That is why they voted for FDR 4 times.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> coiming from a troll who does THIS- all the time when challeneged to look at it is NO POSITION to be telling lies i have been debunked for decades,other way around shill. unlike you,i address evidence and dont run off from it.
> 
> these are the two things you always do when your hero bastard gets exposed for the criminal he was.
> 
> AGAIN stick to the subject of REAGAN,something you are NOT biased on and actually take the time to look at HIS corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not taken anyone to school on the topic.of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. You have nor even made a claim about alleged evidence to support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> *You have been challenged to provide your best piece of evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. *
> *Put up or shut up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just to watch you tell LIES that it has been debunked as you did back then?  and watch you  act like PC does when her hero REAGAN  is exposed and ignores the evidence on him same as you did?yeah right. I  DID put up back then,YOU ignored  it back then and LIED saying it was debunked,so YOU shut up motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don'r blow a gasket dufus. Just calmly find the post where you claim to have shown evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy and post it.
> Stop trying to change the subject.  This is about you claiming evidence to an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy.
Click to expand...



Better yet,why not ask those who lived then? There are still many around who Know what happened and actually listened to FDR give his ,” Day Of Infamy, “ Speech. They are not all dead, and they sure as hell know the twisted versions passed around by those ignorant enough to believe them.


----------



## Camp

MaryAnne11 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are evading showing evidence that FDR somehow orchestrated Pearl Harbor, What you are claiming happens to be the granddaddy of conspiracy theories. But go ahead and provide your best piece of evidence to prove your conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quit LYING ,i have taken you to school on that MANY times,you ran off and LIED and said it was not true when you could not counter the facts shiil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not taken anyone to school on the topic.of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. You have nor even made a claim about alleged evidence to support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> *You have been challenged to provide your best piece of evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy. *
> *Put up or shut up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just to watch you tell LIES that it has been debunked as you did back then?  and watch you  act like PC does when her hero REAGAN  is exposed and ignores the evidence on him same as you did?yeah right. I  DID put up back then,YOU ignored  it back then and LIED saying it was debunked,so YOU shut up motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don'r blow a gasket dufus. Just calmly find the post where you claim to have shown evidence of an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy and post it.
> Stop trying to change the subject.  This is about you claiming evidence to an FDR/Pearl Harbor conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet,why not ask those who lived then? There are still many around who Know what happened and actually listened to FDR give his ,” Day Of Infamy, “ Speech. They are not all dead, and they sure as hell know the twisted versions passed around by those ignorant enough to believe them.
Click to expand...

Regent, a member here who likes to post comments in FDR, Great Depression era, and WWII threads worked in a New Deal work relief project and when WWII began served as a rifle company soldier in the  Pacific under General MacArthur. He has probably posted in this thread.


----------



## MaryAnne11

I read one post from Wheelie Addict who seemed to know what he was talking about.

I have direct memories of that war, scared to death my Dad would not come home. He did, but his life was shortened by the Chemecals.

But thanks, I will look for those posts.


----------



## MaryAnne11

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
Click to expand...


Oh,for God’s sake! Do you actually believe the tripe you post?


----------



## MaryAnne11

Moonglow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
Click to expand...



Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! They attacked our Country and many more.

Ask Filipinos what they thought of the Japanese! They killed them like flies.

FDR put those of Japanese ancestry in camps because people in California were terrified of Japanese. they demanded he do that. Was it wrong? Well, Japan attacking us was the first wrong.

I know the woman who lobbied for a settlement for them after the war. She was married to an ex Paratrooper.


----------



## Camp

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
Click to expand...

Laisser-fair is the name of the economic system that caused the depression. If you do not know and understand the meaning of the term and are unwilling to learn what it means you will never understand the cause of the Great Depression and certainly should not lecture others about not understanding economics. 
By the way, Trump economics of deregulation looks very much like Laisser-fair economics.


----------



## TNHarley

Leftists love tyrants like FDR and Lincoln. I would imagine many of them would have supported stalin and shit too. It freaks me out how AMERICANS can support tyranny. Tyranny was the fucking reason we have this country.. Sad


----------



## gipper

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow the ONLY thing you got right there in all your rambling was the debt has always been this way since Reagan.Reagan indeed got the ball rolling for the destruction of America that each president since then INCLUDING your hero Obama has continued and expanded on. LOL. that is WHY the lamestream media and our corrupt school system worships Reagan as they do.
> Obviously you are a black lady,the blacks are always in denial mode on this all the time that he was no different than Bush.
> 
> If not for skin color,it would be hard to tell who was who from the two.
> 
> Yes,he is correct,only the dumb would seriously think  Obama as one of the best ever..you blacks are so biased and in denial.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> what deserted Island you been living on?
> 
> somehow a president who expands the war that Bush got started and ALSO murdering innocent women and children around the world signing executive order after executive order betraying americans and invading Syria WITHOUT approval from congress,if that is makes a president one of the finest in your warped mind,then  you are one  crazy wacked out nut.
> 
> oh and thats being irresponsible blaming the dems for Obama signing executive order after executive order taking expanding Bushs policys taking away our rights and invading Syria who had done nothing to us.
> 
> You need to take two hours out of your time and stop listening to the MSM lies you have heard on the lamestream news about our dictater here.this video documents and proves he and i have been telling you,that he not only contiuned Bushs policys,he expanded on them. It is a great video cause it is not only on just about Obama,it also explains the truth in there how Kennedy was the last REAL president we had who served the people instead of the bankers and corporations. It should not be called The Obama Deception because it goes into much more detail how corrupt our government is and doesnt just talk about Just Obama.
> 
> excellent great video.  Best two hours of your time you could do a favor for yourself on if you were ever going to watch a video. yes he is correct,you have proven on this thread you are indeed dumb about your knowledge of traiter Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah and whats even MORE  sad  is that people today STILL worship that evil dictater traiter FDR.beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do not accept your Social Security when you get old enough. And what ever you do make sure you do not accept Medicare! That evil,old President from Texas, LBJ, gave you that
Click to expand...

If only those programs you mention were the only things FDR did...then he would be considered a good POTUS.  It was all the other stuff he did, which makes him one of the worst POTUS' EVER!


----------



## TNHarley

The end is always justified by the means to simple minds that refuse to THINK


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made America what it is today
> 
> The greatest nation on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest nation on earth managed to survive the scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR made us a modern democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense.
Click to expand...

Wrong


----------



## gipper

TNHarley said:


> Leftists love tyrants like FDR and Lincoln. I would imagine many of them would have supported stalin and shit too. It freaks me out how AMERICANS can support tyranny. Tyranny was the fucking reason we have this country.. Sad


Sadly, it is not just leftists who revere the murderous scumbags FDR and Dishonest Abe.


----------



## TNHarley

gipper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists love tyrants like FDR and Lincoln. I would imagine many of them would have supported stalin and shit too. It freaks me out how AMERICANS can support tyranny. Tyranny was the fucking reason we have this country.. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it is not just leftists who revere the murderous scumbags FDR and Dishonest Abe.
Click to expand...

Its too damn many...


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made America what it is today
> 
> The greatest nation on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest nation on earth managed to survive the scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR made us a modern democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made America what it is today
> 
> The greatest nation on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest nation on earth managed to survive the scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR made us a modern democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...

Right


----------



## Unkotare

MaryAnne11 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
Click to expand...




Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
Click to expand...


They committed no crimes because they were locked up first


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the shills wrongwinger and campy can only do this in defeat-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you on the part of FDR.word of advise,dont try and have a debate with campy on this,if you try and give him links or anything,he does this since he is biased on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he works for the DNC.He amazingly does what most americans wont and will accept how corrupt reagan was but that is ONLY cause he was a republican,anytime you take him to school on FDR'S corruption though or the democrats,he does that above.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation. Campy knows what he is talking about.
Click to expand...



this coming from a troll who wont look at the evidence that Obama contiuned the policys of warmonger bushwacker.you enjoy embarrassing yourself as much as HE does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> I read one post from Wheelie Addict who seemed to know what he was talking about.
> 
> I have direct memories of that war, scared to death my Dad would not come home. He did, but his life was shortened by the Chemecals.
> 
> But thanks, I will look for those posts.



Like campy and yourself,his posts have always been debunked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was held in great regard by the greatest generation. The ones who fought in WW2 and built a great middle class. Shame the dumb fuck boomers have destroyed that legacy with their greed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they voted for FDR 4 times.
Click to expand...


hey sheep,,elections are RIGGED.we dont put these people in office,whoever they want in gets in.sorry the truth hurts you same as it does campy and wheelie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had no clue. The only thing that ended the Depression was WWII otherwise it would have lasted 20 years at least. I am also surprised that you Liberals would support a Racist like FDR who so blatantly revered the evil Robert E Lee. What gives?
> 
> Franklin D. Roosevelt: Remarks at the Unveiling of the Robert E. Lee Memorial Statue, Dallas, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to refuse your Social Security,too?
> 
> You do not understand how different the country was then. But you forget all the job Corps FDR created. WPA, CCC, putting able bodied men to work to rebuild and repair the Country.
> 
> Obama tried to do a modern version, the Republicans bitched and moaned all the way.
Click to expand...


bitched and moaned.Oh really? is that WHY Obama and his pal Bush flew with the clintons on a jet across the country together. coddling together?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh,for God’s sake! Do you actually believe the tripe you post?
Click to expand...

Oh the irony.

you darling along with camp and wheelie,need to look in the mirror when making that statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black lady? Bless your heart! What a nice compliment! But I think a couple of friends would dispute your thinks.
> 
> I am your worst enemy. An Old White Democrat that has watched your party deteriorate for 40 years now. You have really out done yourself this time by electing the scum of the earth!
> 
> Color matters nothing to me. President Obama was great with class all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep ending up with egg on your face black lady embarrassing yourself further and further with every post.
> 
> you contradict yourself that color does not matter with me because there you go again telling bullshit that obomination was great with class.yeah its only you blacks that are biased about his corruption and refuse to see how he is no different than Bush. you cant stand toe to toe with me and gipper,we have OWNED your ass that he was as horrible ad  a traiter as bush was. you are so much in denial you only read PARTS of posts cause you ignored my facts how he was no different than bush.
> 
> And when i tried to lead you the horse to the water,that video,you did this- as do all Obozo worshippers always do.
> 
> the scum of the earth would be all the presidents from Reagan all the way up to Obama,Trump looks like an angel compared to all of them INCLUDING your hero murderer Obomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very disheartening that so many Americans think Obama good.  Clearly and objectively he was AWFUL.  He was very much like W who most on the left and right, KNOW was awful.
> 
> I guess it goes to show that the liberal MSM still can control the minds of some Americans.  Sad.  Very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah and whats even MORE  sad  is that people today STILL worship that evil dictater traiter FDR.beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do not accept your Social Security when you get old enough. And what ever you do make sure you do not accept Medicare! That evil,old President from Texas, LBJ, gave you that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only those programs you mention were the only things FDR did...then he would be considered a good POTUS.  It was all the other stuff he did, which makes him one of the worst POTUS' EVER!
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TNHarley said:


> The end is always justified by the means to simple minds that refuse to THINK



yeah they are indeed biased on FDR and brainwashed so badly that they only see what they WANT to see about him.sad indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists love tyrants like FDR and Lincoln. I would imagine many of them would have supported stalin and shit too. It freaks me out how AMERICANS can support tyranny. Tyranny was the fucking reason we have this country.. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it is not just leftists who revere the murderous scumbags FDR and Dishonest Abe.
Click to expand...



sadly there are a lot of brainwashed sheep out there who as i said before,are in so much denial mode on him they only see what they WANT to see.You have done an excellent and outstanding job in the past and taking them to school on his corruption that IF they were open minded and NOT biased.I  would take the time to refer to them to the many links and posts where you schooled them but they are so biased and cowardly hide behind the computer evading facts all the time its a waste of time.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists love tyrants like FDR and Lincoln. I would imagine many of them would have supported stalin and shit too. It freaks me out how AMERICANS can support tyranny. Tyranny was the fucking reason we have this country.. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it is not just leftists who revere the murderous scumbags FDR and Dishonest Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sadly there are a lot of brainwashed sheep out there who as i said before,are in so much denial mode on him they only see what they WANT to see.You have done an excellent and outstanding job in the past and taking them to school on his corruption that IF they were open minded and biased i would refer to them to the many links and posts where you schooled them but they are so biased and cowardly hide behind the computer evading facts all the time its a waste of time.
Click to expand...

Oswald acted alone


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you on the part of FDR.word of advise,dont try and have a debate with campy on this,if you try and give him links or anything,he does this since he is biased on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he works for the DNC.He amazingly does what most americans wont and will accept how corrupt reagan was but that is ONLY cause he was a republican,anytime you take him to school on FDR'S corruption though or the democrats,he does that above.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation. Campy knows what he is talking about.
Click to expand...


Hate to make you cry here in defeat but shill campy is ONLY objective and NOT biased when it comes to the corruption of Reagan

too bad he is too much of an idiot to understand what i have repeated over a thousand times which is stick to the subject of REAGAN and HIS corruption,something he actually DOES no what he is talking about ONLY because he hates republicans obviously which is WHY he does that above closing his eyes and covering his ears  when it comes to his hero,americas traiter FDR.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
Click to expand...



When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
Click to expand...

In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor. 
Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EGR one said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was terrible.
> Whats even worse about that is, he had the SC on his side!
> Dont forget he expanded the welfare state
> Remember him wanting to set prices for goods? Remember wanting to expand the SC so he wouldnt have enough competition for his bullshit?
> Fucking TYRANT
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
Click to expand...


Thank you sir.Too bad the FDR sheep worshippers are so brainwashed,biased and in denial mode on this they cant handle this little pesky fact of yours you stated so well. anytime you give them the evidence,this is what they do-


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
Click to expand...

Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..


----------



## Moonglow

LA RAM FAN said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did battle with the Supreme Court.
> With the NRA FDR would not set prices, but those in the business would try to make sure those in the business would make some sort of profit.
> FDR did expand the welfare state because Americans were hungry. Welfare has always been part of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.Too bad the FDR sheep worshippers are so brainwashed,biased and in denial mode on this they cant handle this little pesky fact of yours you stated so well. anytime you give them the evidence,this is what they do-
Click to expand...

^^^Redundant spammer..


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
Click to expand...

Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
Click to expand...




Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
Click to expand...






Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
Click to expand...

Doesn’t seem anyone knew
FDRs staff, Congress, SCOTUS all agreed with internment

Japanese were a threat, internment was viewed as the only solution 

Not many Americans disagreed


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
Click to expand...

Good ole Ralph
One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
Most Americans cheered the idea


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
Click to expand...




The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
Click to expand...


You mean most people like YOU. Playing the shameless apologist does not let the scumbag fdr off the hook.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end is always justified by the means to simple minds that refuse to THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are indeed biased on FDR and brainwashed so badly that they only see what they WANT to see about him.sad indeed.
Click to expand...


How old are you? Were you alive in 1941? If not,shut up and listen to those who were.


----------



## MaryAnne11

TNHarley said:


> Leftists love tyrants like FDR and Lincoln. I would imagine many of them would have supported stalin and shit too. It freaks me out how AMERICANS can support tyranny. Tyranny was the fucking reason we have this country.. Sad



You remember FDR? Do you have any conception of what FDR accomplished?

Yes, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was honored. A very wealthy man, he spent the last years of his life trying to heal the Country and fix the problems Hoover and his gang inflicted on the country..

We are still enjoying the Security he gave the elderly so they did not have to go to the Poor House when their working days were over.

It is the ignorance of those who are still arrogant today while their safe, middle class life has been systematically been destroyed by Republicans while fools cheer them on.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Americans had no patience or sympathy for the Japanese. They absolutely had no sympathy. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr did not throw "the Japanese" into his concentration camps, he threw innocent AMERICANS and legal residents who had committed no atrocities or crimes at all into his concentration camps. Your appeal to emotion fails because  your aim is off. You fail at logic yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was done in WWI also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we not? Do you have any idea how many atrocities the Japanese committed during WW 2? We were at war with them! .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many atrocities the AMERICANS fdr threw into his concentration camps committed? Zero. We were NOT at war with them, racist.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
Click to expand...



You really believe everything you hear don’t you?

No wonder a con man sits in the WhiteHouse.!

But I will say no more. There is no answer for complete ignorance.


----------



## sparky

FWIW,  the Japanese_ and_ Germans _and_ Italians were interned, Canada followed suit. 

During WW2, an exchange process was instituted for American citizens caught behind axis control , or POW's

*



			Repatriation Process
		
Click to expand...

*


> Between 1939 and 1945, the U.S. and its Allies suffered hundreds of thousands of casualties to the advancing Japanese and German armies across the globe. In addition to combat soldiers taken prisoner, U.S. and Allied civilians were cut-off overseas as country after country fell to the Axis. In an effort to safely return them, the U.S. began to negotiate with Japan and Germany in March 1942 to establish an official "Exchange Process (or Program)." During the "Exchange Process," Spain served as the Protectorate Nation for Japan, and Switzerland served as Protectorate Nation for Germany. This "Exchange Process" began with governmental diplomats, including consulate and embassy staffs and their families in the Americas, but increased to include both civilians and severely wounded prisoners of war. The "Exchange Process" continued through 1942 and into 1943. The chartered Swedish ship, the SS_ Gripsholm_ was one of several ships that sailed from the U.S. with internees from INS camps across the U.S.



I.E.~_ our boys_, who were being treated like>>>







made our intern camps look like disneyland

~S~


----------



## sparky

My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....

For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.  

~S~


----------



## MaryAnne11

sparky said:


> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~



My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
 My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.

I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.

I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They committed no crimes because they were locked up first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
Click to expand...

He may have received some conflicting opinions
The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
Very few Americans disagreed


----------



## rightwinger

MaryAnne11 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
Click to expand...

People need to understand a 1942 mindset. 
There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor


----------



## CrusaderFrank

FDR was Americas Stalin


----------



## MaryAnne11

CrusaderFrank said:


> FDR was Americas Stalin



Your ignorance of History is appalling.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean most people like YOU. Playing the shameless apologist does not let the scumbag fdr off the hook.
Click to expand...


1942 America was a racist society
Each nationality and race was assumed to have certain attributes 

The Japs were not trusted and were treated accordingly


----------



## Moonglow

MaryAnne11 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was Americas Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of History is appalling.
Click to expand...

It's part of a group that tries to demonize FDR...


----------



## MaryAnne11

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were hated because they
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean most people like YOU. Playing the shameless apologist does not let the scumbag fdr off the hook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1942 America was a racist society
> Each nationality and race was assumed to have certain attributes
> 
> The Japs were not trusted and were treated accordingly
Click to expand...




Moonglow said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was Americas Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of History is appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's part of a group that tries to demonize FDR...
Click to expand...



Yes, I know. That is why I am posting to show how sheep are led.

Not one has answered my question about taking advantage of those programs.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?  

Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.  

You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
Click to expand...

In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
Click to expand...

Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
Click to expand...

That’s odd

It is SCOTUS that is empowered to enforce the Constitution. Yet, in 1942, they had no problem interning Japanese


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.
Click to expand...

Hitler and Tojo had something to do with it


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
Click to expand...

In WWI they would lock you up for speaking out against the war


----------



## Unkotare

MaryAnne11 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe everything you hear don’t you?
> 
> No wonder a con man sits in the WhiteHouse.!
> 
> But I will say no more. There is no answer for complete ignorance.
Click to expand...


Speaking of ignorance...

Read the Ringle report and lay off the worship of false idols.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In WWI they would lock you up for speaking out against the war
Click to expand...




The democrats would, you mean.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you surrender yourself for preemptive law enforcement?
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
Click to expand...





The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.


----------



## rightwinger

As a liberal, I am proud to have FDR as one of our greatest presidents


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People need to understand a 1942 mindset.
> There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...







The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> As a liberal, I am proud to have FDR as one of our greatest presidents




As a democrat, he fits your party’s history of racism, dishonor, and oppression.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
Click to expand...


He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society. 
There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
The consensus was better safe than sorry


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.
Click to expand...

Yeah you go with that...


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a liberal, I am proud to have FDR as one of our greatest presidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a democrat, he fits your party’s history of racism, dishonor, and oppression.
Click to expand...

THE finest Democrat ever 
Arguably the finest president and always a top three president


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you go with that...
Click to expand...

So...if a POTUS has unlimited power during war, what do you think will transpire?


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In WWI they would lock you up for speaking out against the war
Click to expand...

Do you find that acceptable?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People need to understand a 1942 mindset.
> There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.
Click to expand...


In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second. 
Same 1942 that enforced Jim Crow


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you go with that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...if a POTUS has unlimited power during war, what do you think will transpire?
Click to expand...

Victory


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you go with that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...if a POTUS has unlimited power during war, what do you think will transpire?
Click to expand...

Many things. But FDR didn't make Hitler or Hirohito do what they did or Mussolini who let FDR make him do stuff when he was gov. of NY....


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The scumbag fdr knew the Americans he threw into his concentration camps were NOT a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
Click to expand...







It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a liberal, I am proud to have FDR as one of our greatest presidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a democrat, he fits your party’s history of racism, dishonor, and oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE finest Democrat ever...
Click to expand...



That says it all.


----------



## Camp

FDR is hated by the far right because he proved beyond question or debate that programs with levels and degrees of socialist foundations have functional places in a capitalist economic system. No civilized country on earth or in history has not used programs or policies that mimic a socialist program or policy. America has such programs and policies since it's inception and colonial days.

Some of America's most favored programs today came out of FDR's New Deal and are socialist in nature. Some things are so big and so important that only the government can operate them. Some things rely on publicly owned resources. A river used to build a dam and generate electricity or provide a food source, irrigation or a mode of transportation.  You can employ private industry to fulfill some of the mechanics but in the big picture and final outcome, it is the government that controls the production that comes from the river. Government control of production is the definition of socialism.  Government controls how many dams can be built and their sizes, how many fish can be caught when where,  how much water can be deterred and diverted for irrigation, or what kind of ships and the number of ship or boats can be used for transportation of goods and services on the river. Socialism.
FDR used rivers to create jobs and bring industry and jobs to oppressed regions of America.

 People in many of those areas were not even counted on unemployed rolls and lists. They never had jobs or employment, not until FDR.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People need to understand a 1942 mindset.
> There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
Click to expand...



Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In times of war and national emergency yes rights can be curtailed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In WWI they would lock you up for speaking out against the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find that acceptable?
Click to expand...




The democrats find it laudable.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
Click to expand...

1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten 

Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People need to understand a 1942 mindset.
> There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
Click to expand...

An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. ...
Click to expand...


You want to believe that because democrats still don’t today.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> People need to understand a 1942 mindset.
> There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic
Click to expand...



When you democrats realize you cannot defend your idol, you always fall back on disingenuous excuses and logical fallacy.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to understand a 1942 mindset.
> There were good guys and there were bad guys. In 1942, there were no bigger bad guys than the Japs who bombed Pearl Harbor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you democrats realize you cannot defend your idol, you always fall back on disingenuous excuses and logical fallacy.
Click to expand...


Most Japanese Americans today support the Democrats. Is that the way THEY think?


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
Click to expand...


They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.

Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.

I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.

In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.


----------



## rightwinger

If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have

Nothing short of total socialism 

Yet, it is the reason we won the war


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.
> 
> Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.
> 
> I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
Click to expand...

You are kind of getting it outside your hate rhetoric 
Jefferson was a product of his times. He supported and participated in slavery. Yet, he produced one of the keystone documents of democracy

Lincoln opposed slavery, but understood the political limitations of his time. He did what was necessary to save the Union

FDR was an icon of his time. The right man for the right time


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AMERICANS that the scumbag fdr threw into his concentration camps did NOT bomb Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you democrats realize you cannot defend your idol, you always fall back on disingenuous excuses and logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Japanese Americans today support the Democrats. Is that the way THEY think?
Click to expand...



A fully indoctrinated democrat can’t even recognize a logical fallacy. See above.


----------



## sparky

MaryAnne11 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
Click to expand...


A big 10-4 MaryAnne

methinks you won't find many _apologists_ among WW2 vets, if one can still find some to talk to.  

my understanding is , we really were not anywhere near the military we are now , in fact way down on the 'superpower' list.

The Axis were not only a formidable foe, from the stories i heard they were also bat sh*t crazy loyalists

The '_greatest generation'_ had a lotta buckin' up to face and defeat them , they did what they had to do & paid dearly for it

I'm not about to put 'em down in any way shape or form 

~S~


----------



## sparky

rightwinger said:


> FDR was an icon of his time. The right man for the right time



Yes he was RWinger,  he was also known as a 'traitor to his class'  with the legislation of Glass Steagall   , which effectively took a LOT of power away from the banksters

The old timers said FDR '_stopped the banks from taking our homes_' due to it

FF to Clinton's rescinding of it, and the subsequent housing bubble bursting in '08

We sure coulda used an 'FDR then.....

~S~


----------



## MaryAnne11

My Dad was 35 when they started taking men with one child up to 37!

That is how badly they needed man power.

One of my friends was there at the Train Station to see our Dad’s leave for Camp Maxey, Texas for training.

My Dad came home, hers did not. I always had a guilty feeling when I would see her. Not reasonable, but that is fact.


----------



## MaryAnne11

sparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was an icon of his time. The right man for the right time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was RWinger,  he was also known as a 'traitor to his class'  with the legislation of Glass Steagall   , which effectively took a LOT of power away from the banksters
> 
> The old timers said FDR '_stopped the banks from taking our homes_' due to it
> 
> FF to Clinton's rescinding of it, and the subsequent housing bubble bursting in '08
> 
> We sure coulda used an 'FDR then.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



Yes,and Phil Gramm and his nasty gang killed that protection,the same way they are gutting the Consumer Protection Agency now.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you democrats realize you cannot defend your idol, you always fall back on disingenuous excuses and logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Japanese Americans today support the Democrats. Is that the way THEY think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fully indoctrinated democrat can’t even recognize a logical fallacy. See above.
Click to expand...




Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.
> 
> Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.
> 
> I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
Click to expand...


You seem to be getting your war stories all mixed up.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## rightwinger

sparky said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad served in Pattons army, uncles also. Both my GF's immigrated to America in time to step off the boat ,be fitted for a uniform, and serve in the trenches of WW1, the first english they learned was '_incoming_'....
> 
> For the life of me i don't see why DJT isn't doing the _very same thing_ for all these islamic men fit for duty.
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad served in Germany. The man who later became my Husband, Father of my Son’s was an 18 year old, wounded on Omaha Beach, went on all the way through Europe, helped liberate the Concentration Camps.
> My Uncles, all my further BIL’s served.
> 
> I am so sick of the Johnny come lately who have no idea what they went through. The ignorance is amazing. The last war we ever won.
> 
> I remember FDR well. I barely remember his, “ Day Of Infamy,” Speech, but know I was terrified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A big 10-4 MaryAnne
> 
> methinks you won't find many _apologists_ among WW2 vets, if one can still find some to talk to.
> 
> my understanding is , we really were not anywhere near the military we are now , in fact way down on the 'superpower' list.
> 
> The Axis were not only a formidable foe, from the stories i heard they were also bat sh*t crazy loyalists
> 
> The '_greatest generation'_ had a lotta buckin' up to face and defeat them , they did what they had to do & paid dearly for it
> 
> I'm not about to put 'em down in any way shape or form
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

I think we were somewhere around 17th in the world in 1939. We still had surplus WWI equipment and were way behind in aircraft, tanks and artillery 
By the end of WWII we were the only real superpower and the only nation with nukes


----------



## rightwinger

sparky said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was an icon of his time. The right man for the right time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was RWinger,  he was also known as a 'traitor to his class'  with the legislation of Glass Steagall   , which effectively took a LOT of power away from the banksters
> 
> The old timers said FDR '_stopped the banks from taking our homes_' due to it
> 
> FF to Clinton's rescinding of it, and the subsequent housing bubble bursting in '08
> 
> We sure coulda used an 'FDR then.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

FDR is criticized because they say it took to long to recover from the depression. That his policies extended the depression

But FDR understood that the depression was about people not the banks. As FDR said........people don’t eat on the long term. 

He had to do things to ease the suffering of the people, if the wealthy and banks had it tougher, he didn’t care


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942 they were Japs first and Americans second.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you democrats realize you cannot defend your idol, you always fall back on disingenuous excuses and logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Japanese Americans today support the Democrats. Is that the way THEY think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fully indoctrinated democrat can’t even recognize a logical fallacy. See above.
Click to expand...

You act like the Japanese immigrants were treated worse than any other immigrants in America. Your rant seems to be that the Japanese for a handful of years suffered worse than any other group of immigrants or ethnic group in all of our history. Japanese were mistreated for a short time while a war against Japan engulfed America and as tens of thousands of Americans were being killed and maimed by the Japanese and America feared more attacks and terrorism from the Japanese. All they needed was a handful of traitors or agents to wreak havoc on the west coast. People in charge of trying to keep America protected did not want to take chances and gamble. 

Your rants and whining now do more to educate Americans about Japanese atrocities and barbarism than anything else. Many Americans do not know how animalistic and barbaric the Japanese race became during WWII. Thanks to you they are being educated. 
Remember, while Japanese Americans were being detained in America, Americans in Japanese custody were being used, tortured and murdered for biological warfare experiments designed for use on the west coast of America.


----------



## MaryAnne11

rightwinger said:


> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war




To be fair to the young, Right winger, they do not have the slightest understanding of just how desperate the situation was back then.

Most younger people do not.

FDR was Human. He made mistakes, but his accomplishments far out weigh his mistakes.

They have no conception of a world with only radio’s, telephones with Operators.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the same way democrats like YOU still think.
> 
> 
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Americans of Japanese ancestry vote Democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you democrats realize you cannot defend your idol, you always fall back on disingenuous excuses and logical fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Japanese Americans today support the Democrats. Is that the way THEY think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fully indoctrinated democrat can’t even recognize a logical fallacy. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You act like the Japanese immigrants were treated worse than any other immigrants in America. Your rant seems to be that the Japanese for a handful of years suffered worse than any other group of immigrants or ethnic group in all of our history. Japanese were mistreated for a short time while a war against Japan engulfed America and as tens of thousands of Americans were being killed and maimed by the Japanese and America feared more attacks and terrorism from the Japanese. All they needed was a handful of traitors or agents to wreak havoc on the west coast. People in charge of trying to keep America protected did not want to take chances and gamble.
> 
> Your rants and whining now do more to educate Americans about Japanese atrocities and barbarism than anything else. Many Americans do not know how animalistic and barbaric the Japanese race became during WWII. Thanks to you they are being educated.
> Remember, while Japanese Americans were being detained in America, Americans in Japanese custody were being used, tortured and murdered for biological warfare experiments designed for use on the west coast of America.
Click to expand...




Giant steaming pile of logical fallacy ^^^^^^^


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war



Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.

Without socialism world wars would be impossible.

Thanks socialism

The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.

Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did more than that
> 
> He is the only President to invoke Socialism on a broad scale. He took over the manufacturing and food supplies of the United States and told them what they could make
> There were only about 100 cars made during the war
> 
> FDRs Socialism created the Arsenal of Democracy. The biggest military buildup in history. He turned us from a second rate military and manufacturing country to the worlds biggest Superpower
> 
> Great President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so that's why unemployment averaged 20% over FDR's first two terms and didn't abate until Hitler invaded France and US was all but certain to be on a war economy footing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had this thing called a "Depression" ...it was in all the papers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It started out as a recession.  Democrats, with FDR in the lead, turned it into a depression.  Obama used the same tactics, and damn near got the same results.  Democrats didn't understand economics then, and they don't today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sir.Too bad the FDR sheep worshippers are so brainwashed,biased and in denial mode on this they cant handle this little pesky fact of yours you stated so well. anytime you give them the evidence,this is what they do-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^Redundant spammer..
Click to expand...


i know the truth hurts your feelings which you always run off from.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.
> 
> Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.
> 
> I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
Click to expand...


Votto,you are one of the few extreme rare posters that have come on here that have taken the time to look at the documented evidence over the years that the FDR worshippers dont have a single interest in looking and learning about,they are in denial mode that their corrupt school system has brainwashed them their whole lives on this issue and too closed minded to look at the evidence.

excellent stuff there,well done.you took them all to school.I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Votto

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.
> 
> Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.
> 
> I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Votto,you are one of the few extreme rare posters that have come on here that have taken the time to look at the documented evidence over the years that the FDR worshippers dont have a single interest in looking and learning about,they are in denial mode that their corrupt school system has brainwashed them their whole lives on this issue and too closed minded to look at the evidence.
> 
> excellent stuff there,well done.you took them all to school.I could not have said it better myself.
Click to expand...


What I found interesting is when you visit Washington DC, all the monuments, except for maybe Jefferson, are dedicated to warmongers.

At least Washington turned down the opportunity to be king, and he voluntarily stepped down after 2 terms thus setting the precedent.......until FDR broke it by wanting to be a king.  Congress then had to limit the terms by legislation to try and reduce the corruption seen under FDR.

As a result, I still like Washington but detest FDR.  Washington just wanted to be free as where FDR just wanted to be a god.

I even remember visiting the FDR monument in DC.  I walked up and there was this terrible smell.  I looked up and it was a bunch of bathrooms.  I thought to myself, how fitting.


----------



## rightwinger

MaryAnne11 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to the young, Right winger, they do not have the slightest understanding of just how desperate the situation was back then.
> 
> Most younger people do not.
> 
> FDR was Human. He made mistakes, but his accomplishments far out weigh his mistakes.
> 
> They have no conception of a world with only radio’s, telephones with Operators.
Click to expand...


I was born in the 50s but have read quite a bit about the war years. It was a different country with different values. Some values were better, some worse......but patriotism consumed the country. People would do anything FDR Said was needed......and we had it significantly easier than any other beligerant nation

FDR and Churchill were the two greatest leaders of the twentieth century. Without them, the postwar world would be significantly worse


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1942, the Japanese were a threat to the country and were considered to be loyal to their emperor.
> Containment was considered the only way to prevent Japanese espionage on the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
Click to expand...


you are making wayyyyyy too much sense for their warped minds to comprehend.careful too much logic,common sense and facts like this Gipper will overload their brains so much and fry them,they will be zombies incapable of talking if you keep posting so many of the documented criminal activities of FDR.

ever notice how the FDR worshiippers are as much brainwashed zombies as the reagannut worshippers are? sure would love to see them all in a room together and duke it out.Neither can understand as we do that both parties are corrupt and both controlled by the bankers and servants to them as both FDR and Eisenhower were.. Trump being the exception him being a RINO nothing like the round table group plotting against americans that Romney,Mccain,and Bush are all part of thank god.

Yeah a war entirely set up by FDR.

a fact they cant come to grips with as demonstrated on this entire thread.


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to the young, Right winger, they do not have the slightest understanding of just how desperate the situation was back then.
> 
> Most younger people do not.
> 
> FDR was Human. He made mistakes, but his accomplishments far out weigh his mistakes.
> 
> They have no conception of a world with only radio’s, telephones with Operators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 50s but have read quite a bit about the war years. It was a different country with different values. Some values were better, some worse......but patriotism consumed the country. People would do anything FDR Said was needed......and we had it significantly easier than any other beligerant nation
> 
> FDR and Churchill were the two greatest leaders of the twentieth century. Without them, the postwar world would be significantly worse
Click to expand...


Churchill, like Washington, was fighting for freedom and for their very lives.

FDR though, was not.


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
Click to expand...

Imagine that....the right man for the right time

Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder

FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the world


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had FDR not done it, California was already going to and the possibility of mass killings of American/Japanese civilians would have happened..
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are making wayyyyyy too much sense for their warped minds to comprehend.careful too much logic,common sense and facts like this Gipper will overload their brains so much and fry them,they will be zombies incapable of talking if you keep posting so many of the documented criminal activities of FDR.
> 
> ever notice how the FDR worshiippers are as much brainwashed zombies as the reagannut worshippers are? sure would love to see them all in a room together and duke it out.Neither can understand as we do that both parties are corrupt and both controlled by the bankers. Trump being the exception him being a RINO nothing like the round table group against americans that Romney,Mccain,and Bush are thank god.
Click to expand...

Yes...partisanship makes many on the left and right dumb non-thinking statist drones.  

We have a government that in short is a criminal enterprise, and it matters not what party is in the majority.  Both parties in my view, are criminal gangs much like Mafia families.  We need to come together and get rid of both parties and the criminality so rampant in our federal government.


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the world
Click to expand...


Like I said, to fight like a Socialist you must become one.  It is a conundrum.  How do you fight such evil without trying to become like it?

If only Socialism could be suspended for just war time and then return the power back to the people instead of the warmongers.

Then again, the US seems to be in a continuous state of war ever since FDR, so........


----------



## Camp

Votto said:


> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.


Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
Click to expand...

This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?


----------



## Votto

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor

Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.


He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.

The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.

"The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
Click to expand...

No, it has not. You keep saying it does not make it true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.
> 
> Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.
> 
> I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Votto,you are one of the few extreme rare posters that have come on here that have taken the time to look at the documented evidence over the years that the FDR worshippers dont have a single interest in looking and learning about,they are in denial mode that their corrupt school system has brainwashed them their whole lives on this issue and too closed minded to look at the evidence.
> 
> excellent stuff there,well done.you took them all to school.I could not have said it better myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I found interesting is when you visit Washington DC, all the monuments, except for maybe Jefferson, are dedicated to warmongers.
> 
> At least Washington turned down the opportunity to be king, and he voluntarily stepped down after 2 terms thus setting the precedent.......until FDR broke it by wanting to be a king.  Congress then had to limit the terms by legislation to try and reduce the corruption seen under FDR.
> 
> As a result, I still like Washington but detest FDR.  Washington just wanted to be free as where FDR just wanted to be a god.
> 
> I even remember visiting the FDR monument in DC.  I walked up and there was this terrible smell.  I looked up and it was a bunch of bathrooms.  I thought to myself, how fitting.
Click to expand...


as always,you got the FDR apologists crying in defeat.

thats not the least bit surprising to hear that in washington all the monuments are dedicated to warmongers like FDR considering washington has nothing but criminals there that run the country. Let me Guess? Reagan is listed there as well as one of them they idolize? No surprise in the least since as you well know,they want to carve his face into mount rushmore. why not? might as well,after all,his fellow war mongers Ike and FDR got to have their own coins right? I say lets do it.


----------



## Votto

They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.

I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.

No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief


----------



## Votto

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1942, not 1742. People knew right from wrong. Too bad you don’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 1942 America did not know right from wrong. Blacks were officially segregated.  Jews were banned from country clubs. Women had secondary status. Gays were openly beaten
> 
> Why are you shocked Japs were treated the way they were?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not know right from wrong?  As early as Thomas Jefferson, they knew slavery was wrong.  Jefferson even wanted to free the slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was pressure not to in order for the Southern Colonies to sign on to the Constitution.  For you see, they abandoned their conscience in favor of a larger more centralized government.
> 
> Then Lincoln and company offered the Southern states a Constitutional amendment that would have made slavery a Constitutional right with the Corwin amendment, if only they would return to the Union.  Since they refused, he sent the troops in where over a million Americans lost their lives.  Why?  Because men years prior did not have enough back bone and moral fiber to do the right thing, cuz they craved the power so much.
> 
> I will agree that FDR did not know right from wrong.  The man was an ardent racist, a war monger, and he despised the Constitution as seen with his court packing scheme.
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Votto,you are one of the few extreme rare posters that have come on here that have taken the time to look at the documented evidence over the years that the FDR worshippers dont have a single interest in looking and learning about,they are in denial mode that their corrupt school system has brainwashed them their whole lives on this issue and too closed minded to look at the evidence.
> 
> excellent stuff there,well done.you took them all to school.I could not have said it better myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I found interesting is when you visit Washington DC, all the monuments, except for maybe Jefferson, are dedicated to warmongers.
> 
> At least Washington turned down the opportunity to be king, and he voluntarily stepped down after 2 terms thus setting the precedent.......until FDR broke it by wanting to be a king.  Congress then had to limit the terms by legislation to try and reduce the corruption seen under FDR.
> 
> As a result, I still like Washington but detest FDR.  Washington just wanted to be free as where FDR just wanted to be a god.
> 
> I even remember visiting the FDR monument in DC.  I walked up and there was this terrible smell.  I looked up and it was a bunch of bathrooms.  I thought to myself, how fitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always,you got the FDR apologists crying in defeat.
> 
> thats not the least bit surprising to hear that in washington all the monuments are dedicated to warmongers like FDR considering washington has nothing but criminals there that run the country. Let me Guess? Reagan is listed there as well as one of them they idolize? No surprise in the least since as you well know,they want to carve his face into mount rushmore. why not? might as well,after all,his fellow war mongers Ike and FDR got to have their own coins right? I say lets do it.
Click to expand...


Nope, no monuments to Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to recreate the hysteria of 1942 with a 2018 mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Carr did not live in 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good ole Ralph
> One of the ONLY Americans to disagree
> Most Americans cheered the idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter if the Japanese Americans were a threat or not.  That is not the deciding question.  The real question is, is the Constitution the law of the land or not?
> 
> Clearly FDR and many other tyrannical presidents our nation has had to endure, do not believe the Constitution constrains their power to do whatever they want.
> 
> You obviously prefer tyranny of the executive (aka criminal scumbag), rather than a constitutional republic that limits the power of the central government.  FDR should have been impeached and removed for this action and so many others the crook undertook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are making wayyyyyy too much sense for their warped minds to comprehend.careful too much logic,common sense and facts like this Gipper will overload their brains so much and fry them,they will be zombies incapable of talking if you keep posting so many of the documented criminal activities of FDR.
> 
> ever notice how the FDR worshiippers are as much brainwashed zombies as the reagannut worshippers are? sure would love to see them all in a room together and duke it out.Neither can understand as we do that both parties are corrupt and both controlled by the bankers. Trump being the exception him being a RINO nothing like the round table group against americans that Romney,Mccain,and Bush are thank god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...partisanship makes many on the left and right dumb non-thinking statist drones.
> 
> We have a government that in short is a criminal enterprise, and it matters not what party is in the majority.  Both parties in my view, are criminal gangs much like Mafia families.  We need to come together and get rid of both parties and the criminality so rampant in our federal government.
Click to expand...


you said this so well in words better than myself could ever have, that I cant add anything to this.

you have seen this before as well same as me on threads of reagan,how the reagannut zombies are every bit as closed minded and biased on him same as they all have demonstrated here on this thread on FDR.


----------



## Camp

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...

Nave was an Australian and shared his data with the British in late 1939; You did not read your own link.  Nave wrote a book in 1991 and claimed that he had shared his data with the British but the British withheld the data from FDR. There is no evidence of the British sharing this alleged evidence with the US. 
Apart from Nave's own written admission that the US nor FDR ever received his data about the code, there is no evidence that the Australian's or British had pertinent intercepts that would have allowed them to warn the US. 
Claim debunked. Next.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t seem anyone knew
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
Click to expand...


Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.

He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.

He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.

Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.


mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.


----------



## rightwinger

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
Click to expand...

Imagine that....the right man for the right time

Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder

FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the


Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
Click to expand...

And what did we learn by breaking the code?

Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?

No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent 

1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
Click to expand...



trust me votto,,your wasting you're breath. He wont read the link.Me and Gipper have dealt with him before so many times in the past and when you back him up against the wall  knowing he cant counter the evidence and facts,he just comes back with BS crap all the time saying- "Rusbridgers book  has been debunked".blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
Click to expand...

No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief



could not have said it any better myself.said it so well i cant add  anything to it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it has not. You keep saying it does not make it true.
Click to expand...


No, it has not. You keep saying it does not make it true.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trust me votto,,your wasting you're breath. He wont read the link.Me and Gipper have dealt with him before so many times in the past and when you back him up against the wall  knowing he cant counter the evidence and facts,he just comes back with BS crap all the time saying- "Rusbridgers book  has been debunked".blah blah blah blah blah.
Click to expand...

I read the link and reviews to Nave's book. I knew about him and the topic long ago. My post debunks your friend's misinformation. Nothing in the link he provides implies or indicates FDR new of this alleged code.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
Click to expand...


This was German, but a part of the code breakers at NCR.
Dayton Code breakers, WW 2.

Dayton Codebreakers | A story that was secret for 50 years

DAYTON CODEBREAKERS

Took my Grandson to vist this a few years ago.

Hope that Dayton engineer will get recognized for code-breaking


----------



## MaryAnne11

Votto said:


> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief





rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
Click to expand...



Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scumbag fdr knew. The Navy told him, his own intel operatives told him, the FBI told him. Quit playing the apologist, racist democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
Click to expand...





Leaving aside yet another of your red herrings, do you think the Russian people were forced to vote for Putin?


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.
> 
> He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.
> 
> He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.
> 
> Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.
> 
> 
> mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.
Click to expand...



What the hell are you blaming me for? This thread was about FDR ,not Obama.

As for me, I have been respectfully watching Barbara Bush funeral


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have received some conflicting opinions
> The OVERWHELMING opinion was that the Japanese were dangerous and needed to be locked up
> Very few Americans disagreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
Click to expand...



Racist democrat speculation.

Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.


----------



## rightwinger

MaryAnne11 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
Click to expand...

During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use

Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
Click to expand...

You are becoming a broken record

Japanese went to internment camps, it shouldn’t have happened but that was the way things were

No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps


----------



## gipper

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.
> 
> He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.
> 
> He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.
> 
> Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.
> 
> 
> mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you blaming me for? This thread was about FDR ,not Obama.
> 
> As for me, I have been respectfully watching Barbara Bush funeral
Click to expand...

I wouldn't waste five seconds on her funeral.  May she rest in peace, but I think she was a disgusting elitist just like her asshole criminal of a husband and her doofus sons.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist scumbag knew there was no threat, and knew what he was doing was wrong. His buddies got some real bargains on real estate though. You lower yourself to his level of immoral and un-American filth by playing the shameless apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
Click to expand...



Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?


rightwinger said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
Click to expand...


Trust me,I know.

We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.

After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps
Click to expand...




You need to believe to excuse your racist idol.


----------



## MaryAnne11

gipper said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.
> 
> He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.
> 
> He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.
> 
> Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.
> 
> 
> mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you blaming me for? This thread was about FDR ,not Obama.
> 
> As for me, I have been respectfully watching Barbara Bush funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't waste five seconds on her funeral.  May she rest in peace, but I think she was a disgusting elitist just like her asshole criminal of a husband and her doofus sons.
Click to expand...



Carrying that hate a little far? Blame her Husband and Son.


----------



## Camp

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
Click to expand...

Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.

Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?


----------



## MaryAnne11

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to believe to excuse your racist idol.
Click to expand...



I believe, but certainly not a human man. None are perfect. Neither are we.


----------



## Votto

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
Click to expand...


The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.

It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.

I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.

I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryAnne11 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
Click to expand...






 I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?


----------



## Camp

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
Click to expand...

One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.


----------



## Votto

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
Click to expand...


Gee, another coincidence, eh?

So now we have proof that:

1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.

Yet nothing was done.

What are the odds?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
Click to expand...


the chess game is over and you are the winner who has checkmated Campy and Mary Ann.

these three  videos here below ALSO educate the FDR worshippers like CAMPY and Mary Ann they have been brianwashed their whole lives by our corrupt school system in our american history classes and FDR FULLY knew of the attacks but Camp of course as Gipper well knows in our debates from past years,wont watch it and hear he facts in them since he worships him and treats him like a god. and Mary Ann ALSO was too much of a coward to watch my video THE OBAMA DECEPTION since it has pesky facts in it that are documented that Obama is a war monger mass murderer same as him so SHE wont watch these two videos either obviously,




this LAST video here was done by patriot Jim Corbett who had to move to japen because he was getting threats obviously from the CIA because of telling the TRUTH of government corruption like this.He took his family to japen because it was not just threats to him,it was too HIS family. campy and mary trolls will disimiss that of course and say its not true.


----------



## rightwinger

MaryAnne11 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
Click to expand...

You must have been rich. My parents did not buy a new car till I was out of High School


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
Click to expand...

They couldn’t move

They still would have been sitting ducks.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
Click to expand...

Too funny


----------



## Camp

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
Click to expand...

 Evidence, if you believe the author, is that the code was broken and supplied to the British, not the allies, meaning the US in addition to the British. The whole point of the book used for the link is that the British did not supply the US with the information. Another valid question is if GB had broken the Japanese code, why were they not prepared for being attacked. GB lost its Asian fleet and ports. This is why the book and claim are not taken seriously. 

Radar only gave a short warning, but enough to have alerted the Navy in Pearl and the AAF  in time to man the guns and be ready, locked and loaded and get fighters in the air for the incoming Japs.


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They couldn’t move
> 
> They still would have been sitting ducks.
Click to expand...

Aircraft would have been scrambled and anti-aircraft weapons manned and prepared for the attack.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
Click to expand...



What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?


----------



## sparky

Votto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
Click to expand...


The notion predates FDR , if you're familiar with Marine Maj. Gen. Smedley Butler  along with our S American escapades....

~S~


----------



## sparky

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
Click to expand...



"butcher" might be something to ask  teach about



The rape of Nanking , the Holocaust, the  Blitzhrieg 

levels of genocide and human cruelty that make Johnny Jihad look like quite the amateur

~S~


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
Click to expand...

Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence, if you believe the author, is that the code was broken and supplied to the British, not the allies, meaning the US in addition to the British. The whole point of the book used for the link is that the British did not supply the US with the information. Another valid question is if GB had broken the Japanese code, why were they not prepared for being attacked. GB lost its Asian fleet and ports. This is why the book and claim are not taken seriously.
> 
> Radar only gave a short warning, but enough to have alerted the Navy in Pearl and the AAF  in time to man the guns and be ready, locked and loaded and get fighters in the air for the incoming Japs.
Click to expand...


In the South Pacific Paratroopers were flown in low to avoid radar. A friend could hear his buddies hitting the rocks because they were too low to get their parachutes fully opened.

These people have no idea of how primitive communications were back then.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.




Gets under your skin,huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
Click to expand...


Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?

Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.

they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.

this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.


 It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.

this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Camp said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence, if you believe the author, is that the code was broken and supplied to the British, not the allies, meaning the US in addition to the British. The whole point of the book used for the link is that the British did not supply the US with the information. Another valid question is if GB had broken the Japanese code, why were they not prepared for being attacked. GB lost its Asian fleet and ports. This is why the book and claim are not taken seriously.
> 
> Radar only gave a short warning, but enough to have alerted the Navy in Pearl and the AAF  in time to man the guns and be ready, locked and loaded and get fighters in the air for the incoming Japs.
Click to expand...



Another braggart claiming he did it. They had an awful time breaking the German Code,too. My links provide the info.

As I said, communication was propimative back then. Those code breakers here were all women, and actually were locked in their small dorms at night. They are all there in the Park. Patterson,who founded NCR, donated them.

Wright Brothers,Patterson, Kettering,Deeds are all there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets under your skin,huh?
Click to expand...


No i laugh at a moron who cries all the time about being wrong  the rams would NEVER come back to LA kid  hardly gets under my skin.and who would KILL himself FIRST before ever admitting it.you siding with a government paid shill  who is the ONLY person in the world that still thinks they are still in st louis just hurts your credibility even worse than you have since you first got here.

HE is the one butthurt i proved him WRONG when he insisted the rams would never come back to LA,WHY would i be mad when i proved what an idiot he is who cant admit when he has been proven  wrong? you kill me.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
Click to expand...


A video?


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets under your skin,huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i laugh at a moron who cries all the time about being wrong  the rams would NEVER come back to LA kid  hardly gets under my skin.and who would KILL himself FIRST before ever admitting it.you siding with a government paid shill  who is the ONLY person in the world that still thinks they are still in st louis just hurts your credibility even worse than you have since you first got here.
Click to expand...

I own this little bitch


----------



## rightwinger

MaryAnne11 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence, if you believe the author, is that the code was broken and supplied to the British, not the allies, meaning the US in addition to the British. The whole point of the book used for the link is that the British did not supply the US with the information. Another valid question is if GB had broken the Japanese code, why were they not prepared for being attacked. GB lost its Asian fleet and ports. This is why the book and claim are not taken seriously.
> 
> Radar only gave a short warning, but enough to have alerted the Navy in Pearl and the AAF  in time to man the guns and be ready, locked and loaded and get fighters in the air for the incoming Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another braggart claiming he did it. They had an awful time breaking the German Code,too. My links provide the info.
> 
> As I said, communication was propimative back then. Those code breakers here were all women, and actually were locked in their small dorms at night. They are all there in the Park. Patterson,who founded NCR, donated them.
> 
> Wright Brothers,Patterson, Kettering,Deeds are all there.
Click to expand...

They didn’t just have to break the code

They had to break it every day


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets under your skin,huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i laugh at a moron who cries all the time about being wrong  the rams would NEVER come back to LA kid  hardly gets under my skin.and who would KILL himself FIRST before ever admitting it.you siding with a government paid shill  who is the ONLY person in the world that still thinks they are still in st louis just hurts your credibility even worse than you have since you first got here.
Click to expand...



You would not be so angry if he did not bother you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
Click to expand...


thanks for proving as ALWAYS,you only see what you WANT to see.you missed all the SEVERAL links there in this video that gave them. nice game of DODGEBALL from you as always.



Pearl Harbor: The Facts Behind the Fiction - by James Perloff The raid on Pearl Harbor took the U.S. Pacific Fleet by surprise, but back in Washington, the Roosevelt administration was fully aware of the coming onslaught. http://tinyurl.com/p2dkx9w Related links: Motives Behind the Betrayal No explanation of Pearl Harbor is more consistent with the facts than to cast blame for the treachery on pro-Communist and globalist influences within FDR's administration. http://tinyurl.com/olqemhd Scapegoating Kimmel and Short Though these two U.S. commanders at Pearl Harbor have been blamed for the debacle, they have since been exonerated. The true guilt has yet to be laid at the feet of FDR. http://tinyurl.com/o58tzkt The Great Deceivers: FDR and the "Infamy" Behind Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/neaumq8 Why We Fought Despite popular misconceptions, America's involvement in WWII was brought on not by isolationism but by globalism—a concerted, clandestine effort to build world government. http://tinyurl.com/ohx98ay Framework for World Government From the moment State Department planners in the Roosevelt administration began crafting plans for the United Nations, their goal was always the same: world government. http://tinyurl.com/oozrq3b World Government by Design http://tinyurl.com/jpxnmok No Accident: The Continuing Betrayal of American Interests Is a Matter of Policy http://tinyurl.com/poh265q Players, Plans, and Betrayals http://tinyurl.com/p3l7rku Sowing the Wind: Myths and Realities of the Second World War http://tinyurl.com/gwgpl3k Making War http://tinyurl.com/p6cbo4j Pearl Harbor and the Engineers of War http://tinyurl.com/pmn6cev How U.S. Economic Warfare Provoked Japan's Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/a2t47ds Backing Japan Into a Corner http://tinyurl.com/j39lxls FDR, Pearl Harbor and the U.N. http://tinyurl.com/qy7dkdl Pearl Harbor: The Seeds and Fruits of Infamy http://tinyurl.com/borhqwc Pearl Harbor: The Story of the Secret War http://tinyurl.com/q9485uj Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy 1933-1941 http://tinyurl.com/pfu2b4e John T. Flynn on Roosevelt and Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/o5wjtrt Did FDR Provoke Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/nad5q6z The Pearl Harbor ‘Surprise’ http://tinyurl.com/gsbklqb A Brit Propagandist and the Japanese Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/hkxtura Pearl Harbor: Let's Hope it Bombs http://tinyurl.com/qxft6ts December 7, 1941 . . . a Day of Deceit http://tinyurl.com/qefgvcj Did FDR Lure Japan Into Attacking Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/oxpfzjw A Speech To Remember http://tinyurl.com/zmnotvz The “Pearl Harbor Scene” in “The Godfather” http://tinyurl.com/oa58sj7 Backdoor to War and Infamy http://tinyurl.com/ovs5prp Pearl Harbor Historiography: A Lesson in Academic Housecleaning http://tinyurl.com/oxks9jy The 'Good War' and Defend America First http://tinyurl.com/nanuac2 Why They Hate the America First Committee http://tinyurl.com/nltl9pe America's Will to War: The Turning Point http://tinyurl.com/o29mvqj Getting the Other Side To Fire the First Shot http://tinyurl.com/q39mz4j John T. Flynn and the Myth of FDR http://tinyurl.com/psgonvz FDR's Patriot Purge http://tinyurl.com/q4n3zvs American Isolationism, 1939-1941 http://tinyurl.com/hu6l4tq Rethinking the Good War http://tinyurl.com/qdpjcxf WWII: Remembering the Past http://tinyurl.com/hnwnxqc World War Two: The Good War? http://tinyurl.com/pld8kup How Americans Have Been Misled about World War II http://tinyurl.com/hgztafs America's Asian Empire: Aggression, A-Bombs and Other Atrocities http://tinyurl.com/hega642 Bombings Worse than Nagasaki and Hiroshima http://tinyurl.com/j64qgbj War, Peace, and the State http://tinyurl.com/zkeeuar War Collectivism http://tinyurl.com/q3dx4j4 Great Wars and Great Leaders: A Libertarian Rebuttal http://tinyurl.com/cr9wdwo America's Second Crusade http://tinyurl.com/9op9buy Perpetual War for Perpetual Peace http://tinyurl.com/qdx9c9w A Century of War: Lincoln, Wilson, and Roosevelt http://tinyurl.com/6whr9xh The Costs of War: America's Pyrrhic Victories http://tinyurl.com/8456ywk Reassessing the Presidency: The Rise of the Executive State and the Decline of Freedom http://tinyurl.com/c4mzzwb Wilson, Churchill, Roosevelt and Bush: The Banality of Betrayal http://tinyurl.com/pcjpxg4 Understanding America’s Many Wars http://tinyurl.com/q74fvfc World War Two, a View From Different Eyes http://tinyurl.com/puu6j26 Why Americans Believe That Bombing Hiroshima Was Necessary http://tinyurl.com/p2vkgv4 A Walk in the Northwoods http://tinyurl.com/ns6augk Defending the Non-Interventionist Foreign Policy of Our Founders http://tinyurl.com/q6dfmzy Minding Our Own Business http://tinyurl.com/z8s9zlv Fallacies of Isolationism Exposed http://tinyurl.com/zdh4zo7 More Americans Think U.S. Should "Mind its Own Business" http://tinyurl.com/96352c8

*Category*
News & Politics
*License*
Standard YouTube License
SHOW LESS




Comments are disabled for this video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets under your skin,huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i laugh at a moron who cries all the time about being wrong  the rams would NEVER come back to LA kid  hardly gets under my skin.and who would KILL himself FIRST before ever admitting it.you siding with a government paid shill  who is the ONLY person in the world that still thinks they are still in st louis just hurts your credibility even worse than you have since you first got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be so angry if he did not bother you
Click to expand...


ANGRY? you crack me up as much he does,i would not post LAUGHING smileys all the time IF he did not amuse me with his stupidity. i would post ANGRYY smileys like this

you sure are attracted to stupid clowns like him.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
> The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean
Click to expand...



I teach what happened in WWII (and every other topic covered), of course. What the heck were you expecting?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
Click to expand...


 thanks as ALWAYS,you prove you are in denial mode and cant refute pesky facts cause i am STILL waiting for you to TRY and counter all these DOZENS of links seen UNDER this video.  you cant,NOBODY has ever been able to that it WHY as we BOTH know,you do THIS-when challenged to refute the evidence in them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets under your skin,huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i laugh at a moron who cries all the time about being wrong  the rams would NEVER come back to LA kid  hardly gets under my skin.and who would KILL himself FIRST before ever admitting it.you siding with a government paid shill  who is the ONLY person in the world that still thinks they are still in st louis just hurts your credibility even worse than you have since you first got here.
> 
> HE is the one butthurt i proved him WRONG when he insisted the rams would never come back to LA,WHY would i be mad when i proved what an idiot he is who cant admit when he has been proven  wrong? you kill me.
Click to expand...



no answer from you i see.WHY am i not surprised?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> In fact, before Pearl Harbor the US broke the Japanese code, so why were they not ready again like they were for the battle of Midway?  Oh yea, cuz FRD wanted Americans to support his war mongering efforts by having them respond to a "surprise" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.
> 
> He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.
> 
> He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.
> 
> Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.
> 
> 
> mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you blaming me for? This thread was about FDR ,not Obama.
> 
> As for me, I have been respectfully watching Barbara Bush funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't waste five seconds on her funeral.  May she rest in peace, but I think she was a disgusting elitist just like her asshole criminal of a husband and her doofus sons.
Click to expand...



actually she is in hell where she belongs right down there joined with FDR and Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> They blamed Churchill in the article but I doubt FDR did not know.
> 
> I can't see Churchill risking the US losing it's fleet when they desperately needed them to fight the Nazi war machine.
> 
> No, it is no coincidence that just enough vessels were moved out of Pearl Harbor before the attack.  Churchill had nothing to do with that, it was all the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an overreach of power by FDR....look at how he took over ALL industrial production in the US and told them what they could produce and what resources and workers they could have
> 
> Nothing short of total socialism
> 
> Yet, it is the reason we won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Socialism is the key to building world conquering armies, so FDR adopted the same approach Hitler and Stalin did.  He simply centralized power and poured half or more of his resources into the military.
> 
> Without socialism world wars would be impossible.
> 
> Thanks socialism
> 
> The problem is, since FDR created a centralized war machine the US has been at war across the globe ever since, even though they no longer take the time to declare war.
> 
> Now the US has troops in over 70 countries around the world, something Hitler could only fantasize about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that....the right man for the right time
> 
> Imagine if we ran the war years like a democracy. Let the free market decide what war products would be produced and let the suppliers decide what needed to be done. Let critical war materials ...steel, aluminum, rubber, copper go to the highest bidder
> 
> FDR acted in a time of crisis and saved the
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capt. Eric Nave, 94; Broke Japan's Code Before Pearl Harbor
> 
> Dan van derDat, a British military historian, wrote in The Guardian last week that Mr. Nave made "enormous inroads" into Japanese coded messages. In June 1939, shortly before World War II broke out in Europe, the Japanese Navy began using an important new code. Captain Nave was able to read it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> He drew on his experiences in his book, "Betrayal at Pearl Harbor: How Churchill Lured Roosevelt Into World War II," which was published in the United States by Summit Books. Its other co-author was James Rusbridger.
> 
> The authors contend that if Britain had shared its understanding of the Japanese Navy's codes with the United States all through 1941, the Japanese force that mounted the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941, might have been crushed by forewarned American defenders.
> 
> "The denial of this information was no accident," the book says, "but the deliberate policy of Churchill himself to achieve his aim of dragging America into the war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what did we learn by breaking the code?
> 
> Did we learn that Pearl Harbor would be attacked on Dec 7 at 0800 and that the Philippines and Singapore would be attacked 20 hours later?
> 
> No we received general information that Japan was prepared for war and an attack was imminent
> 
> 1941 intelligence decemination was very segmented and was unable to quickly get out a warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,forget the fact the Government turned auto plants into making machines of war. No one complained,they went to work in the factories,especially women. The men were all fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During the war years, the auto companies only produced 100 cars for civilian use
> 
> Imagine if free market forces prevailed and an auto company decided they  could make more profit selling cars to civilians rich with money from defense jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
Click to expand...


 Its not MY fault the TRUTH hurts you that the ONLY thing you have done on this thread since the first post is troll,you going to troll and ignore and dismiss evidence, and be too arrogant to admit when you are wrong same as you did on a thread about Obama a few months ago which is WHY i brought him up,then i will tell the truth and refer to you as a TROLL. until you STOP trolling same as camp and keep refusing to look at the evidence as that troll does.


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for proving as ALWAYS,you only see what you WANT to see.you missed all the SEVERAL links there in this video that gave them. nice game of DODGEBALL from you as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Harbor: The Facts Behind the Fiction - by James Perloff The raid on Pearl Harbor took the U.S. Pacific Fleet by surprise, but back in Washington, the Roosevelt administration was fully aware of the coming onslaught. http://tinyurl.com/p2dkx9w Related links: Motives Behind the Betrayal No explanation of Pearl Harbor is more consistent with the facts than to cast blame for the treachery on pro-Communist and globalist influences within FDR's administration. http://tinyurl.com/olqemhd Scapegoating Kimmel and Short Though these two U.S. commanders at Pearl Harbor have been blamed for the debacle, they have since been exonerated. The true guilt has yet to be laid at the feet of FDR. http://tinyurl.com/o58tzkt The Great Deceivers: FDR and the "Infamy" Behind Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/neaumq8 Why We Fought Despite popular misconceptions, America's involvement in WWII was brought on not by isolationism but by globalism—a concerted, clandestine effort to build world government. http://tinyurl.com/ohx98ay Framework for World Government From the moment State Department planners in the Roosevelt administration began crafting plans for the United Nations, their goal was always the same: world government. http://tinyurl.com/oozrq3b World Government by Design http://tinyurl.com/jpxnmok No Accident: The Continuing Betrayal of American Interests Is a Matter of Policy http://tinyurl.com/poh265q Players, Plans, and Betrayals http://tinyurl.com/p3l7rku Sowing the Wind: Myths and Realities of the Second World War http://tinyurl.com/gwgpl3k Making War http://tinyurl.com/p6cbo4j Pearl Harbor and the Engineers of War http://tinyurl.com/pmn6cev How U.S. Economic Warfare Provoked Japan's Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/a2t47ds Backing Japan Into a Corner http://tinyurl.com/j39lxls FDR, Pearl Harbor and the U.N. http://tinyurl.com/qy7dkdl Pearl Harbor: The Seeds and Fruits of Infamy http://tinyurl.com/borhqwc Pearl Harbor: The Story of the Secret War http://tinyurl.com/q9485uj Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy 1933-1941 http://tinyurl.com/pfu2b4e John T. Flynn on Roosevelt and Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/o5wjtrt Did FDR Provoke Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/nad5q6z The Pearl Harbor ‘Surprise’ http://tinyurl.com/gsbklqb A Brit Propagandist and the Japanese Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/hkxtura Pearl Harbor: Let's Hope it Bombs http://tinyurl.com/qxft6ts December 7, 1941 . . . a Day of Deceit http://tinyurl.com/qefgvcj Did FDR Lure Japan Into Attacking Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/oxpfzjw A Speech To Remember http://tinyurl.com/zmnotvz The “Pearl Harbor Scene” in “The Godfather” http://tinyurl.com/oa58sj7 Backdoor to War and Infamy http://tinyurl.com/ovs5prp Pearl Harbor Historiography: A Lesson in Academic Housecleaning http://tinyurl.com/oxks9jy The 'Good War' and Defend America First http://tinyurl.com/nanuac2 Why They Hate the America First Committee http://tinyurl.com/nltl9pe America's Will to War: The Turning Point http://tinyurl.com/o29mvqj Getting the Other Side To Fire the First Shot http://tinyurl.com/q39mz4j John T. Flynn and the Myth of FDR http://tinyurl.com/psgonvz FDR's Patriot Purge http://tinyurl.com/q4n3zvs American Isolationism, 1939-1941 http://tinyurl.com/hu6l4tq Rethinking the Good War http://tinyurl.com/qdpjcxf WWII: Remembering the Past http://tinyurl.com/hnwnxqc World War Two: The Good War? http://tinyurl.com/pld8kup How Americans Have Been Misled about World War II http://tinyurl.com/hgztafs America's Asian Empire: Aggression, A-Bombs and Other Atrocities http://tinyurl.com/hega642 Bombings Worse than Nagasaki and Hiroshima http://tinyurl.com/j64qgbj War, Peace, and the State http://tinyurl.com/zkeeuar War Collectivism http://tinyurl.com/q3dx4j4 Great Wars and Great Leaders: A Libertarian Rebuttal http://tinyurl.com/cr9wdwo America's Second Crusade http://tinyurl.com/9op9buy Perpetual War for Perpetual Peace http://tinyurl.com/qdx9c9w A Century of War: Lincoln, Wilson, and Roosevelt http://tinyurl.com/6whr9xh The Costs of War: America's Pyrrhic Victories http://tinyurl.com/8456ywk Reassessing the Presidency: The Rise of the Executive State and the Decline of Freedom http://tinyurl.com/c4mzzwb Wilson, Churchill, Roosevelt and Bush: The Banality of Betrayal http://tinyurl.com/pcjpxg4 Understanding America’s Many Wars http://tinyurl.com/q74fvfc World War Two, a View From Different Eyes http://tinyurl.com/puu6j26 Why Americans Believe That Bombing Hiroshima Was Necessary http://tinyurl.com/p2vkgv4 A Walk in the Northwoods http://tinyurl.com/ns6augk Defending the Non-Interventionist Foreign Policy of Our Founders http://tinyurl.com/q6dfmzy Minding Our Own Business http://tinyurl.com/z8s9zlv Fallacies of Isolationism Exposed http://tinyurl.com/zdh4zo7 More Americans Think U.S. Should "Mind its Own Business" http://tinyurl.com/96352c8
> 
> *Category*
> News & Politics
> *License*
> Standard YouTube License
> SHOW LESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are disabled for this video.
Click to expand...

Your vid is BS propaganda. Four minutes into the vid the claim the US was attacking German submarines and Germany was nor retaliating. German submarines started the aggression by torpedoing American flagged ships and included the attacks on US Naval ships that killed and injured scores of US Sailors.  

US Navy ships attacked by Germany before Pearl Harbor or WWll declaration of war. 
USS Greer 4 September 1941
USS Kearny 17 October 1941
USS Reuben James 31 October 1941

Video debunked in first four minutes. Next.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
Click to expand...



translation-I have NO REBUTTALS FOR post# 559 of yours  of SEVERAL links/

FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is,same as how he whines and crys about being wrong the Rams would never come back to LA all the time he does this in defeat as well on his hero FDR constantly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets under your skin,huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i laugh at a moron who cries all the time about being wrong  the rams would NEVER come back to LA kid  hardly gets under my skin.and who would KILL himself FIRST before ever admitting it.you siding with a government paid shill  who is the ONLY person in the world that still thinks they are still in st louis just hurts your credibility even worse than you have since you first got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You would not be so angry if he did not bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ANGRY? you crack me up as much he does,i would not post LAUGHING smileys all the time IF he did not amuse me with his stupidity. i would post ANGRYY smileys like this
> 
> you sure are attracted to stupid clowns like him.
Click to expand...

Do I own this bitch or what?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for proving as ALWAYS,you only see what you WANT to see.you missed all the SEVERAL links there in this video that gave them. nice game of DODGEBALL from you as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Harbor: The Facts Behind the Fiction - by James Perloff The raid on Pearl Harbor took the U.S. Pacific Fleet by surprise, but back in Washington, the Roosevelt administration was fully aware of the coming onslaught. http://tinyurl.com/p2dkx9w Related links: Motives Behind the Betrayal No explanation of Pearl Harbor is more consistent with the facts than to cast blame for the treachery on pro-Communist and globalist influences within FDR's administration. http://tinyurl.com/olqemhd Scapegoating Kimmel and Short Though these two U.S. commanders at Pearl Harbor have been blamed for the debacle, they have since been exonerated. The true guilt has yet to be laid at the feet of FDR. http://tinyurl.com/o58tzkt The Great Deceivers: FDR and the "Infamy" Behind Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/neaumq8 Why We Fought Despite popular misconceptions, America's involvement in WWII was brought on not by isolationism but by globalism—a concerted, clandestine effort to build world government. http://tinyurl.com/ohx98ay Framework for World Government From the moment State Department planners in the Roosevelt administration began crafting plans for the United Nations, their goal was always the same: world government. http://tinyurl.com/oozrq3b World Government by Design http://tinyurl.com/jpxnmok No Accident: The Continuing Betrayal of American Interests Is a Matter of Policy http://tinyurl.com/poh265q Players, Plans, and Betrayals http://tinyurl.com/p3l7rku Sowing the Wind: Myths and Realities of the Second World War http://tinyurl.com/gwgpl3k Making War http://tinyurl.com/p6cbo4j Pearl Harbor and the Engineers of War http://tinyurl.com/pmn6cev How U.S. Economic Warfare Provoked Japan's Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/a2t47ds Backing Japan Into a Corner http://tinyurl.com/j39lxls FDR, Pearl Harbor and the U.N. http://tinyurl.com/qy7dkdl Pearl Harbor: The Seeds and Fruits of Infamy http://tinyurl.com/borhqwc Pearl Harbor: The Story of the Secret War http://tinyurl.com/q9485uj Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy 1933-1941 http://tinyurl.com/pfu2b4e John T. Flynn on Roosevelt and Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/o5wjtrt Did FDR Provoke Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/nad5q6z The Pearl Harbor ‘Surprise’ http://tinyurl.com/gsbklqb A Brit Propagandist and the Japanese Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/hkxtura Pearl Harbor: Let's Hope it Bombs http://tinyurl.com/qxft6ts December 7, 1941 . . . a Day of Deceit http://tinyurl.com/qefgvcj Did FDR Lure Japan Into Attacking Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/oxpfzjw A Speech To Remember http://tinyurl.com/zmnotvz The “Pearl Harbor Scene” in “The Godfather” http://tinyurl.com/oa58sj7 Backdoor to War and Infamy http://tinyurl.com/ovs5prp Pearl Harbor Historiography: A Lesson in Academic Housecleaning http://tinyurl.com/oxks9jy The 'Good War' and Defend America First http://tinyurl.com/nanuac2 Why They Hate the America First Committee http://tinyurl.com/nltl9pe America's Will to War: The Turning Point http://tinyurl.com/o29mvqj Getting the Other Side To Fire the First Shot http://tinyurl.com/q39mz4j John T. Flynn and the Myth of FDR http://tinyurl.com/psgonvz FDR's Patriot Purge http://tinyurl.com/q4n3zvs American Isolationism, 1939-1941 http://tinyurl.com/hu6l4tq Rethinking the Good War http://tinyurl.com/qdpjcxf WWII: Remembering the Past http://tinyurl.com/hnwnxqc World War Two: The Good War? http://tinyurl.com/pld8kup How Americans Have Been Misled about World War II http://tinyurl.com/hgztafs America's Asian Empire: Aggression, A-Bombs and Other Atrocities http://tinyurl.com/hega642 Bombings Worse than Nagasaki and Hiroshima http://tinyurl.com/j64qgbj War, Peace, and the State http://tinyurl.com/zkeeuar War Collectivism http://tinyurl.com/q3dx4j4 Great Wars and Great Leaders: A Libertarian Rebuttal http://tinyurl.com/cr9wdwo America's Second Crusade http://tinyurl.com/9op9buy Perpetual War for Perpetual Peace http://tinyurl.com/qdx9c9w A Century of War: Lincoln, Wilson, and Roosevelt http://tinyurl.com/6whr9xh The Costs of War: America's Pyrrhic Victories http://tinyurl.com/8456ywk Reassessing the Presidency: The Rise of the Executive State and the Decline of Freedom http://tinyurl.com/c4mzzwb Wilson, Churchill, Roosevelt and Bush: The Banality of Betrayal http://tinyurl.com/pcjpxg4 Understanding America’s Many Wars http://tinyurl.com/q74fvfc World War Two, a View From Different Eyes http://tinyurl.com/puu6j26 Why Americans Believe That Bombing Hiroshima Was Necessary http://tinyurl.com/p2vkgv4 A Walk in the Northwoods http://tinyurl.com/ns6augk Defending the Non-Interventionist Foreign Policy of Our Founders http://tinyurl.com/q6dfmzy Minding Our Own Business http://tinyurl.com/z8s9zlv Fallacies of Isolationism Exposed http://tinyurl.com/zdh4zo7 More Americans Think U.S. Should "Mind its Own Business" http://tinyurl.com/96352c8
> 
> *Category*
> News & Politics
> *License*
> Standard YouTube License
> SHOW LESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are disabled for this video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your vid is BS propaganda. Four minutes into the vid the claim the US was attacking German submarines and Germany was nor retaliating. German submarines started the aggression by torpedoing American flagged ships and included the attacks on US Naval ships that killed and injured scores of US Sailors.
> 
> US Navy ships attacked by Germany before Pearl Harbor or WWll declaration of war.
> USS Greer 4 September 1941
> USS Kearny 17 October 1941
> USS Reuben James 31 October 1941
> 
> Video debunked in first four minutes. Next.
Click to expand...


going by ONE VIDEO? I did not go by ONE VIDEO there.there are DOZENS of links and DOZENS of videos UNDER THAT  in there you did not look at.

they are a hell MUCH more accurate than what hollywoods movie and our corrupt textbooks and history taught us.miserable fail from you as always.

that ONE part in that video that might be wrong.Doesnt counter ALL the links and evidence in there UNDER that video though.give it up.


----------



## Camp

MaryAnne11 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of FDR knowing of a Japanese code is a link to an obituary about a British guy who wrote a book accusing Churchill of refusing to share the code with FDR and luring FDR into WWII.
> 
> Is there someone competent and not retarded who can help these guy's out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
Click to expand...

He documents his video with a long list of more of his own videos that LA RAM posted. In other words, he documents himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He documents his video with a long list of more of his own videos that LA RAM posted. In other words, he documents himself.
Click to expand...

which you have FAILED to counter and address.comedy gold you worsip our history classes and HOLLYWOOD as the gospel truth.Like THEY  have ALWAYS never  lied about EVERYTHING? .Like they are NOT propaganda? comedy gold,you kill me as always with your warped logic.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
> The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I teach what happened in WWII (and every other topic covered), of course. What the heck were you expecting?
Click to expand...



No answer, as expected.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
> The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I teach what happened in WWII (and every other topic covered), of course. What the heck were you expecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No answer, as expected.
Click to expand...


Sad state of education


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for proving as ALWAYS,you only see what you WANT to see.you missed all the SEVERAL links there in this video that gave them. nice game of DODGEBALL from you as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Harbor: The Facts Behind the Fiction - by James Perloff The raid on Pearl Harbor took the U.S. Pacific Fleet by surprise, but back in Washington, the Roosevelt administration was fully aware of the coming onslaught. http://tinyurl.com/p2dkx9w Related links: Motives Behind the Betrayal No explanation of Pearl Harbor is more consistent with the facts than to cast blame for the treachery on pro-Communist and globalist influences within FDR's administration. http://tinyurl.com/olqemhd Scapegoating Kimmel and Short Though these two U.S. commanders at Pearl Harbor have been blamed for the debacle, they have since been exonerated. The true guilt has yet to be laid at the feet of FDR. http://tinyurl.com/o58tzkt The Great Deceivers: FDR and the "Infamy" Behind Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/neaumq8 Why We Fought Despite popular misconceptions, America's involvement in WWII was brought on not by isolationism but by globalism—a concerted, clandestine effort to build world government. http://tinyurl.com/ohx98ay Framework for World Government From the moment State Department planners in the Roosevelt administration began crafting plans for the United Nations, their goal was always the same: world government. http://tinyurl.com/oozrq3b World Government by Design http://tinyurl.com/jpxnmok No Accident: The Continuing Betrayal of American Interests Is a Matter of Policy http://tinyurl.com/poh265q Players, Plans, and Betrayals http://tinyurl.com/p3l7rku Sowing the Wind: Myths and Realities of the Second World War http://tinyurl.com/gwgpl3k Making War http://tinyurl.com/p6cbo4j Pearl Harbor and the Engineers of War http://tinyurl.com/pmn6cev How U.S. Economic Warfare Provoked Japan's Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/a2t47ds Backing Japan Into a Corner http://tinyurl.com/j39lxls FDR, Pearl Harbor and the U.N. http://tinyurl.com/qy7dkdl Pearl Harbor: The Seeds and Fruits of Infamy http://tinyurl.com/borhqwc Pearl Harbor: The Story of the Secret War http://tinyurl.com/q9485uj Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy 1933-1941 http://tinyurl.com/pfu2b4e John T. Flynn on Roosevelt and Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/o5wjtrt Did FDR Provoke Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/nad5q6z The Pearl Harbor ‘Surprise’ http://tinyurl.com/gsbklqb A Brit Propagandist and the Japanese Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/hkxtura Pearl Harbor: Let's Hope it Bombs http://tinyurl.com/qxft6ts December 7, 1941 . . . a Day of Deceit http://tinyurl.com/qefgvcj Did FDR Lure Japan Into Attacking Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/oxpfzjw A Speech To Remember http://tinyurl.com/zmnotvz The “Pearl Harbor Scene” in “The Godfather” http://tinyurl.com/oa58sj7 Backdoor to War and Infamy http://tinyurl.com/ovs5prp Pearl Harbor Historiography: A Lesson in Academic Housecleaning http://tinyurl.com/oxks9jy The 'Good War' and Defend America First http://tinyurl.com/nanuac2 Why They Hate the America First Committee http://tinyurl.com/nltl9pe America's Will to War: The Turning Point http://tinyurl.com/o29mvqj Getting the Other Side To Fire the First Shot http://tinyurl.com/q39mz4j John T. Flynn and the Myth of FDR http://tinyurl.com/psgonvz FDR's Patriot Purge http://tinyurl.com/q4n3zvs American Isolationism, 1939-1941 http://tinyurl.com/hu6l4tq Rethinking the Good War http://tinyurl.com/qdpjcxf WWII: Remembering the Past http://tinyurl.com/hnwnxqc World War Two: The Good War? http://tinyurl.com/pld8kup How Americans Have Been Misled about World War II http://tinyurl.com/hgztafs America's Asian Empire: Aggression, A-Bombs and Other Atrocities http://tinyurl.com/hega642 Bombings Worse than Nagasaki and Hiroshima http://tinyurl.com/j64qgbj War, Peace, and the State http://tinyurl.com/zkeeuar War Collectivism http://tinyurl.com/q3dx4j4 Great Wars and Great Leaders: A Libertarian Rebuttal http://tinyurl.com/cr9wdwo America's Second Crusade http://tinyurl.com/9op9buy Perpetual War for Perpetual Peace http://tinyurl.com/qdx9c9w A Century of War: Lincoln, Wilson, and Roosevelt http://tinyurl.com/6whr9xh The Costs of War: America's Pyrrhic Victories http://tinyurl.com/8456ywk Reassessing the Presidency: The Rise of the Executive State and the Decline of Freedom http://tinyurl.com/c4mzzwb Wilson, Churchill, Roosevelt and Bush: The Banality of Betrayal http://tinyurl.com/pcjpxg4 Understanding America’s Many Wars http://tinyurl.com/q74fvfc World War Two, a View From Different Eyes http://tinyurl.com/puu6j26 Why Americans Believe That Bombing Hiroshima Was Necessary http://tinyurl.com/p2vkgv4 A Walk in the Northwoods http://tinyurl.com/ns6augk Defending the Non-Interventionist Foreign Policy of Our Founders http://tinyurl.com/q6dfmzy Minding Our Own Business http://tinyurl.com/z8s9zlv Fallacies of Isolationism Exposed http://tinyurl.com/zdh4zo7 More Americans Think U.S. Should "Mind its Own Business" http://tinyurl.com/96352c8
> 
> *Category*
> News & Politics
> *License*
> Standard YouTube License
> SHOW LESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are disabled for this video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your vid is BS propaganda. Four minutes into the vid the claim the US was attacking German submarines and Germany was nor retaliating. German submarines started the aggression by torpedoing American flagged ships and included the attacks on US Naval ships that killed and injured scores of US Sailors.
> 
> US Navy ships attacked by Germany before Pearl Harbor or WWll declaration of war.
> USS Greer 4 September 1941
> USS Kearny 17 October 1941
> USS Reuben James 31 October 1941
> 
> Video debunked in first four minutes. Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> going by ONE VIDEO? I did not go by ONE VIDEO there.there are DOZENS of links and DOZENS of videos UNDER THAT  in there you did not look at.
> 
> they are a hell MUCH more accurate than what hollywoods movie and our corrupt textbooks and history taught us.miserable fail from you as always.
> 
> that ONE part in that video that might be wrong.Doesnt counter ALL the links and evidence in there UNDER that video though.give it up.
Click to expand...

All of those "links" come with a warning that to view them you must leave Youtube and go to an unsecured address. My security system says do not go. What else you got?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He documents his video with a long list of more of his own videos that LA RAM posted. In other words, he documents himself.
Click to expand...




Camp said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The historian was only privy that the code had been broken well before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> It is up to you to believe that Churchill never shared this information and KNEW that Japan was coming for Pearl Harbor and did nothing, thus risking the total destruction of the US fleet which would have been disastrous for the war US war effort against the Nazi regime.
> 
> I simply don't believe it, and you certainly won't find any war documents showing that such sensitive information was ever shared.
> 
> I find it interesting that the US fleet at Pearl Harbor had just enough ships out to sail to be able to fight at Midway later on and win.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He documents his video with a long list of more of his own videos that LA RAM posted. In other words, he documents himself.
Click to expand...


thanks for proving as always,the TRUTH scares you and are as always,are going to do THIS-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when challenged to read and watch ALL the links and videos in there which is about 25 or so.

keep on fooling yourself and telling yourself to make yourself feel better that HOLLYWOOD and our TEXTBOOKS from our corrupt school system from our corrupt HISTORY classes is the gospel truth,you kill me as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for proving as ALWAYS,you only see what you WANT to see.you missed all the SEVERAL links there in this video that gave them. nice game of DODGEBALL from you as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Harbor: The Facts Behind the Fiction - by James Perloff The raid on Pearl Harbor took the U.S. Pacific Fleet by surprise, but back in Washington, the Roosevelt administration was fully aware of the coming onslaught. http://tinyurl.com/p2dkx9w Related links: Motives Behind the Betrayal No explanation of Pearl Harbor is more consistent with the facts than to cast blame for the treachery on pro-Communist and globalist influences within FDR's administration. http://tinyurl.com/olqemhd Scapegoating Kimmel and Short Though these two U.S. commanders at Pearl Harbor have been blamed for the debacle, they have since been exonerated. The true guilt has yet to be laid at the feet of FDR. http://tinyurl.com/o58tzkt The Great Deceivers: FDR and the "Infamy" Behind Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/neaumq8 Why We Fought Despite popular misconceptions, America's involvement in WWII was brought on not by isolationism but by globalism—a concerted, clandestine effort to build world government. http://tinyurl.com/ohx98ay Framework for World Government From the moment State Department planners in the Roosevelt administration began crafting plans for the United Nations, their goal was always the same: world government. http://tinyurl.com/oozrq3b World Government by Design http://tinyurl.com/jpxnmok No Accident: The Continuing Betrayal of American Interests Is a Matter of Policy http://tinyurl.com/poh265q Players, Plans, and Betrayals http://tinyurl.com/p3l7rku Sowing the Wind: Myths and Realities of the Second World War http://tinyurl.com/gwgpl3k Making War http://tinyurl.com/p6cbo4j Pearl Harbor and the Engineers of War http://tinyurl.com/pmn6cev How U.S. Economic Warfare Provoked Japan's Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/a2t47ds Backing Japan Into a Corner http://tinyurl.com/j39lxls FDR, Pearl Harbor and the U.N. http://tinyurl.com/qy7dkdl Pearl Harbor: The Seeds and Fruits of Infamy http://tinyurl.com/borhqwc Pearl Harbor: The Story of the Secret War http://tinyurl.com/q9485uj Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy 1933-1941 http://tinyurl.com/pfu2b4e John T. Flynn on Roosevelt and Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/o5wjtrt Did FDR Provoke Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/nad5q6z The Pearl Harbor ‘Surprise’ http://tinyurl.com/gsbklqb A Brit Propagandist and the Japanese Attack on Pearl Harbor http://tinyurl.com/hkxtura Pearl Harbor: Let's Hope it Bombs http://tinyurl.com/qxft6ts December 7, 1941 . . . a Day of Deceit http://tinyurl.com/qefgvcj Did FDR Lure Japan Into Attacking Pearl Harbor? http://tinyurl.com/oxpfzjw A Speech To Remember http://tinyurl.com/zmnotvz The “Pearl Harbor Scene” in “The Godfather” http://tinyurl.com/oa58sj7 Backdoor to War and Infamy http://tinyurl.com/ovs5prp Pearl Harbor Historiography: A Lesson in Academic Housecleaning http://tinyurl.com/oxks9jy The 'Good War' and Defend America First http://tinyurl.com/nanuac2 Why They Hate the America First Committee http://tinyurl.com/nltl9pe America's Will to War: The Turning Point http://tinyurl.com/o29mvqj Getting the Other Side To Fire the First Shot http://tinyurl.com/q39mz4j John T. Flynn and the Myth of FDR http://tinyurl.com/psgonvz FDR's Patriot Purge http://tinyurl.com/q4n3zvs American Isolationism, 1939-1941 http://tinyurl.com/hu6l4tq Rethinking the Good War http://tinyurl.com/qdpjcxf WWII: Remembering the Past http://tinyurl.com/hnwnxqc World War Two: The Good War? http://tinyurl.com/pld8kup How Americans Have Been Misled about World War II http://tinyurl.com/hgztafs America's Asian Empire: Aggression, A-Bombs and Other Atrocities http://tinyurl.com/hega642 Bombings Worse than Nagasaki and Hiroshima http://tinyurl.com/j64qgbj War, Peace, and the State http://tinyurl.com/zkeeuar War Collectivism http://tinyurl.com/q3dx4j4 Great Wars and Great Leaders: A Libertarian Rebuttal http://tinyurl.com/cr9wdwo America's Second Crusade http://tinyurl.com/9op9buy Perpetual War for Perpetual Peace http://tinyurl.com/qdx9c9w A Century of War: Lincoln, Wilson, and Roosevelt http://tinyurl.com/6whr9xh The Costs of War: America's Pyrrhic Victories http://tinyurl.com/8456ywk Reassessing the Presidency: The Rise of the Executive State and the Decline of Freedom http://tinyurl.com/c4mzzwb Wilson, Churchill, Roosevelt and Bush: The Banality of Betrayal http://tinyurl.com/pcjpxg4 Understanding America’s Many Wars http://tinyurl.com/q74fvfc World War Two, a View From Different Eyes http://tinyurl.com/puu6j26 Why Americans Believe That Bombing Hiroshima Was Necessary http://tinyurl.com/p2vkgv4 A Walk in the Northwoods http://tinyurl.com/ns6augk Defending the Non-Interventionist Foreign Policy of Our Founders http://tinyurl.com/q6dfmzy Minding Our Own Business http://tinyurl.com/z8s9zlv Fallacies of Isolationism Exposed http://tinyurl.com/zdh4zo7 More Americans Think U.S. Should "Mind its Own Business" http://tinyurl.com/96352c8
> 
> *Category*
> News & Politics
> *License*
> Standard YouTube License
> SHOW LESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments are disabled for this video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your vid is BS propaganda. Four minutes into the vid the claim the US was attacking German submarines and Germany was nor retaliating. German submarines started the aggression by torpedoing American flagged ships and included the attacks on US Naval ships that killed and injured scores of US Sailors.
> 
> US Navy ships attacked by Germany before Pearl Harbor or WWll declaration of war.
> USS Greer 4 September 1941
> USS Kearny 17 October 1941
> USS Reuben James 31 October 1941
> 
> Video debunked in first four minutes. Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> going by ONE VIDEO? I did not go by ONE VIDEO there.there are DOZENS of links and DOZENS of videos UNDER THAT  in there you did not look at.
> 
> they are a hell MUCH more accurate than what hollywoods movie and our corrupt textbooks and history taught us.miserable fail from you as always.
> 
> that ONE part in that video that might be wrong.Doesnt counter ALL the links and evidence in there UNDER that video though.give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of those "links" come with a warning that to view them you must leave Youtube and go to an unsecured address. My security system says do not go. What else you got?
Click to expand...


the fact you LIE all the time when backed up against the wall,i would expect this LATEST lie from you to avoid the truth.why am i not surprised? very clever but another fail as always.sorry i am not gullible to fall for that new lie of yours.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
> The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I teach what happened in WWII (and every other topic covered), of course. What the heck were you expecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No answer, as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad state of education
Click to expand...




What do you mean?


----------



## Camp

LA RAM FAN said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He documents his video with a long list of more of his own videos that LA RAM posted. In other words, he documents himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing missed in these Pearl Harbor conspiracies is that a newly invented radar system was in place and actually spotted the incomimg Japanese aircrafr coming in on rheir way ro Pearl. Radar operators reported in a timely fashion, but as Congressional hearing would discover, the officer in charge who received the warning was inexperienced and mistakenly judged the radar report to be about a group of B-17's scheduled to arrive from the opposite direction. What a difference it would have made if the warning from radar had been heeded. All those Battle Ships would have been locked and loaded. The surprise would have been on the Japs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another coincidence, eh?
> 
> So now we have proof that:
> 
> 1.  The Allies had broken the Japanese code before Pearl Harbor
> 2.  Radar picked up the on coming attack at Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Yet nothing was done.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they STILL have not owned up to it yet they were taken to school by me,you and Gipper in this video here?
> 
> Oh yeah,thats right,they wont watch it cause they only see what they WANT to see if it does not go along with their warped opinions they have been brainwashed to believe as the gospel truth by both our corrupt school system in history classes and HOLLYWOOD as well.
> 
> they wont look at the evidence in this short  30 minute video cause pesky facts and evidence dont matter to them.
> 
> this video here really is ALL you need to show them to prove YOU are the winner in the chessgame and checkmated their asses that FDR was a traiter.
> 
> It ALSO has MANY other great links and videos in it that they will never click on and watch since they cant come to grips with reality they have been brainwashed and programmed by the schools their whole entire lives.
> 
> this is also a very short one just a little over 5 minutes long that in a nutshell,explains the REAL history on FDR and the pearl harbour attacks that I would take the time to show to children since THEY are open minded and no biased about it. its a great video for beginners who are open minded and not biased on FDR actually Willing to look at the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He documents his video with a long list of more of his own videos that LA RAM posted. In other words, he documents himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for proving as always,the TRUTH scares you and are as always,are going to do THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when challenged to read and watch ALL the links and videos in there which is about 25 or so.
> 
> keep on fooling yourself and telling yourself to make yourself feel better that HOLLYWOOD and our TEXTBOOKS from our corrupt school system from our corrupt HISTORY classes is the gospel truth,you kill me as always.
Click to expand...

You provided no links to read. All your links are to videos from an unknown un-secure address.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as we both know,you will do ANYTHING to avoid defeat when you are backed up against the wall and you just do the same thing that guy in that pic does when you cant counter the evidence so good luck getting someone else to take your bait

I unlike many here,see the truth about you,that same as WRONGwinger,you are a government paid shill that has penetraed this site who tries to derail truth discussion on the corruption of FDR same as many do on Reagan,you can fool others shill like the brainwashed and programmed mary ann with your lies,NOT ME.bye.


----------



## regent

LA RAM FAN said:


> as we both know,you will do ANYTHING to avoid defeat when you are backed up against the wall and you just do the same thing that guy in that pic does when you cant counter the evidence so good luck getting someone else to take your bait
> 
> I unlike many here,see the truth about you,that same as WRONGwinger,you are a government paid shill that has penetraed this site who tries to derail truth discussion on the corruption of FDR same as many do on Reagan,you can fool others shill like the brainwashed and programmed mary ann with your lies,NOT ME.bye.


Was Reagan wrong in voting for FDR four times?


----------



## Unkotare

Fallacy after fallacy.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Fallacy after fallacy.


But you said you were a history teacher. So how did Abigail Adams advise John on the XYZ affair?


----------



## sparky

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how your silly name calling sounds when it is clear you do not know your History. Did you miss that class?
> Trust me,I know.
> 
> We had gas stamps for my Mother to get to work, no tires, period. Sugar was rationed, plus many other commodities. Those that had cars,treated them like gold.
> 
> After the war, my Dad had a new car every year! after they began making them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
> The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I teach what happened in WWII (and every other topic covered), of course. What the heck were you expecting?
Click to expand...



History is raft with revisonists 

Usually the winner gets to write it, but in our case it's through then lens of misplaced guilt for times that were not only tough , we were literally under threat of disappearing off this rock as a country

Most can't get their heads around this, maybe you can?

Dad always told me the '_real hero's didn't come back_'  , always downplayed his part , my brother finally goaded him into a local documentary for  posterity 

i would encourage you towards_ listening _ Mr Unkotare

because the entire reason you're not goosestepping to class is due to them

~S~


----------



## Unkotare

sparky said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a history teacher. How about you, big mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is? Your ridiculous butchering of logic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you teach the atrocities committed by the empire of Japan?
> The rape of Nanking, torture and starvation of prisoners, Korean women forced into btothels.........or just that FDR was mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I teach what happened in WWII (and every other topic covered), of course. What the heck were you expecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> History is raft with revisonists
> 
> Usually the winner gets to write it, but in our case it's through then lens of misplaced guilt for times that were not only tough , we were literally under threat of disappearing off this rock as a country
> 
> Most can't get their heads around this, maybe you can?
> 
> Dad always told me the '_real hero's didn't come back_'  , always downplayed his part , my brother finally goaded him into a local documentary for  posterity
> 
> i would encourage you towards_ listening _ Mr Unkotare
> 
> because the entire reason you're not goosestepping to class is due to them
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...




Don’t be ridiculous (in many ways).


----------



## Markle

Camp said:


> The country will be in great need of an FDR or Obama by the time Trump is booted out on his fat ass.



Why would you want another Great Depression recovery extended or seven years?  Oh, yeah right, Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama ran out the recovery from the 2007 recession for eight years of malaise!


----------



## Slimdugger99

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we all remember FDR's slaves working on the WH's plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> The Japanese Americans were put into prison camps for being Japanese...
> 
> Now Jake if Trump did this to Muslim Americans you would scream like crazy about how Trump is evil but FDR is a hero to you.
> 
> Also during Roosevelt tenure as President he sent Jewish people fleeing death camps back to Europe and yet you scream about how Trump is a damn Nazi for deporting illegals...
> 
> So if FDR is a great hero of America then you have very low standards because the reality is FDR was a racist bigot from upstate New York from a very rich family, but hey Trump is a Nazi and FDR is a hero to those like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 1942 America
> 
> We were racist
Click to expand...


Hate to tell you but we still are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

sparky said:


> ....we were literally under threat of disappearing off this rock as a country....




No we weren't.


----------



## Slimdugger99

Votto said:


> Progs are in a dilemma over FDR.  He was one of the Founding Prog fathers who preached "positive rights".  In other words, he promoted exponentially expanding and power hungry government but was a racist and locked up innocent Japanese Americans.  He also tried to change the Constitution to put stooge judges on the Supreme Court so that they would rule in his favor.
> 
> Shrug, they just embrace him anyway..
> 
> Disgusting.



This is just more of the usual right wing propaganda slung around every possible situation to see what sticks and provokes other reactionaries to pile on.  The whole Roosevelt revisionist debate is calculated to further divide by smearing a liberal icon for actions taken out of context and time.  The actions he took soon after the attack on Pearl Harbor were taken at a time when the country was most vulnerable and our very existence was in jeopardy.  He interred over 100,000 citizens of Japanese ancestry for reasons too numerous to adequately discuss in this forum now.  Needless to say that he weighed the pros and cons of his actions and believed that they were the most expedient and effective way to remove any possibility of cooperation or collaboration with this population.  During the war, the right to habeus corpus was suspended, giving the government extraordinary power in suspending the rights of citizens temporarily.  Roosevelt didn’t survive the conflict so he didn’t face the consequences for many of his actions.  The Government however, recognized the gravity of this mistake after the war by issuing 
an apology in writing and assuming financial responsibility for those affected.  Mistakes made during the hysteria and fog of war are common, and this detention of Japanese American citizens, unconscionable.  The government’s attempt to redress this great insult stands in sharp contrast to the avoidance of any responsibility for the long festering wounds of racism and slavery.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> ... The whole Roosevelt revisionist debate....



No debate or revision involved. It simply is what it is.


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> .... actions taken out of context and time.  ....




The criminal actions of the scumbag fdr are being considered exactly in context and time.


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> ... for reasons too numerous to adequately discuss in this forum now.  ....




The reasons for the scumbag's concentration camps are of a number very easy to discuss here and now. They include primarily racism, scapegoating, and greed.


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> .... the long festering wounds of racism and slavery....





Another crime brought to you by the democrat party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

America has always been racist.

The GOP, if in power in 1942, would interned the Japanese.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> America has always been racist.
> 
> The GOP, if in power in 1942, would interned the Japanese.


Hence the revisionist history

Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria


----------



## Slimdugger99

Unkotare said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The whole Roosevelt revisionist debate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No debate or revision involved. It simply is what it is.
Click to expand...


Revisionist because they were distorting his record in other ways, not the internment.  Facts are facts but they also can’t be divorced from their time and circumstance.  This wasn’t a polemic exercise, it was tooth and nail, the nation’s very existence.  Lots of mistakes were made.  The real test should be: how many were owned up to?,  how many were rectified?.  Nowadays people just make up the facts that they like, or ignore factual reality and just pretend that our history never happened.  The reason Germans and Italians weren’t rounded up probably was because they were white, they were too numerous, and because they had been assimilated and were culturally invisible in the population.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimdugger99

Unkotare said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... the long festering wounds of racism and slavery....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another crime brought to you by the democrat party.
Click to expand...


Really?!, “Scumbag”, well then what were Hirohito?, Tojo?, Hitler?, Mussolini?. What endearments do you have for them? I’ll bet they’re all your heroes, aren’t they? How about Assad?, BinLauden?, Hussein?, you love them too, don’t you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> ....  Facts are facts...



And the fact is that throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps is an atrocity that overshadows anything the scumbag fdr did that some might want to perceive as positive.


----------



## rightwinger

Slimdugger99 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The whole Roosevelt revisionist debate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No debate or revision involved. It simply is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revisionist because they were distorting his record in other ways, not the internment.  Facts are facts but they also can’t be divorced from their time and circumstance.  This wasn’t a polemic exercise, it was tooth and nail, the nation’s very existence.  Lots of mistakes were made.  The real test should be: how many were owned up to?,  how many were rectified?.  Nowadays people just make up the facts that they like, or ignore factual reality and just pretend that our history never happened.  The reason Germans and Italians weren’t rounded up probably was because they were white, they were too numerous, and because they had been assimilated and were culturally invisible in the population.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Germans and Italians were too large in number and had political connections. They were also white

My Grandmother was a German citizen and had immigrated in the 20s. The FBI interviewed her and asked some neighbors. She was left alone

Germans who belonged to the Bundt, were politically active and made anti  American statements were locked up


----------



## eagle1462010

The mindset of the time set the framework for what happened.  As we look back in history we do it from a different perspective, and fail to account for the perspective of the time these decisions were made.

Simple example is the Tuskegee Airmen.  Who had to fight tooth and nail to get to fight in the War.  During that time they were considered a joke and not worthy of the time and money to train them.  Yet once the got into the fight they were one of the best combat fighter groups in Europe.

Given that......we were going to War with Japan...under that mindset the fear of the day was that the Japanese Americans here would possibly cause us problems here and they were locked up.  Since they had dark skin it was acceptable to the mindset of the day.  Whether we like it or not.  

Nearly 30 million died in that War........and the people fighting it didn't give a rip if you were offended by their actions, when they were going off to possibly die in this war.

We look back today..............and go that was plain WRONG.......just like we look back and go Look what we did to the Indians........that was plain wrong......but again under Manifest Destiny and mind set of that time they didn't have a problem with it.  It's just what it was and how it went down.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Facts are facts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact is that throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps is an atrocity that overshadows anything the scumbag fdr did that some might want to perceive as positive.
Click to expand...

There were a lot of racist attrocities in the 1940s
Racism existed before FDR and it was around after FDR
Welcome to the club


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has always been racist.
> 
> The GOP, if in power in 1942, would interned the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
Click to expand...


You _need_ to believe to justify your democrat racism.


----------



## eagle1462010

FDR was a power hungry Socialism nightmare.........To me he was Woodrow Wilson on Steroids..........many of his actions of that day led to the shredding of the Constitution and Enumerated Powers.  He used the Great Depression and the War to push his views into action during a time of crisis........A moment in history when people are too consumed with fighting the War to care...........and we are still paying for it to this day.

We would have eventually gone to War no matter who was President.  Hitler couldn't be allowed to win, and Imperial Japan would have to go down as well.

Regardless on how it played out.........We were going to War.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has always been racist.
> 
> The GOP, if in power in 1942, would interned the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You _need_ to believe to justify your democrat racism.
Click to expand...


Where were Republicans fighting against racism in 1942?
Not Ralph Carr but the party powers 

Nobody cared about racism in 1942, there was a war to be won......and the Japanese were on the wrong side

Teach THAT to your class


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> FDR was a power hungry Socialism nightmare.........To me he was Woodrow Wilson on Steroids..........many of his actions of that day led to the shredding of the Constitution and Enumerated Powers.  He used the Great Depression and the War to push his views into action during a time of crisis........A moment in history when people are too consumed with fighting the War to care...........and we are still paying for it to this day.
> 
> We would have eventually gone to War no matter who was President.  Hitler couldn't be allowed to win, and Imperial Japan would have to go down as well.
> 
> Regardless on how it played out.........We were going to War.


Desperate times call for desperate measures 

We were socialist during WWII. Government controlled production and pricing . Any president couldn’t have done it....FDR did and it won the war


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a power hungry Socialism nightmare.........To me he was Woodrow Wilson on Steroids..........many of his actions of that day led to the shredding of the Constitution and Enumerated Powers.  He used the Great Depression and the War to push his views into action during a time of crisis........A moment in history when people are too consumed with fighting the War to care...........and we are still paying for it to this day.
> 
> We would have eventually gone to War no matter who was President.  Hitler couldn't be allowed to win, and Imperial Japan would have to go down as well.
> 
> Regardless on how it played out.........We were going to War.
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate times call for desperate measures
> 
> We were socialist during WWII. Government controlled production and pricing . Any president couldn’t have done it....FDR did and it won the war
Click to expand...

The people fighting the War..........WON THE WAR..............The women working in manufacturing WON THE WAR............and the people would have done it regardless of who was President............

In regards to our strategy in Europe............Churchill understood better than FDR what needed to be done there..........He was concerned what was going to happen with Russia AFTER THE WAR..............FDR didn't listen..........and as a result Germany was divided in half after the War and the very reason Britain went to War in the first place........POLAND.........was occupied until Reagan.........Churchill understood a different strategy but didn't have the equipment and troops to implement it..............He knew that we needed to take Germany and as much land as possible before Russia got there..........Because he knew we would have to pay for it after.


----------



## eagle1462010

FDR  shredded the 10th.......


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... the long festering wounds of racism and slavery....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another crime brought to you by the democrat party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?!, “Scumbag”,....
Click to expand...



Yes, SCUMBAG.


----------



## JakeStarkey

My grandparents and parents would disagree that "the people would have done it regardless of who was President."  They all voted against him, but they all said no other American leader could have united the American people in necessary effort as did FDR.

Following a strict construction of the Constitution would have not permitted the tools necessary for a centralized war effort.


----------



## eagle1462010

America’s biggest and most predictable train wreck. Unfunded Liabilities.

America’s near $20 trillion of gross federal debt is already twice the annual revenues collected by all the world’s governments combined. But, if unfunded liabilities, including promised Social Security, Medicare and government pension payments are included, the federal government actually owes somewhere between $100 trillion and $200 trillion.

Servicing its debt is a huge and growing problem. According to a recent note by Antony Davies, an associate professor of economics at Duquesne University and James R. Harrigan, a senior research fellow at Strata, the federal debt has grown at an average annual rate of 8.2% since 2000, doubling from $10 trillion to $20 trillion in the last eight years. There have been four main lenders: foreigners, Americans, the Federal Reserve, and, most importantly, government trust funds.



Was never meant to be under the Constitution and has led to a Gov't too big for it's britches...........With the power to abuse it's own citizens with that power..........a Gov't that can decide to hand out money for any idea that comes to mind..............and a path of insolvency that was NEVER MEANT TO BE.


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> My grandparents and parents would disagree that "the people would have done it regardless of who was President."  They all voted against him, but they all said no other American leader could have united the American people in necessary effort as did FDR.
> 
> Following a strict construction of the Constitution would have not permitted the tools necessary for a centralized war effort.


Baloney.........we would have built the tools of War out of Necessity regardless of who was in charge............that is BS


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Facts are facts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact is that throwing innocent Americans into concentration camps is an atrocity that overshadows anything the scumbag fdr did that some might want to perceive as positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were a lot of racist attrocities in the 1940s
> Racism existed before FDR and it was around after FDR
> Welcome to the club
Click to expand...


A lot of democrats like you were racist then just like you are today.


----------



## Unkotare

Slimdugger99 said:


> ...... I’ll bet they’re all your heroes, aren’t they?.....




You suck at betting. Stop being illogical.


----------



## eagle1462010

FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........

He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.

It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents and parents would disagree that "the people would have done it regardless of who was President."  They all voted against him, but they all said no other American leader could have united the American people in necessary effort as did FDR.
> 
> Following a strict construction of the Constitution would have not permitted the tools necessary for a centralized war effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.........we would have built the tools of War out of Necessity regardless of who was in charge............that is BS
Click to expand...

Baloney. . . . although you just inferred that the building of "the tools of War out of Necessity" meant that if someone else was in charge, that person would have attacked the strict constructionist nature of the Constitution.  Change was inevitable in those situations, and FDR was the architect and WWII the catalyst for the emergence of the modern U. S. nation and its governance.


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a power hungry Socialism nightmare.........To me he was Woodrow Wilson on Steroids..........many of his actions of that day led to the shredding of the Constitution and Enumerated Powers.  He used the Great Depression and the War to push his views into action during a time of crisis........A moment in history when people are too consumed with fighting the War to care...........and we are still paying for it to this day.
> 
> We would have eventually gone to War no matter who was President.  Hitler couldn't be allowed to win, and Imperial Japan would have to go down as well.
> 
> Regardless on how it played out.........We were going to War.
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate times call for desperate measures
> 
> We were socialist during WWII. Government controlled production and pricing . Any president couldn’t have done it....FDR did and it won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people fighting the War..........WON THE WAR..............The women working in manufacturing WON THE WAR............and the people would have done it regardless of who was President............
> 
> In regards to our strategy in Europe............Churchill understood better than FDR what needed to be done there..........He was concerned what was going to happen with Russia AFTER THE WAR..............FDR didn't listen..........and as a result Germany was divided in half after the War and the very reason Britain went to War in the first place........POLAND.........was occupied until Reagan.........Churchill understood a different strategy but didn't have the equipment and troops to implement it..............He knew that we needed to take Germany and as much land as possible before Russia got there..........Because he knew we would have to pay for it after.
Click to expand...

Germany was divided in half because the Soviets already held half of it. It was the Soviets who defeated the Nazis with our help


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........
> 
> He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.
> 
> It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.


Those social promises have been kept for 80 years 
No reason they won’t continue to be paid


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents and parents would disagree that "the people would have done it regardless of who was President."  They all voted against him, but they all said no other American leader could have united the American people in necessary effort as did FDR.
> 
> Following a strict construction of the Constitution would have not permitted the tools necessary for a centralized war effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.........we would have built the tools of War out of Necessity regardless of who was in charge............that is BS
Click to expand...

If we followed the Constitution, those tools of war would not have been built in a free market society


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents and parents would disagree that "the people would have done it regardless of who was President."  They all voted against him, but they all said no other American leader could have united the American people in necessary effort as did FDR.
> 
> Following a strict construction of the Constitution would have not permitted the tools necessary for a centralized war effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.........we would have built the tools of War out of Necessity regardless of who was in charge............that is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney. . . . although you just inferred that the building of "the tools of War out of Necessity" meant that if someone else was in charge, that person would have attacked the strict constructionist nature of the Constitution.  Change was inevitable in those situations, and FDR was the architect and WWII the catalyst for the emergence of the modern U. S. nation and its governance.
Click to expand...

He's a HERO to you.............I already knew that.  He's a HERO to socialist UTOPIA................

Just like you............you make Promises that we can't keep.  Promises of Milk and Honey and NEVER ENDING HAPPINESS..............

You ignore the Constitution and praise the changes made to it.  You, like FDR did, say the CRISIS MADE IT NECESSARY.............it wasn't necessary.  Our country had been at War in the past without pissing on the Constitution and won.............Tanks were built.......aircraft were built.........without the necessity of changing the FUNDAMENTAL concept of the Constitution.

You ignore the post I made on unfunded liabilities...............the pensions........the ever growing mandatory funding that are 2/3rds of our budget already and set to implode us in the future.  Just like the others who made promises under Socialism that have fell throughout history.

FDR screwed us with that action..........your living in DENIAL of that is just what you are................We can't pay the bills that are coming...........You could spend zero on the military and still not pay for what's coming...................it's simply impossible..............

But you will DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............

Tell me how to pay for the unfunded liabilities............and I will show you reports ........year after year after decades that say our path is unsustainable.......You will bitch and moan and call me names.............and it doesn't matter.............the math isn't lying............the problem is there.......and it will screw us in the end just like it has screwed other nations in History..........


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........
> 
> He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.
> 
> It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> Those social promises have been kept for 80 years
> No reason they won’t continue to be paid
Click to expand...

Blinder on............socialism good..........capitalism bad.............theme from the left.

You ignore the facts.........and what's coming............and when it does come you'll be there to save the day from us evil people who show the data and the path that we can't hope to pay for.......................

It's what you do............it's what FDR did.............History will prove who was right.........but people like you will try to alter the facts and blame others for the path that led us here...........

It's just what you do............


----------



## JakeStarkey

FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.

The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.

eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."

The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.

History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.


Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............

No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....

No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........

You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.

It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............

The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.

But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........
> 
> He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.
> 
> It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> Those social promises have been kept for 80 years
> No reason they won’t continue to be paid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blinder on............socialism good..........capitalism bad.............theme from the left.
> 
> You ignore the facts.........and what's coming............and when it does come you'll be there to save the day from us evil people who show the data and the path that we can't hope to pay for.......................
> 
> It's what you do............it's what FDR did.............History will prove who was right.........but people like you will try to alter the facts and blame others for the path that led us here...........
> 
> It's just what you do............
Click to expand...

Ummm.....yea

Social Security is good
We have FDR to thank


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........
> 
> He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.
> 
> It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> Those social promises have been kept for 80 years
> No reason they won’t continue to be paid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blinder on............socialism good..........capitalism bad.............theme from the left.
> 
> You ignore the facts.........and what's coming............and when it does come you'll be there to save the day from us evil people who show the data and the path that we can't hope to pay for.......................
> 
> It's what you do............it's what FDR did.............History will prove who was right.........but people like you will try to alter the facts and blame others for the path that led us here...........
> 
> It's just what you do............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
Click to expand...

As you dodge the unfunded liabilities and massive debt we have now.........Add in the pensions and other promises we can't possibly keep and keep telling yourself it's good.....................


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
Click to expand...

FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb

To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that

Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market

No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........
> 
> He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.
> 
> It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> Those social promises have been kept for 80 years
> No reason they won’t continue to be paid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blinder on............socialism good..........capitalism bad.............theme from the left.
> 
> You ignore the facts.........and what's coming............and when it does come you'll be there to save the day from us evil people who show the data and the path that we can't hope to pay for.......................
> 
> It's what you do............it's what FDR did.............History will prove who was right.........but people like you will try to alter the facts and blame others for the path that led us here...........
> 
> It's just what you do............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you dodge the unfunded liabilities and massive debt we have now.........Add in the pensions and other promises we can't possibly keep and keep telling yourself it's good.....................
Click to expand...


Eighty years and counting.  Conservatives have been predicting the demise of Social Security the whole time


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
Click to expand...

And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............

Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........

As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......

You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............

I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR made promises of Socialism that could never be met by future generations..............which set the foundation for a LARGE federal Gov't..........
> 
> He and his socialist policies and taking a leak on the Constitution of the United States have led us to bills and PROMISES that we have NO POSSIBILITY TO PAY.
> 
> It is not the topic of discussion here..............but we were screwed by him and Wilson over 7 decades ago and a century ago who used the FOG of WAR and a time of crisis to implement Social changes which were against the Constitution................and like another poster already said..........when struck down by the Supreme Court............FDR pitched a fit and tried to rig the court............FDR was POMPUS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> Those social promises have been kept for 80 years
> No reason they won’t continue to be paid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blinder on............socialism good..........capitalism bad.............theme from the left.
> 
> You ignore the facts.........and what's coming............and when it does come you'll be there to save the day from us evil people who show the data and the path that we can't hope to pay for.......................
> 
> It's what you do............it's what FDR did.............History will prove who was right.........but people like you will try to alter the facts and blame others for the path that led us here...........
> 
> It's just what you do............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you dodge the unfunded liabilities and massive debt we have now.........Add in the pensions and other promises we can't possibly keep and keep telling yourself it's good.....................
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eighty years and counting.  Conservatives have been predicting the demise of Social Security the whole time
Click to expand...

Again.............do the math of the unfunded liabilities...................and show how we pay for it.............the IOU's of the program are stacking up.......and the amounts put in there by the people is drying up.............And our Gov't has already used the funds placed there when it was placed in the General Fund............Big government eating it up...........replacing it with a stack of worthless IOU's..............

Making promises it can not possibly pay for................

You and people like you...........FDR..........have done this to our nation...........

You will refuse to look at the numbers..............the math........until hell freezes over...........it's what you do......


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............
> 
> Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........
> 
> As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......
> 
> You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............
> 
> I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.
Click to expand...

Actually, we didn’t built those weapons of war before FDR
Our military strength was an embarrassment. 

After the war, we were a Superpower


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............
> 
> Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........
> 
> As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......
> 
> You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............
> 
> I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn’t built those weapons of war before FDR
> Our military strength was an embarrassment.
> 
> After the war, we were a Superpower
Click to expand...

LOL

The modern weapons of War in the Civil War were the strongest of it's time back then..........as the world marveled over the advances of War by that War.......

Just as the weapons of War in WWI were marvels of the time............Holy Shit............a tank...........a plane........and the world marveled at them........The advances of modern Warfare of the time.....

Guess those weapons that got built for those Wars were FAIRY TALES..........never happened..........man didn't figure out new ways to kill each other back then because FDR wasn't there to guide them............

I'm sure those fighting in those Wars.........went...........WE NEED FDR............

Your spewing pure leftist propaganda as you IDOLIZE FDR..............

That is your problem and not mine..........


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............
> 
> Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........
> 
> As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......
> 
> You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............
> 
> I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn’t built those weapons of war before FDR
> Our military strength was an embarrassment.
> 
> After the war, we were a Superpower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The modern weapons of War in the Civil War were the strongest of it's time back then..........as the world marveled over the advances of War by that War.......
> 
> Just as the weapons of War in WWI were marvels of the time............Holy Shit............a tank...........a plane........and the world marveled at them........The advances of modern Warfare of the time.....
> 
> Guess those weapons that got built for those Wars were FAIRY TALES..........never happened..........man didn't figure out new ways to kill each other back then because FDR wasn't there to guide them............
> 
> I'm sure those fighting in those Wars.........went...........WE NEED FDR............
> 
> Your spewing pure leftist propaganda as you IDOLIZE FDR..............
> 
> That is your problem and not mine..........
Click to expand...


Prior to both WWI and WWII we allowed our military strength to dwindle. 
We listened to the isolationists who were only concerned with defending our shores
In WWI it took a year to build up our army to the point it could fight, In WWII it was 1943 before we had a force capable of effectively fighting


----------



## eagle1462010

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............
> 
> Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........
> 
> As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......
> 
> You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............
> 
> I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn’t built those weapons of war before FDR
> Our military strength was an embarrassment.
> 
> After the war, we were a Superpower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The modern weapons of War in the Civil War were the strongest of it's time back then..........as the world marveled over the advances of War by that War.......
> 
> Just as the weapons of War in WWI were marvels of the time............Holy Shit............a tank...........a plane........and the world marveled at them........The advances of modern Warfare of the time.....
> 
> Guess those weapons that got built for those Wars were FAIRY TALES..........never happened..........man didn't figure out new ways to kill each other back then because FDR wasn't there to guide them............
> 
> I'm sure those fighting in those Wars.........went...........WE NEED FDR............
> 
> Your spewing pure leftist propaganda as you IDOLIZE FDR..............
> 
> That is your problem and not mine..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prior to both WWI and WWII we allowed our military strength to dwindle.
> We listened to the isolationists who were only concerned with defending our shores
> In WWI it took a year to build up our army to the point it could fight, In WWII it was 1943 before we had a force capable of effectively fighting
Click to expand...

So...............


----------



## Moonglow

On April 6, the U.S. Army was a constabulary force of 127,151 soldiers. The National Guard had 181,620 members. Both the country and the Army were absolutely unprepared for what was going to happen.

The United States had no process in place to build a mass army, supply it, transport it and fight it. Continental European powers had a universal military service program in place, and when war broke out, reservists -- already trained -- went to their mobilization points and joined their units.
World War I: Building the American military


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............
> 
> Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........
> 
> As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......
> 
> You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............
> 
> I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn’t built those weapons of war before FDR
> Our military strength was an embarrassment.
> 
> After the war, we were a Superpower
Click to expand...

FDR spent time in the 30's quietly developing the weapons and preparing for WWII.  Weapons that would lead to the winning of WWII. As an Assistant Secretary of the Navy, he learned and knew how important it was to equip the military with modern weapons. FDR gets credit for helping to develop the aircraft carriers that defeated Japan and the bombers that defeated the Nazi's. Even the infantry rifles used by troops in WWII were developed under FDR.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Eagle clearly does not understand SS is as much a necessary fact of the US as is Medicare and Medicaid: they are not going anywhere, and their funding is easily financed if Congress will get off its butt.

Eagle does not understand that the US of the twenties and thirties could not have beat the Axis of the forties.


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> Eagle clearly does not understand SS is as much a necessary fact of the US as is Medicare and Medicaid: they are not going anywhere, and their funding is easily financed if Congress will get off its butt.
> 
> Eagle does not understand that the US of the twenties and thirties could not have beat the Axis of the forties.


That is a matter of opinion.  Man has always found new and improved methods of killing each other...........Had FDR never existed we would have done the same.........Your putting him as an IDOL doesn't say anything to me. 

In regards to the unfunded liabilities......you will never engage that subject matter...........because the facts don't support your position.  It is why you deflect and refuse to enter that argument.  Or put up BS ways that can never pay it.

There will be no winner between us in this argument.  You will continue your standard opinion and I will continue mine.  Never side will budge........and it is useless to continue...........


----------



## JakeStarkey

That is your opinion, Eagle, that conflicts with the facts.

You silly do not comprehend the reality of history or the economics of modern society and government.

I will not engage you further on this subject.


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> That is your opinion, Eagle, that conflicts with the facts.
> 
> You silly do not comprehend the reality of history or the economics of modern society and government.
> 
> I will not engage you further on this subject.


Pointless to argue with you...............I agree............

You will not engage the unfunded liabilities and what they mean...........FDR is a GOD TO YOU............not so much to me...........

No manner of argument is gonna change that..............I'm against you.......your against me.........So be it.


----------



## gipper

MaryAnne11 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Naval code was not broken by American code breakers until late May 1942. What evidence do you have that the code was broken before Pearl Harbor? Please provide a link. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.
> 
> He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.
> 
> He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.
> 
> Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.
> 
> 
> mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you blaming me for? This thread was about FDR ,not Obama.
> 
> As for me, I have been respectfully watching Barbara Bush funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't waste five seconds on her funeral.  May she rest in peace, but I think she was a disgusting elitist just like her asshole criminal of a husband and her doofus sons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying that hate a little far? Blame her Husband and Son.
Click to expand...


I hate no one.  Not even the Bush Crime Family.  I do hate what they have done.  

Barbara certainly knew were Poppy was on November 22, 1963...to bad she didn't make a deathbed confession.


*Where Was Poppy?*

*“Somewhere in Texas”*

George H. W. Bush may be one of the few Americans of his generation who cannot recall exactly where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas on November 22, 1963.

At times he has said that he was “somewhere in Texas.” Bush was indeed “somewhere” in Texas. And he had every reason to remember. At the time Bush was the thirty-nine-year-old chairman of the Harris County (Houston) Republican Party and an outspoken critic of the president. He was also actively campaigning for a seat in the U.S. Senate at exactly the time Kennedy was assassinated right in Bush’s own state. The story behind Bush’s apparent evasiveness is complicated. Yet it is crucial to an understanding not just of the Bush family, but also of a tragic chapter in the nation’s history.

GHW Bush & JFK Hit - WhoWhatWhy


----------



## rightwinger

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle clearly does not understand SS is as much a necessary fact of the US as is Medicare and Medicaid: they are not going anywhere, and their funding is easily financed if Congress will get off its butt.
> 
> Eagle does not understand that the US of the twenties and thirties could not have beat the Axis of the forties.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a matter of opinion.  Man has always found new and improved methods of killing each other...........Had FDR never existed we would have done the same.........Your putting him as an IDOL doesn't say anything to me.
> 
> In regards to the unfunded liabilities......you will never engage that subject matter...........because the facts don't support your position.  It is why you deflect and refuse to enter that argument.  Or put up BS ways that can never pay it.
> 
> There will be no winner between us in this argument.  You will continue your standard opinion and I will continue mine.  Never side will budge........and it is useless to continue...........
Click to expand...

Actually, if FDR had listened to his critics from the right we would not have done the same

We would be isolationist, military spending would be sparse, we would not have been helping Britain and the Soviets, we would have continued to appease Japanese expansion 

FDR was the right man at the right time


----------



## Unkotare

Eleanor Roosevelt: Undo the Mistake of Internment (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Unkotare

An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII 


An Eloquent Baptist Protest Against Internment Camps During WWII | Japanese american, Internment and History


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He held similar racist views as the majority of America in 1942. In many ways he was more open than the rest of society.
> There were very few Americans who did not want the Japanese locked up. No, he did not “know” the Japanese were no threat. Nobody in 1942 “knew” they were no threat
> The consensus was better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are becoming a broken record
> 
> Japanese went to internment camps, it shouldn’t have happened but that was the way things were
> 
> No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare

"Dear Earl": the Fair Play Committee, Earl Warren, and Japanese internment. - Free Online Library



"Dear Earl: 

I presume upon my friendship with you to write you regarding a matter over which I am much concerned. I am convinced that we must deal fairly with the loyal Americans of Japanese ancestry who have been evacuated from our state. (1) 

This is how Alfred J. Lundberg began his letter to his friend Earl Warren on July 13, 1943. Warren was the new governor of California, having taken office earlier that year after a term as state attorney general. Lundberg was the chief executive of the Key System, the East Bay's major private rail, bus, and ferry mass transit company. He had twice served as president of the State Chamber of Commerce and four times as leader of the chamber's Oakland branch. He was a trustee of Berkeley's Pacific School of Religion and board member of the East Bay chapter of the Conference of Christians and Jews. In 1943, it would have been hard to find a more representative member of Oakland's establishment than Al Lundberg. (2) "


----------



## Unkotare

Americans of good conscience and firm morality understood right and wrong even in the ancient, ancient days of the 1940s.


----------



## Unkotare

"AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS" 

"The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA. 

Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "


In 2016 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
Click to expand...


Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
Click to expand...

FDR has plenty of defenses, the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times, and the historians in reviewing the period that rated FDR the greatest.. So both people and historians rated him the best. So who else is there? Are the people wrong or the historians?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR has plenty of defenses....
Click to expand...



You've never presented any.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> ... the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times....




So, in your mind Putin and fdr are equally "great"?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are becoming a broken record
> 
> Japanese went to internment camps, it shouldn’t have happened but that was the way things were
> 
> No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

June 1944

Where were they in 1942


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Americans of good conscience and firm morality understood right and wrong even in the ancient, ancient days of the 1940s.


Evidently not


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are becoming a broken record
> 
> Japanese went to internment camps, it shouldn’t have happened but that was the way things were
> 
> No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> June 1944
> 
> Where were they in 1942
Click to expand...



Watching the liar they elected shit all over the Constitution.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans of good conscience and firm morality understood right and wrong even in the ancient, ancient days of the 1940s.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
Click to expand...



I have provided ample proof. You have just continued to insist everyone is as racist as you are.


----------



## Unkotare

"_[T]he sooner we get the young [native-born] Japanese out of the camps the better._"

                      - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1943


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria



Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Those social promises have been kept for 80 years
> No reason they won’t continue to be paid



As you know, there is a perfectly good reason they won't continue to be paid.  M-O-N-E-Y.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank








As you know, we'd have been fine if the retirement age had been tied to our longevity expectation.


----------



## regent

Well so far Trump has not called history, "fake history". Probably because Trump does not read history.


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
Click to expand...

Reliable source?

How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, we'd have been fine if the retirement age had been tied to our longevity expectation.
Click to expand...

Agree, it isn’t a simple change to raise Social Security to 70 for new people in the system. 
No reason to panic


----------



## rightwinger

The father of Japanese internment was Republican Earl Warren who shortly after the attacks was advocating about the threat of Japanese in California

The same Earl Warren who later became Governor of California and Chief Justice of the Supreme Court and chaired the Warren Commission after JFKs assassination

The Unacknowledged Lesson: Earl Warren and the Japanese Relocation Controversy | VQR Online


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
Click to expand...

Lieutenant General John L DeWirr was the Commander of Western Defense Command. He was the military authority in charge of protecting the western region of continental  America from Japanese attacks. Made no difference who the President was.  He wanted Japanese vacated from the west coast. FDR simply followed the advice of his Commander on the ground.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
Click to expand...




The Republican governor of CO complained about the injustice of it.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lieutenant General John L DeWirr was the Commander of Western Defense Command. He was the military authority in charge of protecting the western region of continental  America from Japanese attacks. Made no difference who the President was.  He wanted Japanese vacated from the west coast. FDR simply followed the advice of his Commander on the ground.
Click to expand...





Bullshit. The scumbag fdr signed the EO, no one else.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long until we discover the American people were forced to vote for FDR four times. The  people must have hated FDR's guts for forcing them to do that. But then we discover the Historians were forced to vote FDR as America's greatest president, even after FDR bombed Pearl Harbor. Where, oh where, does it end? Of course if the Americans hadn't voted for FDR four times we now know they too would be put in the concentration camps along with the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who was president.......the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist democrat speculation.
> 
> Racists always assume everyone else is racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are becoming a broken record
> 
> Japanese went to internment camps, it shouldn’t have happened but that was the way things were
> 
> No matter who was president, Democrat or Republican........the Japanese were going to the camps
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


>


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "Dear Earl": the Fair Play Committee, Earl Warren, and Japanese internment. - Free Online Library
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear Earl:
> 
> I presume upon my friendship with you to write you regarding a matter over which I am much concerned. I am convinced that we must deal fairly with the loyal Americans of Japanese ancestry who have been evacuated from our state. (1)
> 
> This is how Alfred J. Lundberg began his letter to his friend Earl Warren on July 13, 1943. Warren was the new governor of California, having taken office earlier that year after a term as state attorney general. Lundberg was the chief executive of the Key System, the East Bay's major private rail, bus, and ferry mass transit company. He had twice served as president of the State Chamber of Commerce and four times as leader of the chamber's Oakland branch. He was a trustee of Berkeley's Pacific School of Religion and board member of the East Bay chapter of the Conference of Christians and Jews. In 1943, it would have been hard to find a more representative member of Oakland's establishment than Al Lundberg. (2) "


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "


.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican governor of CO complained about the injustice of it.
Click to expand...


Yea, yea.....Ralph Carr was a voice in the wilderness
Everyone else was.......lock the fuckers up


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lieutenant General John L DeWirr was the Commander of Western Defense Command. He was the military authority in charge of protecting the western region of continental  America from Japanese attacks. Made no difference who the President was.  He wanted Japanese vacated from the west coast. FDR simply followed the advice of his Commander on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The scumbag fdr signed the EO, no one else.
Click to expand...

And America applauded him for it


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican governor of CO complained about the injustice of it.
Click to expand...

Ya, well the governor of Colorado had no responsibility for keeping everyone on the Pacific Coast safe. Colorado ports and the ships in Colorada were not possible targets of a Japanese attack. Colorado was protected by two big mountain ranges.


----------



## regent

It is fascinating what fear will do even the NRA uses fear to promote a gun in every household. The fear was real after Pearl Harbor why else would we have patrolled our shorelines looking for Japanese?
But why was California and  the West Coast believed to be in particular peril?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican governor of CO complained about the injustice of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, yea.....Ralph Carr was a voice in the wilderness
> Everyone else was.......lock the fuckers up
Click to expand...




I have proven that to be untrue.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican governor of CO complained about the injustice of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, yea.....Ralph Carr was a voice in the wilderness
> Everyone else was.......lock the fuckers up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have proven that to be untrue.
Click to expand...

Sure you have


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican governor of CO complained about the injustice of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, yea.....Ralph Carr was a voice in the wilderness
> Everyone else was.......lock the fuckers up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have proven that to be untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you have
Click to expand...




I sure have.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> It is fascinating what fear will do even the NRA uses fear to promote a gun in every household. The fear was real after Pearl Harbor why else would we have patrolled our shorelines looking for Japanese?
> But why was California and  the West Coast believed to be in particular peril?





But not enough ‘fear’ to remove all those of Japanese heritage from Hawaii where we had sensitive military assets, eh?


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fascinating what fear will do even the NRA uses fear to promote a gun in every household. The fear was real after Pearl Harbor why else would we have patrolled our shorelines looking for Japanese?
> But why was California and  the West Coast believed to be in particular peril?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not enough ‘fear’ to remove all those of Japanese heritage from Hawaii where we had sensitive military assets, eh?
Click to expand...

So, you don't understand the difference between Hawaii and the West Coast during WWII?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fascinating what fear will do even the NRA uses fear to promote a gun in every household. The fear was real after Pearl Harbor why else would we have patrolled our shorelines looking for Japanese?
> But why was California and  the West Coast believed to be in particular peril?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not enough ‘fear’ to remove all those of Japanese heritage from Hawaii where we had sensitive military assets, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't understand the difference between Hawaii and the West Coast during WWII?
Click to expand...


I understand the real difference.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR has plenty of defenses, the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times, and the historians in reviewing the period that rated FDR the greatest.. So both people and historians rated him the best. So who else is there? Are the people wrong or the historians?
Click to expand...



the american sheep like you,mary ann,and campy shill are so brainwashed you dont want to look at the REAL facts nobody has an answer for in post# 559 of mine,FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left

oh and those egghead historians are always on the governments payroll,they always rank the traiterous ones as the best,they dont rank the ones that did great for america like Calvin Coolige who presidned over a great economy which is called the roaring 20's since under him.America PROSPERED.

and for the last 100th time.FDR abused the offiice of the presidency so he could stay there four terms charlie.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, Eagle, that conflicts with the facts.
> 
> You silly do not comprehend the reality of history or the economics of modern society and government.
> 
> I will not engage you further on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless to argue with you...............I agree............
> 
> You will not engage the unfunded liabilities and what they mean...........FDR is a GOD TO YOU............not so much to me...........
> 
> No manner of argument is gonna change that..............I'm against you.......your against me.........So be it.
Click to expand...


you have noticed it is pointless to argue with shill jake as well i see.LOL same with fellow paid trolls campy and WRONG winger i am sure you also have noticed? LOL

same as talking to a brick wall,any facts they dont even bother to read.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as we both know,you will do ANYTHING to avoid defeat when you are backed up against the wall and you just do the same thing that guy in that pic does when you cant counter the evidence so good luck getting someone else to take your bait
> 
> I unlike many here,see the truth about you,that same as WRONGwinger,you are a government paid shill that has penetraed this site who tries to derail truth discussion on the corruption of FDR same as many do on Reagan,you can fool others shill like the brainwashed and programmed mary ann with your lies,NOT ME.bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Reagan wrong in voting for FDR four times?
Click to expand...


Fellow mass murderer Reagan  was obviously a big fan of FDR because same as him,he was a a traiter to america as well and mass murderer and ruined america same as him.a pesky fact campy troll cant handle about FDR.HEE HEE.

Oh and Reagan was a DEMOCRAT in the beginning.WHY would it be surprising that ONE evil asshole monster voted for ANOTHER evil asshole monster from the SAME party? logic and common sense never register with you of course so dont try and bother to answer.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> FDR  shredded the 10th.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents and parents would disagree that "the people would have done it regardless of who was President."  They all voted against him, but they all said no other American leader could have united the American people in necessary effort as did FDR.
> 
> Following a strict construction of the Constitution would have not permitted the tools necessary for a centralized war effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney.........we would have built the tools of War out of Necessity regardless of who was in charge............that is BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney. . . . although you just inferred that the building of "the tools of War out of Necessity" meant that if someone else was in charge, that person would have attacked the strict constructionist nature of the Constitution.  Change was inevitable in those situations, and FDR was the architect and WWII the catalyst for the emergence of the modern U. S. nation and its governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a HERO to you.............I already knew that.  He's a HERO to socialist UTOPIA................
> 
> Just like you............you make Promises that we can't keep.  Promises of Milk and Honey and NEVER ENDING HAPPINESS..............
> 
> You ignore the Constitution and praise the changes made to it.  You, like FDR did, say the CRISIS MADE IT NECESSARY.............it wasn't necessary.  Our country had been at War in the past without pissing on the Constitution and won.............Tanks were built.......aircraft were built.........without the necessity of changing the FUNDAMENTAL concept of the Constitution.
> 
> You ignore the post I made on unfunded liabilities...............the pensions........the ever growing mandatory funding that are 2/3rds of our budget already and set to implode us in the future.  Just like the others who made promises under Socialism that have fell throughout history.
> 
> FDR screwed us with that action..........your living in DENIAL of that is just what you are................We can't pay the bills that are coming...........You could spend zero on the military and still not pay for what's coming...................it's simply impossible..............
> 
> But you will DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............
> 
> Tell me how to pay for the unfunded liabilities............and I will show you reports ........year after year after decades that say our path is unsustainable.......You will bitch and moan and call me names.............and it doesn't matter.............the math isn't lying............the problem is there.......and it will screw us in the end just like it has screwed other nations in History..........
Click to expand...


welcome to the world of jake,wrongwinger,campy and the other FDR apologists. you see as i do how they always live in denial i see.LOL

this was such an excllent post you schooled him and the FDR apologists on i dont have anything to add except you will find THEY are as nutty as the reagan apologists are who think he was such a great man and great president.LOL  they are both equally nutty i would like to see them in the ring together.

this is jake,wrongwinger,campy,and mary ann and the other FDR apologists when you ask them to look at facts that dont go along with their warped opinions.







jake as always,is taken to school.LOL


FDR was a power hungry Socialism nightmare.........To me he was Woodrow Wilson on Steroids..........many of his actions of that day led to the shredding of the Constitution and Enumerated Powers. He used the Great Depression and the War to push his views into action during a time of crisis........A moment in history when people are too consumed with fighting the War to care...........and we are still paying for it to this day.

We would have eventually gone to War no matter who was President. Hitler couldn't be allowed to win, and Imperial Japan would have to go down as well.

Regardless on how it played out.........We were going to War.

careful,you will send them to the ER room overloading them with pesky facts.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has been a hero to hundreds of millions of Americans, not so much to quite a few less.  eagle1462010 rants as if his opinions are facts: they are not.
> 
> The "unfunded" social programs are easily resolved if Congress, as it will be done under the next Democratic administration and Congress.
> 
> eagle well self defines with "DENY IT.............BLAME OTHERS...........for your own blind stupidity............."
> 
> The major problem for the far right cons lies in that we can't return to the 1920s.
> 
> History will prove FDR, not Hoover, as right.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math...............it's not possible...............A snowball in hell is the proper wording.............
> 
> No way in hell we can sustain that..............I choose to live in the REAL WORLD.........not the one in fantasy land.....
> 
> No amount of HE'S A HERO is gonna change the math..............No amount of TAXATION is going to change the math.........
> 
> You, FDR, and people like you..............can't make what's coming go away...............and when it goes down............you'll blame those warning you.
> 
> It's just what you are................I don't care if you don't like what I have to say...........it's coming.......choose to ignore it.......ridicule me.........I simply don't care.  We should have stuck to the Fundamentals of the Constitution............and would have kicked Germany and Japan's asses with or without SOCIALISM............
> 
> The WEAPONS of War would have been built WITH OR WITHOUT FDR................No matter how it looks in the eyes of his HERO STATUS with you.
> 
> But please continue and worship the ground of FDR..............you can do it by yourself..............That dog doesn't hunt with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR built the arsenal of Democracy to include the atomic bomb
> 
> To do that, he needed the government to take complete control of the economy. The Constitution does not allow him to do that
> 
> Anyone could not have met the production output we saw in WWII. It did not happen by itself and it could not have happened in a free market
> 
> No, Wendell Wilke could not have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we didn't build the weapons of War before FDR........................yeah right.............
> 
> Just another post.............to kiss the ground of FDR to justify your mindset.........
> 
> As you again avoid my main point..........on how the hell we are going to pay for all your visions and the visions of FDR in our near future.......
> 
> You will not engage that subject with any math.............but more rants of why Socialism is good and how EVIL capitalism destroyed your grand Utopia of Socialism..............
> 
> I expect that from you................just as I expect you to ignore what's coming............and what people like you will say when it happens.
Click to expand...

yeah these paid shills are getting DESPERATE in defeat,they can only post smileys just as their bosses tell them to since they cant stand toe toe to toe in debates with us on this.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been given to you by me and others over the years.  Why do you always ignore the facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read my earliers posts on this thread,i told him the EXACT same thing about you that you just said about yourself. I did it to make it clear i was not tooting my OWN horn, giving credit to others such as you and Votto.
> 
> He obviously has alzhemiers diseace. a complete waste of time.
> 
> He has proven too many time to remember on this thread he has NO INTEREST in the truth. I told him stop being such a lazy ass and go into the conspiracy section and and browse through all the threads there from the past made by people like you who exposed his traiterous activitties and he will find MANY threads there that people like you made that documented it all.He just keeps repeating the same old bullshit though over and over again though that we have no evidence.
> 
> Unlike you,me and votto though,he wont do that because he wont do any research on it.same as the reagan zombies he only sees what he WANTS to see so on FDR and he wont take the time to follow my advise i gave him.
> 
> 
> mary ann is the same,i posted a video that proves Obama carried out the  same policys that Bush did and how same as Bush,was also a tratiter to americans,but she wont watch  the video. .these trolls cant stand tow to toe in a debate and wont take the time to look at the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you blaming me for? This thread was about FDR ,not Obama.
> 
> As for me, I have been respectfully watching Barbara Bush funeral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't waste five seconds on her funeral.  May she rest in peace, but I think she was a disgusting elitist just like her asshole criminal of a husband and her doofus sons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying that hate a little far? Blame her Husband and Son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate no one.  Not even the Bush Crime Family.  I do hate what they have done.
> 
> Barbara certainly knew were Poppy was on November 22, 1963...to bad she didn't make a deathbed confession.
> 
> 
> *Where Was Poppy?*
> 
> *“Somewhere in Texas”*
> 
> George H. W. Bush may be one of the few Americans of his generation who cannot recall exactly where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas on November 22, 1963.
> 
> At times he has said that he was “somewhere in Texas.” Bush was indeed “somewhere” in Texas. And he had every reason to remember. At the time Bush was the thirty-nine-year-old chairman of the Harris County (Houston) Republican Party and an outspoken critic of the president. He was also actively campaigning for a seat in the U.S. Senate at exactly the time Kennedy was assassinated right in Bush’s own state. The story behind Bush’s apparent evasiveness is complicated. Yet it is crucial to an understanding not just of the Bush family, but also of a tragic chapter in the nation’s history.
> 
> GHW Bush & JFK Hit - WhoWhatWhy
Click to expand...


COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF I GOT NOTHING ELSE TO ADD TO THIS EXCELLENT POST.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Well so far Trump has not called history, "fake history". Probably because Trump does not read history.


yeah you FDR worshippers have certainly bought into the FAKE history on FDR from our corrupt school system on him no doubt.


----------



## regent

LA RAM FAN said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR has plenty of defenses, the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times, and the historians in reviewing the period that rated FDR the greatest.. So both people and historians rated him the best. So who else is there? Are the people wrong or the historians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the american sheep like you,mary ann,and campy shill are so brainwashed you dont want to look at the REAL facts nobody has an answer for in post# 559 of mine,FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left
> 
> oh and those egghead historians are always on the governments payroll,they always rank the traiterous ones as the best,they dont rank the ones that did great for america like Calvin Coolige who presidned over a great economy which is called the roaring 20's since under him.America PROSPERED.
> 
> and for the last 100th time.FDR abused the offiice of the presidency so he could stay there four terms charlie.LOL
Click to expand...

So do you think Trump will abuse the office of the presidency to be elected four times? I don't really want to ask how a candidate abuses the office of the presidency.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> ..... I don't really want to ask how a candidate abuses the office of the presidency.




No, you obviously don't.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the revisionist history
> 
> Regardless of who won the 1940 election, The Japanese would have been interred .......that was 1942 post Pearl Harbor hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might you show us your reliable source and link for that declaration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reliable source?
> 
> How about the millions of Americans engaging in Post Pearl Harbor hysteria against the Japanese. How about the Republicans not complaining about the injustice of Japanese internment? How ablot the SCOTUS not declaring it unconstitutional and demanding their release
Click to expand...


Cute dodge.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, we'd have been fine if the retirement age had been tied to our longevity expectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, it isn’t a simple change to raise Social Security to 70 for new people in the system.
> No reason to panic
Click to expand...


Done in stages for people retiring in 20 or so years so they have time to prepare.


----------



## Slimdugger99

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, we'd have been fine if the retirement age had been tied to our longevity expectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, it isn’t a simple change to raise Social Security to 70 for new people in the system.
> No reason to panic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Done in stages for people retiring in 20 or so years so they have time to prepare.
Click to expand...


Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food.  A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimdugger99

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, we'd have been fine if the retirement age had been tied to our longevity expectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, it isn’t a simple change to raise Social Security to 70 for new people in the system.
> No reason to panic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Done in stages for people retiring in 20 or so years so they have time to prepare.
Click to expand...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markle

Slimdugger99 said:


> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.



Cute, childish rant.

In your world, where does personal responsibility come into play?  Or does it?

You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?


----------



## Slimdugger99

Markle said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, childish rant.
> 
> You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?
Click to expand...


What money? Didn’t you read the post? Hell the top 1% has more wealth than the remaining 99%. Just siphon off the excess and redistribute it.  Hell,money? You didn’t worry about money when Trump and the Republicans pushed through his big corporate and fat cats tax giveaway bonanza.  You liked that though, didn’t you, despite all the off year red ink? Nothing childish about voodoo economics is there? You bean counters kill me.  Fiscal hawks when it benefits the masses but free  spenders when the fat cats belly up to the bar.  Welfare, bad when it benefits the masses but good for corporations.  More Republican elitist propaganda.  When Trump exits office at the end of his first term, assuming he gets that far, and economists examine the detritus of his reign, who will you assholes blame? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimdugger99

Markle said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, childish rant.
> 
> In your world, where does personal responsibility come into play?  Or does it?
> 
> You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?
Click to expand...


As for your Henry Ford quote, it depends on what Indians you’re talking about and how many casinos those successful tribes have.  As for the assertion that the Government took care of them, I think a more accurate observation would be that the government took advantage of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper

Markle said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, childish rant.
> 
> In your world, where does personal responsibility come into play?  Or does it?
> 
> You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?
Click to expand...

The Defense (really war) budget.

Cut it by at least 75%, and bingo...Social Security is fixed.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”



Okay, so? 

Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.  

They found people willing to collaborate with them.  

And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things. 

The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.


----------



## sparky

*Don't know much about history,
Don't know much geography
Don't know much about what FDR took
Don't know much about the WW2 book
But I do know that I lie for you,
And I know that if you lie for me too,
What a libtard world this would be...

*
 _ {w/apologies to Sam Cooke}_

~S~


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....yea
> 
> Social Security is good
> We have FDR to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, we'd have been fine if the retirement age had been tied to our longevity expectation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, it isn’t a simple change to raise Social Security to 70 for new people in the system.
> No reason to panic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Done in stages for people retiring in 20 or so years so they have time to prepare.
Click to expand...

That is the way it was done last time
If you are under 30 your age goes to 70
If you are 30-40 your age goes to 69
If you are 40-50 it goes to 68
Everyone else stays the same


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, childish rant.
> 
> In your world, where does personal responsibility come into play?  Or does it?
> 
> You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?
Click to expand...

Another falsely attributed quote by conservatives

Quote of the Day: “Any man who thinks he is going to be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him should take a close look at the American Indian.”


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
Click to expand...

So let's round up all Muslims.
White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.

Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.


----------



## Weatherman2020

gipper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, childish rant.
> 
> In your world, where does personal responsibility come into play?  Or does it?
> 
> You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Defense (really war) budget.
> 
> Cut it by at least 75%, and bingo...Social Security is fixed.
Click to expand...

Or eliminate paying illegals.


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
Click to expand...

Over 11, 500 Germans were rounded up and detained in WWII. Over 1.2 million persons born in Germany were legal immigrants when the war began. Another six million were the first generation.  17% of the American population had German ancestry.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 11, 500 Germans were rounded up and detained in WWII. Over 1.2 million persons born in Germany were legal immigrants when the war began. Another six million were the first generation.  17% of the American population had German ancestry.
Click to expand...

What’s that have to do with FDR rounding up every American with slanted eyes and tossing them in Concentration Camps?


----------



## rightwinger

FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy


----------



## Unkotare

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy


Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted. 

In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted.
> 
> In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.
Click to expand...

That is an interesting point

Economists were only concerned with money
FDR had a primary focus of reducing the suffering of the people


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 11, 500 Germans were rounded up and detained in WWII. Over 1.2 million persons born in Germany were legal immigrants when the war began. Another six million were the first generation.  17% of the American population had German ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that have to do with FDR rounding up every American with slanted eyes and tossing them in Concentration Camps?
Click to expand...

You claimed Germans were never rounded up in WW2. Your post. I quoted it because it was misinformation. And again, your response also is promoting misinformation. All Japanese were not rounded up. Only Japanese on the west coast were rounded up. Only the Japanese deemed by Lieutenant General DeWitt, the military commander in charge of the region to be a threat that included California, Oregon, and Washington were vacated from the specific region. Non-Japanese with as you refer to as having "slanted eyes" were not detained. Detainment was not racially motivated. Chinese south-east Asians, Koreans, etc. were not rounded up.


----------



## rightwinger

FDR saved our country, then he saved the world


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "AN INDEPENDENT COMMITTEE OF INFLUENTIAL INDIVIDUALS"
> 
> "The Fair Play Committee was established in the fall of 1941, three months before the attack on Pearl Harbor. In May of that year, David Prescott Barrows, chairman of the University of California's Political Science Department and former university president, became concerned about rising anti-Japanese sentiment in California. He discussed the matter with Galen Fisher, a faculty member at the Pacific School of Religion and a political science research associate at the university. A liberal Protestant, Fisher had served twenty-one years in Japan as secretary of the International Committee of the YMCA.
> 
> Subsequently, he had carried out a survey of race relations on the Pacific Coast for the Rockefeller Institute of Social and Religious Research. Although Fisher was in his late sixties in 1941, he agreed to take on the task of organizing what he and Barrows envisioned as "an independent committee of influential individuals" to advocate for the protection of the civil rights and liberties of Californians of Japanese descent. In September 1941, he announced the establishment of the Northern California Committee on Fair Play for Citizens and Aliens of Japanese Ancestry. (5) "
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR has plenty of defenses, the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times, and the historians in reviewing the period that rated FDR the greatest.. So both people and historians rated him the best. So who else is there? Are the people wrong or the historians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the american sheep like you,mary ann,and campy shill are so brainwashed you dont want to look at the REAL facts nobody has an answer for in post# 559 of mine,FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left
> 
> oh and those egghead historians are always on the governments payroll,they always rank the traiterous ones as the best,they dont rank the ones that did great for america like Calvin Coolige who presidned over a great economy which is called the roaring 20's since under him.America PROSPERED.
> 
> and for the last 100th time.FDR abused the offiice of the presidency so he could stay there four terms charlie.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think Trump will abuse the office of the presidency to be elected four times? I don't really want to ask how a candidate abuses the office of the presidency.
Click to expand...


Unlike FDR,trump form what we know about him,believes in the constitution and will  RESPECT what the forefathers mandated that no president serve more than two terms.. oh and heat to break your heart but you seem dense of the fact that elections are FIXED,whoever the establishment wants in,they make sure they get it. The ONLY reason it did nor work for them this time is trump has MONEY,money is power and he had that power to stop the corrupted election process so that the candidate the people wanted in,got elected.LOL 

someone like patriot ron  paul or gary johnson had most of americans voted for them,would not have been able to make sure it was a fair election


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Markle said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, why not just detain people at the age of 69 and then hustle them all into gas chambers at 70. No muss no fuss, huh? Minimal one time cost and an infinite future source of dog food. A nice neat solution for all your projected red ink. Hell, if projected deficits are to be discouraged and avoided like the plague, what’s up with the Trump budget and fiscal plan? All that deficit spending for the purpose of eventually padding the wallets of the top 1%. What a sad sorry farce, work people to death for peanuts then begrudge them their meager survival at the end of life. Who wants to live, no exist, in a society like that? You advocate for radical change at the bottom to protect business as usual at the top. Let’s turn that proposal on it’s head and advocate radical change at the top to promote a life worth living at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, childish rant.
> 
> In your world, where does personal responsibility come into play?  Or does it?
> 
> You didn't answer the basic question.  Where does the money come from?
Click to expand...


perfect example of how corrupt our government is  with that henry ford quote and the people in high power are white racists which is WHY until now.there was never a minority president.they only put obama in BECAUSE they knew he would sell out his own black people and betray them as he did and so that they could say minoritys CAN get elected now.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted.
> 
> In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.
Click to expand...


that is because THEY are not paid off by the government as our egghead historians are who dont tell these lillte facts on FDR so that way he can be on our dime is it? LOL


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 20i6 59% of Japanese-Americans voted Democratic and 21% voted Republican, why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR has plenty of defenses, the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times, and the historians in reviewing the period that rated FDR the greatest.. So both people and historians rated him the best. So who else is there? Are the people wrong or the historians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the american sheep like you,mary ann,and campy shill are so brainwashed you dont want to look at the REAL facts nobody has an answer for in post# 559 of mine,FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left
> 
> oh and those egghead historians are always on the governments payroll,they always rank the traiterous ones as the best,they dont rank the ones that did great for america like Calvin Coolige who presidned over a great economy which is called the roaring 20's since under him.America PROSPERED.
> 
> and for the last 100th time.FDR abused the offiice of the presidency so he could stay there four terms charlie.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think Trump will abuse the office of the presidency to be elected four times? I don't really want to ask how a candidate abuses the office of the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike FDR,trump form what we know about him,believes in the constitution and will  RESPECT what the forefathers mandated that no president serve more than two terms.. oh and heat to break your heart but you seem dense of the fact that elections are FIXED,whoever the establishment wants in,they make sure they get it. The ONLY reason it did nor work for them this time is trump has MONEY,money is power and he had that power to stop the corrupted election process so that the candidate the people wanted in,got elected.LOL
> 
> someone like patriot ron  paul or gary johnson had most of americans voted for them,would not have been able to make sure it was a fair election
Click to expand...

With all due respect, Trump has no clue what is in the Constitution

I know a Gold Star father who can explain it to you


----------



## regent

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted.
> 
> In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an interesting point
> 
> Economists were only concerned with money
> FDR had a primary focus of reducing the suffering of the people
Click to expand...

And that is the primary difference between liberalism and conservatism.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted.
> 
> In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an interesting point
> 
> Economists were only concerned with money
> FDR had a primary focus of reducing the suffering of the people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the primary difference between liberalism and conservatism.
Click to expand...


I'll never live the one down by you WHY Reagan a DEMOCRAT back then,voted for FDR. this is too complicated for you to understand of course but it is a ONE PARTY SYSTEM disguised as two so the sheep think they have a choice on who gets elected,both AS CORRUPT AS THE OTHER ONE,a one party system of demopublicans and reprocrats,Bush and clinton have been seen doing golf many times over the years and have a relationship that goes back to at least the early 70's.plus the bushs,clintons and obamas were all yaking it up together in a jet that went across the globe a few years ago,Bush and Obozo even HUGGED each other when Obama was sworn in.  Trump at least kept it to a handshake with Obama and i am sure he did not want to do that.

that is WHY Ronnie of course had no problem switching to a republican.


----------



## regent

hehhE="LA RAM FAN, post: 19789272, member: 9012"]





Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted.
> 
> In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.
Click to expand...


that is because THEY are not paid off by the government as our egghead historians are who dont tell these lillte facts on FDR so that way he can be on our dime is it? LOL[/QUOTE]
So those historians that voted for FDR as best president got paid and the historians that rated Harding as one of the worst did not get paid. I thought the argument that historians are communists, had more thought behind it.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....







Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
Click to expand...

We trusted the Chinese


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
Click to expand...



No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.
Click to expand...


How dumb can you be....

The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...

We are talking 1942 not 1882

In 1942 the filthy Japs were our enemy


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dumb can you be....
> 
> The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...
> 
> We are talking 1942 not 1882.....
Click to expand...



In effect until 1943, dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dumb can you be....
> 
> The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...
> 
> We are talking 1942 not 1882.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In effect until 1943, dumbass.
Click to expand...


1943?  Imagine that dumbass

Who was incarcerated in 1943?

The sneaky Japs who had attacked us


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> 
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dumb can you be....
> 
> The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...
> 
> We are talking 1942 not 1882.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In effect until 1943, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1943?  Imagine that dumbass
> 
> Who was incarcerated in 1943?....
Click to expand...



You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dumb can you be....
> 
> The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...
> 
> We are talking 1942 not 1882.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In effect until 1943, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1943?  Imagine that dumbass
> 
> Who was incarcerated in 1943?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.
Click to expand...

Dumbass

I said we trusted them more than the Japanese

Not saying much, in 1942, nobody trusted the sneaky Japs


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we did not. Google the Chinese exclusion act and educate yourself a little, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dumb can you be....
> 
> The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...
> 
> We are talking 1942 not 1882.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In effect until 1943, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1943?  Imagine that dumbass
> 
> Who was incarcerated in 1943?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I said we trusted them more than the Japanese....
Click to expand...



No you didn't, you lying racist. I quoted you precisely, racist.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dumb can you be....
> 
> The Chinese Exclusion Act was a United States federal law signed by President Chester A. Arthur on May 6, 1882, prohibiting all immigration of Chinese laborers. The act followed the Angell Treaty of 1880, a set of ...
> 
> We are talking 1942 not 1882.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In effect until 1943, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1943?  Imagine that dumbass
> 
> Who was incarcerated in 1943?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I said we trusted them more than the Japanese....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, you lying racist. I quoted you precisely, racist.
Click to expand...

Wrong again dumbass


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> In effect until 1943, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943?  Imagine that dumbass
> 
> Who was incarcerated in 1943?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I said we trusted them more than the Japanese....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, you lying racist. I quoted you precisely, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again dumbass
Click to expand...


Stop lying, racist. Your words are right here for all to see.



rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1943?  Imagine that dumbass
> 
> Who was incarcerated in 1943?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I said we trusted them more than the Japanese....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, you lying racist. I quoted you precisely, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying, racist. Your words are right here for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Guess what dumbass..

In 1941 we trusted the Chinese more than the hated Japs


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said "We trusted the Chinese," you racist idiot. Clearly that was not the case at the time the scumbag fdr was throwing innocent, loyal, brave AMERICANS into his concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I said we trusted them more than the Japanese....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, you lying racist. I quoted you precisely, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying, racist. Your words are right here for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We trusted the Chinese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what dumbass..
> 
> In 1941 we trusted the Chinese more than the hated Japs
Click to expand...


Any other lies to change, racist?


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have nothing but logical fallacy. You don't even pretend to defend that scumbag fdr anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR has plenty of defenses, the people that were alive at the time, and voted for FDR four times, and the historians in reviewing the period that rated FDR the greatest.. So both people and historians rated him the best. So who else is there? Are the people wrong or the historians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the american sheep like you,mary ann,and campy shill are so brainwashed you dont want to look at the REAL facts nobody has an answer for in post# 559 of mine,FDR- the  Icon Hero of the Left
> 
> oh and those egghead historians are always on the governments payroll,they always rank the traiterous ones as the best,they dont rank the ones that did great for america like Calvin Coolige who presidned over a great economy which is called the roaring 20's since under him.America PROSPERED.
> 
> and for the last 100th time.FDR abused the offiice of the presidency so he could stay there four terms charlie.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think Trump will abuse the office of the presidency to be elected four times? I don't really want to ask how a candidate abuses the office of the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike FDR,trump form what we know about him,believes in the constitution and will  RESPECT what the forefathers mandated that no president serve more than two terms.. oh and heat to break your heart but you seem dense of the fact that elections are FIXED,whoever the establishment wants in,they make sure they get it. The ONLY reason it did nor work for them this time is trump has MONEY,money is power and he had that power to stop the corrupted election process so that the candidate the people wanted in,got elected.LOL
> 
> someone like patriot ron  paul or gary johnson had most of americans voted for them,would not have been able to make sure it was a fair election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all due respect, Trump has no clue what is in the Constitution
> 
> I know a Gold Star father who can explain it to you
Click to expand...


Your continued desperation is duly noted!


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Guess what dumbass..
> 
> In 1941 we trusted the Chinese more than the hated Japs



Wow!  That's really deep!


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Detainment was not racially motivated. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Americans labeling themselves to avoid being confused with the hated Japanese Americans, 1941
Click to expand...

 The GI's going to the Pacific were also given some clues on how to tell the difference.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “On February 19, 1942 — seventy-four years ago today — Franklin Delano Roosevelt signed Executive Order 9066. With the stroke of his pen, the man who had earlier snubbed Jesse Owens after the Berlin Olympics used his executive powers to order the imprisonment of over 100,000 persons of Japanese ancestry (as well as thousands of German and Italian ancestry) for the duration of World War II.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 11, 500 Germans were rounded up and detained in WWII. Over 1.2 million persons born in Germany were legal immigrants when the war began. Another six million were the first generation.  17% of the American population had German ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that have to do with FDR rounding up every American with slanted eyes and tossing them in Concentration Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed Germans were never rounded up in WW2. Your post. I quoted it because it was misinformation. And again, your response also is promoting misinformation. All Japanese were not rounded up. Only Japanese on the west coast were rounded up. Only the Japanese deemed by Lieutenant General DeWitt, the military commander in charge of the region to be a threat that included California, Oregon, and Washington were vacated from the specific region. Non-Japanese with as you refer to as having "slanted eyes" were not detained. Detainment was not racially motivated. Chinese south-east Asians, Koreans, etc. were not rounded up.
Click to expand...

You lefties can continue to attempt to justify the arrests of Americans based upon race until the the cows come home, but it's only reinforcing what we already know about the left - you're racists who like concentration camps for nonwhites.


----------



## regent

Posters might want to check on how the USA handled the German population in WWI.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Posters might want to check on how the USA handled the German population in WWI.



Another democrat in love with his concentration camps.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.



Um actually, they were.  We rounded up 20,000 Germans who had pro-Nazi sympathies... you need to look up a guy named Fritz Kuhn, the leader of the German-American Bund. 

Fritz Julius Kuhn - Wikipedia

While in Sing Sing[3] prison, Kuhn's citizenship was canceled on June 1, 1943.[2] Upon his release after spending 43 months in prison, Kuhn was re-arrested on June 21, 1943, as an enemy agent and interned by the federal government at a camp in Crystal City, Texas. After the war, Kuhn was sent to Ellis Island and deported to Germany on September 15, 1945.[2] Upon his arrival in West Germany, he wanted to return to the United States.[13] but was imprisoned, then released shortly before his death.[14] While in prison, Kuhn reportedly sent a message to Jewish columnist Walter Winchell, who had helped lead media counterattacks against the Bund back in New York City. It read: "Tell Herr Vinchell, I will lift to piss on his grafe [sic]."[15]


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.



Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support. 

The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what dumbass..
> 
> In 1941 we trusted the Chinese more than the hated Japs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's really deep!
Click to expand...

No shit

Tell it to Unk


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
Click to expand...

Seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so?
> 
> Hey, guy, funny thing happened in every country the Axis invaded.
> 
> They found people willing to collaborate with them.
> 
> And after Pearl Harbor, there was a pretty valid fear that the Japanese Imperial Navy might show up off the west coast and start shelling things.
> 
> The very fact we are having this conversation in English instead of Nihango or Deutsch should prove he was right.
> 
> 
> 
> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 11, 500 Germans were rounded up and detained in WWII. Over 1.2 million persons born in Germany were legal immigrants when the war began. Another six million were the first generation.  17% of the American population had German ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that have to do with FDR rounding up every American with slanted eyes and tossing them in Concentration Camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed Germans were never rounded up in WW2. Your post. I quoted it because it was misinformation. And again, your response also is promoting misinformation. All Japanese were not rounded up. Only Japanese on the west coast were rounded up. Only the Japanese deemed by Lieutenant General DeWitt, the military commander in charge of the region to be a threat that included California, Oregon, and Washington were vacated from the specific region. Non-Japanese with as you refer to as having "slanted eyes" were not detained. Detainment was not racially motivated. Chinese south-east Asians, Koreans, etc. were not rounded up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties can continue to attempt to justify the arrests of Americans based upon race until the the cows come home, but it's only reinforcing what we already know about the left - you're racists who like concentration camps for nonwhites.
Click to expand...

Hate to tell ya...

But conservatives also supported Japanese internment


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. ...
Click to expand...



Wrong


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
Click to expand...

Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.

But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
So thank you


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's round up all Muslims.
> White Germans were never rounded up in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um actually, they were.  We rounded up 20,000 Germans who had pro-Nazi sympathies... you need to look up a guy named Fritz Kuhn, the leader of the German-American Bund.
> 
> Fritz Julius Kuhn - Wikipedia
> 
> While in Sing Sing[3] prison, Kuhn's citizenship was canceled on June 1, 1943.[2] Upon his release after spending 43 months in prison, Kuhn was re-arrested on June 21, 1943, as an enemy agent and interned by the federal government at a camp in Crystal City, Texas. After the war, Kuhn was sent to Ellis Island and deported to Germany on September 15, 1945.[2] Upon his arrival in West Germany, he wanted to return to the United States.[13] but was imprisoned, then released shortly before his death.[14] While in prison, Kuhn reportedly sent a message to Jewish columnist Walter Winchell, who had helped lead media counterattacks against the Bund back in New York City. It read: "Tell Herr Vinchell, I will lift to piss on his grafe [sic]."[15]
Click to expand...

Wow, they caught one German spy who was then processed thru the legal system so you justify rounding up Americans with no trial and tossing them into concentration camps simply because their skin is a different color.

Yep, you lefties are simply racist bigots.


----------



## rightwinger

FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....

He is an icon to the world


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
Click to expand...

Americans feared the Japanese

They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage. 

We needed to be safe


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
Click to expand...

Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. You have no idea if those folks were liberal, conservative, Democrats or Republicans. If you know the people behind those SCOTUS cases feel free to let us know who they were and their political affiliations. 

Japanese were not detained because of skin color. They were detained because they were Japanese.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world




To racists and fools all over the world.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
Click to expand...




Racist bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
Click to expand...


Concentration camps.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thanUk you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
Click to expand...

Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To racists and fools all over the world.
Click to expand...

FDR saved the free world


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> hehhE="LA RAM FAN, post: 19789272, member: 9012"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR brought our nation through the Great Depression, gave us Social Security and public aid programs then saved the world for Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Economists credit FDR for dragging out the depression much longer than it should have lasted.
> 
> In addition to rounding up innocent Americans to toss into concentration camps and turning away Jews fleeing Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is because THEY are not paid off by the government as our egghead historians are who dont tell these lillte facts on FDR so that way he can be on our dime is it? LOL
Click to expand...

So those historians that voted for FDR as best president got paid and the historians that rated Harding as one of the worst did not get paid. I thought the argument that historians are communists, had more thought behind it.[/QUOTE]

you are half right troll,the ones that voted FDR as best president got paid for sure and they were OBVIOUSLY the same ones PAID as well for voting for harding as one of the worst,do try and keep up around here and stop listening to these CIA plants,WRONGwinger,campy and jake.

as i said before,its comedy gold that you cant figure out that it is  ONE PARTY SYSTEM of demopublicans and reprocrats disguised as two so sheep like you think they have a choice in who gets elected and that you were dense that Ronni was a democrat when he DID vote for FDR.as i said,wont live that one down same as i wont live down this latest ramble of yours of egghead historians who rate FDR as one of the best not understanding  they are paid by the government to do that.

these egghead historians ALWAYS rate the ones who fought the bankers like harding as one of the worst you stupid fuck.you are beginning to sound like WRONGWINGER,jake the snake  and campy which is no surprise since you actually listen and read and swallow their babble hook,line and sinker same as you swallow what HOLLYWOOD and our corrupt schools taught you. as well.
priceless.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thanUk you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
Click to expand...




That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To racists and fools all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR saved the free world
Click to expand...





His actions prove his disregard for “free.”


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To racists and fools all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR saved the free world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His actions prove his disregard for “free.”
Click to expand...


Japanese were a threat to our freedom

That is why the west coast demanded that something be done about them


----------



## regent

UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
Click to expand...

Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?

Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thanUk you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
Click to expand...

You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war. 
You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world


What was his icon moment?  Keeping blacks from using guns in the military and using them as cooks or drivers? Imprisoning Asians without trial? Sending Jews back to Hitlerto be executed?  Or is it all of the above?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thanUk you
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
Click to expand...

Wow, justifying prison without trial based upon race.  This thread shows what the left love still today.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thanUk you
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
Click to expand...

Yes, Americans were happy to sell their homes and businesses for $10 and go to a prison in the desert because they were not white. 

Telling Their Stories


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
Click to expand...

I am claiming we are a different country than 1942


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
Click to expand...

Tell me again about Washington and Jefferson and statues.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
Click to expand...

And no, the left is the same. 

I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To racists and fools all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR saved the free world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His actions prove his disregard for “free.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japanese were a threat to our freedom
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



“Our” refers to AMERICANS. The scumbag fdr threw AMERICANS into his concentration camps. That son of a bitch didn’t give a shit about “our” freedom. Quite the contrary.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> What was his icon moment?  Keeping blacks from using guns in the military and using them as cooks or drivers? Imprisoning Asians without trial? Sending Jews back to Hitlerto be executed?  Or is it all of the above?
Click to expand...


We are looking at 1940s America
FDR did not invent racism and it lingered for decades after his death. FDR had to deal with the society at hand, it was a racist, bigoted society

Still is in many ways


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> What was his icon moment?  Keeping blacks from using guns in the military and using them as cooks or drivers? Imprisoning Asians without trial? Sending Jews back to Hitlerto be executed?  Or is it all of the above?
Click to expand...

You are promoting a lot of misinformation to this thread. Japanese were not interned because of skin color. They were interned if they lived on the west coast and were Japanese. Black soldiers were not banned or prevented from using guns in WWII. They were in fact issued and carried weapons. They were also issued fighter aircraft and tasked with protecting bombers and shooting down German fighter aircraft. And Asians were not imprisoned. Only the Japanese were imprisoned. Finally, those Jews were nor sent back to Hitler.  They were sent on the ship that was denied entry back to Britain. Britain was the one that sent some of them back to Germany.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, the left is the same.
> 
> I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.
Click to expand...

From a 2018 perspective it was a horrible thing to do. So was Jim Crow and other discrimination

From a 1942, Post PearlHarbor perspective, interning Japanese was an expected reactionto an attack on America


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?




It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
Click to expand...

He lived through it you dope.
You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, the left is the same.
> 
> I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a 2018 perspective it was a horrible thing to do. So was Jim Crow and other discrimination
> 
> From a 1942, Post PearlHarbor perspective, interning Japanese was an expected reactionto an attack on America
Click to expand...

Yet Jefferson statues must be torn down because he owned slaves. 

So either you’re a liar or hypocrite. 
Which one?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thanUk you
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
Click to expand...








Now I know you’ve completely given up, because you have been reduced to blatant , shameless dishonesty in misrepresenting me utterly. You’re a disgrace.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
Click to expand...

Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know you’ve completely given up, because you have been reduced to blatant , shameless dishonesty in misrepresenting me utterly. You’re a disgrace.
Click to expand...

Nothing is dishonest about my opinion of what you have been doing.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, the left is the same.
> 
> I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a 2018 perspective it was a horrible thing to do. So was Jim Crow and other discrimination
> 
> From a 1942, Post PearlHarbor perspective, interning Japanese was an expected reactionto an attack on America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Jefferson statues must be torn down because he owned slaves.
> 
> So either you’re a liar or hypocrite.
> Which one?
Click to expand...

Thomas Jefferson never took up arms against his country to enforce slavery


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, the left is the same.
> 
> I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a 2018 perspective it was a horrible thing to do. So was Jim Crow and other discrimination
> 
> From a 1942, Post PearlHarbor perspective, interning Japanese was an expected reactionto an attack on America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Jefferson statues must be torn down because he owned slaves.
> 
> So either you’re a liar or hypocrite.
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thomas Jefferson never took up arms against his country to enforce slavery
Click to expand...

No, he took up arms against his country to escape taxes.


----------



## Camp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.
Click to expand...

Neither of those two has said internment was a good idea. They have expressed the rationale for how people felt during the period.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
Click to expand...





YOU are clearly still the same sort of racist democrat.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those two has said internment was a good idea. They have expressed the rationale for how people felt during the period.
Click to expand...

This is not a discussion of whether it was moral to lock up the Japanese. It wasn’t. 
But this is a discussion of whether FDR acted contrary to the desires of 1942. FDR did just what most of his advisors and the political climate advocated two months after Pearl Harbor


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those two has said internment was a good idea. They have expressed the rationale for how people felt during the period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a discussion of whether it was moral to lock up the Japanese. It wasn’t.
> But this is a discussion of whether FDR acted contrary to the desires of 1942. FDR did just what most of his advisors and the political climate advocated two months after Pearl Harbor
Click to expand...

Did Lee act contrary to the desires of his home state in 1862?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> What was his icon moment?  Keeping blacks from using guns in the military and using them as cooks or drivers? Imprisoning Asians without trial? Sending Jews back to Hitlerto be executed?  Or is it all of the above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are looking at 1940s America
> FDR did not invent racism and it lingered for decades after his death. FDR had to deal with the society at hand, it was a racist, bigoted society
> 
> Still is in many ways
Click to expand...





Bullshit apologist excuse-making.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, the left is the same.
> 
> I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a 2018 perspective it was a horrible thing to do. So was Jim Crow and other discrimination
> 
> From a 1942, Post PearlHarbor perspective, interning Japanese was an expected reactionto an attack on America
Click to expand...







Bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those two has said internment was a good idea. They have expressed the rationale for how people felt during the period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a discussion of whether it was moral to lock up the Japanese. It wasn’t.
> But this is a discussion of whether FDR acted contrary to the desires of 1942. FDR did just what most of his advisors and the political climate advocated two months after Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Lee act contrary to the desires of his home state in 1862?
Click to expand...

Traitor


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
Click to expand...




As what? 5 year old children?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know you’ve completely given up, because you have been reduced to blatant , shameless dishonesty in misrepresenting me utterly. You’re a disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is dishonest about my opinion of what you have been doing.
Click to expand...




You didn’t offer an opinion, you lying son of a bitch. You blatantly misrepresented me by attributing views, beliefs, and actions to me that are COMPLETELY FALSE. If you intend to conduct yourself in this manner, take it to the FZ where you can get the responses you really deserve.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, justifying prison without trial based upon race.  This thread shows what the left love still today.
Click to expand...



got to love campy trolls logic.almost as hysterical,right up there with wrongwinger and regents.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist, supports sending people to Concentration Camps because of skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there was universal agreement at the time it was a good idea. You had a west coast that was undefended in 1942, and they removed the people most likely to provide support.
> 
> The Supreme Court heard no less than three cases brought by internees, including Koromatsu vs. US..  In all three cases, they found the government had the authority to remove them from a war zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Universal agreement?  Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.
> 
> But you prove my point.  You leftists have no issue with putting Americans in concentration camps simply because their skin color is different.
> So thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
Click to expand...


of course they do,what else logic would you expect from these two paid shills of the government?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> What was his icon moment?  Keeping blacks from using guns in the military and using them as cooks or drivers? Imprisoning Asians without trial? Sending Jews back to Hitlerto be executed?  Or is it all of the above?
Click to expand...


yep,that WOULD be wrongwingers thinking allright.remember,this troll seriously also believes in magic bullets that stop in mid air and then do incredible 180 degree turns.i am not kidding.he seriously does. so does campycomedy gold as always from this comic.

when campy told me he believed in the fairy tales of the warren report as his bed buddie wrongwinger does,he pretty much proved he is every bit as much as wrongwinger as the BIGGEST troll here at USMB.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans feared the Japanese
> 
> They were going to set up a secret cell where they provided the Japanese with vital intelligence on our defenses and engage in sabotage.
> 
> We needed to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> Many Americans are rightfully concerned about Muslims. You advocating throwing all Americans who have the Muslim faith in prison?
> 
> Or is your justification of throwing Americans in concentration camps without trial only based upon skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am claiming we are a different country than 1942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no, the left is the same.
> 
> I have a lovely collection of posts in this thread of you lefties saying putting Americans in prison without trial simply because of race was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a 2018 perspective it was a horrible thing to do. So was Jim Crow and other discrimination
> 
> From a 1942, Post PearlHarbor perspective, interning Japanese was an expected reactionto an attack on America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Jefferson statues must be torn down because he owned slaves.
> 
> So either you’re a liar or hypocrite.
> Which one?
Click to expand...


havent you noticed he is same as wrongwinger,that it is IMPOSSIBLE for him to open his mouth without lying? thats WHY i stoped bothering with him SEVERAL pages back.he wont take my EXCELLENT advise that i have repeated too many times to remember on this thread just to watch him ignore it,to stick to the topic of Reagan,something he actually DOES know the facts about and has credibility on when talking about HIS corruption.

IF he DID take my great advise and stick to THAT topic ALL THE TIME,and expose his corruption as we have with FDR here,he would prove he knows a lot about american history,but he shoots down his credibility everyday here with his lies on Reagan.

Obviously he had a relative related to FDR,that would explain his desperation on here and dodgeball tactice of evasion of pesky facts  and lies here everyday.


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world



The man who extended the Great Depression by at least seven years.


----------



## Markle

Weatherman2020 said:


> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.



Millions, around the world, still do.


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who extended the Great Depression by at least seven years.
Click to expand...

Nonsense

FDR rightfully looked at the role of Government to ease the suffering of the depression

As he said, people don’t eat in the long term

Programs were focused on helping get money to the starving rather than the banks


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK surely should learn some history of that period,  perhaps beginning with, what country bombed Pearl Harbor in 1941?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all but certain that I have studied the period more and in greater depth than the likes of you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As what? 5 year old children?
Click to expand...

There are still 500.000 WWII veterans alive today. A 17-year-old at the time of Pearl Harbor would be in their mid-80's. Seventeen was a common age for boys to join the military in those days.


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who extended the Great Depression by at least seven years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> FDR rightfully looked at the role of Government to ease the suffering of the depression
> 
> As he said, people don’t eat in the long term
> 
> Programs were focused on helping get money to the starving rather than the banks
Click to expand...

He got money to the banks, but he steered them towards financing public works and New Deal projects instead of industry. He did this by guaranteeing loans to the states for rhe public works and New Deal projects selected by the individual states.  States would select the projects and borrow from banks with the Fed's guaranteeing the loans. Eventually, all the banks were paid back in full. People had jobs and infrastructure construction skyrocketed. Banks stopped closing down and became profitable.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who extended the Great Depression by at least seven years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> FDR rightfully looked at the role of Government to ease the suffering of the depression
> 
> As he said, people don’t eat in the long term
> 
> Programs were focused on helping get money to the starving rather than the banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got money to the banks, but he steered them towards financing public works and New Deal projects instead of industry. He did this by guaranteeing loans to the states for rhe public works and New Deal projects selected by the individual states.  States would select the projects and borrow from banks with the Fed's guaranteeing the loans. Eventually, all the banks were paid back in full. People had jobs and infrastructure construction skyrocketed. Banks stopped closing down and became profitable.
Click to expand...

FDR was concerned about THE PEOPLE

Getting public works jobs, CCC....getting people back to work


----------



## regent

FDR believed people should work and he created a few programs to hire people including teenagers that were on the road in some numbers. One group was the WPA. The WPA built the following during the Great Depression
1000 miles of new and rebuilt runways
651,000 miles of highways
124000 bridges
8000 parks
69000 highway lights
125,000 public buildings built or rebuilt and an additional 41,300 schools. 
It developed the TVA bringing electricity to the valley.
Another group was PWA and they built
Grand Coulee Dam
rebuilt or replaced 536 school buildings
built the Triborough Bridge
built the LaGuardia Airport
and on and on.

In addition the CCC's were planting trees and taking care of our forests. There is much more such as Federal Deposit, Social Security but this is enough.


----------



## Markle

Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.

*From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*

*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.

"Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*

Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.

FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate

As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lived through it you dope.
> You are been arguing with at least two people who lived through the era.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of those two has said internment was a good idea. They have expressed the rationale for how people felt during the period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a discussion of whether it was moral to lock up the Japanese. It wasn’t.
> But this is a discussion of whether FDR acted contrary to the desires of 1942. FDR did just what most of his advisors and the political climate advocated two months after Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Lee act contrary to the desires of his home state in 1862?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Traitor
Click to expand...

Nailed you to the wall with your bull justifications. 
Your hypocrisy is noted.


----------



## Weatherman2020

regent said:


> FDR believed people should work and he created a few programs to hire people including teenagers that were on the road in some numbers. One group was the WPA. The WPA built the following during the Great Depression
> 1000 miles of new and rebuilt runways
> 651,000 miles of highways
> 124000 bridges
> 8000 parks
> 69000 highway lights
> 125,000 public buildings built or rebuilt and an additional 41,300 schools.
> It developed the TVA bringing electricity to the valley.
> Another group was PWA and they built
> Grand Coulee Dam
> rebuilt or replaced 536 school buildings
> built the Triborough Bridge
> built the LaGuardia Airport
> and on and on.
> 
> In addition the CCC's were planting trees and taking care of our forests. There is much more such as Federal Deposit, Social Security but this is enough.


How many died building those things?
We don't know, FDR never cared for them enough to take a count.


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.


Seven years?

The depression was over in 1939. Seven years would have put the hypothetical end of the Depresion in 1932........BEFORE FDR took office in 1933


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who extended the Great Depression by at least seven years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> FDR rightfully looked at the role of Government to ease the suffering of the depression
> 
> As he said, people don’t eat in the long term
> 
> Programs were focused on helping get money to the starving rather than the banks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got money to the banks, but he steered them towards financing public works and New Deal projects instead of industry. He did this by guaranteeing loans to the states for rhe public works and New Deal projects selected by the individual states.  States would select the projects and borrow from banks with the Fed's guaranteeing the loans. Eventually, all the banks were paid back in full. People had jobs and infrastructure construction skyrocketed. Banks stopped closing down and became profitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was concerned about THE PEOPLE ...
Click to expand...



Only certain people...


----------



## Unkotare

Think of all the jobs that scumbag created building his fucking concentration camps.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> Universal agreement? Three SCOTUS cases about throwing Americans into concentration camps because of their race means thinking Americans who cared about equality and the Constitution were fighting it tooth and nail.



Um, no.... The fact was, no one other than the internees were complaining about it.  

the thing was, 110,000 people were removed from a military district because there were concerns about what they might do if an invasion happened. That's about the equivalent to a medium sized suburb. 

Again- everywhere the Axis invaded, they found "Quislings" willing to help them.  Did it really make sense to leave 110,000 quislings in place?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions thought owning people was a good idea too.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those two has said internment was a good idea. They have expressed the rationale for how people felt during the period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a discussion of whether it was moral to lock up the Japanese. It wasn’t.
> But this is a discussion of whether FDR acted contrary to the desires of 1942. FDR did just what most of his advisors and the political climate advocated two months after Pearl Harbor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Lee act contrary to the desires of his home state in 1862?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nailed you to the wall with your bull justifications.
> Your hypocrisy is noted.
Click to expand...


which is  simple as pie to do everyday since he is the biggest hypocrite troll to ever grace these boards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is not just an icon hero to liberals....
> 
> He is an icon to the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man who extended the Great Depression by at least seven years.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Markle said:


> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.




Paid shills campy,wrongwinger,and the FDR apologists like mary ann,regent and moonglow ALL got their sorry asssed OWNED by you and this is all they can do in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing of the sort. Simply means some stood up for the Japanese being put into internment camps. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkortare has no idea of why the fear-history of that period, but uses his ignorance to make that period into a racial gambit. The Japanese-Americans seem to understand why the camps existed and hold little grudge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> That’s the most ignorant post on the topic so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue as to the damage you do to Japanese Americans by disparaging Americans of the WWII era. Most Japanese Americans seem to have understood the situation, accepted the government's apology and moved on as American citizens. You, on the other hand, seem to have a need for some kind of vengeance and to vent your hatred of America. One way or the other, you want America to be seen as the bad guys in WWII. You do it with this topic and with the bombings that brought an end to the war.
> You should just randomly poke Americans in the eye with your finger every chance you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, justifying prison without trial based upon race.  This thread shows what the left love still today.
Click to expand...


yep he is REALLY getting desperate now after suffering all these ass beatings from us.his boss sure pays him alot to come back and suffer all these beatings from us.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Markle said:


> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.



You are giving him wayyy too much credit even at that saying he may have been a good war president.Unlike traiters Eisenhower and FDR these stupid fuck shills Wrongwinger and campy ass worship,patriot Patton saw what really needed to be done to end the war but was not allowed to by those two disgusting filth motherfucker traiters to america.









*“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*

*Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.
> 
> 
> 
> Seven years?
> 
> The depression was over in 1939. Seven years would have put the hypothetical end of the Depresion in 1932........BEFORE FDR took office in 1933
Click to expand...


I take it that English is a second or third language for you and therefore I forgive your apparent ignorance.

The paper and I said he PROLONGED the Great Depression by seven years.  Please go back and actually read the source.

I the event you are incapable, I will provide you with some much-needed help.

*prolong*

[pruh-lawng, -long]

See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
verb (used with object)

1.  to lengthen out in time; extend the duration of; cause to continue longer:
to prolong one's stay abroad.

2.  to make longer in spatial extent:
to prolong a line.


----------



## rightwinger

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.
> 
> 
> 
> Seven years?
> 
> The depression was over in 1939. Seven years would have put the hypothetical end of the Depresion in 1932........BEFORE FDR took office in 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it that English is a second or third language for you and therefore I forgive your apparent ignorance.
> 
> The paper and I said he PROLONGED the Great Depression by seven years.  Please go back and actually read the source.
> 
> I the event you are incapable, I will provide you with some much-needed help.
> 
> *prolong*
> 
> [pruh-lawng, -long]
> 
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> verb (used with object)
> 
> 1.  to lengthen out in time; extend the duration of; cause to continue longer:
> to prolong one's stay abroad.
> 
> 2.  to make longer in spatial extent:
> to prolong a line.
Click to expand...

Wow.......prolong
To make it longer by seven years

Meaning you claim it SHOULD have ended in 1932 instead of 1939
FDR took office in March 1933


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.
> 
> 
> 
> Seven years?
> 
> The depression was over in 1939. Seven years would have put the hypothetical end of the Depresion in 1932........BEFORE FDR took office in 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it that English is a second or third language for you and therefore I forgive your apparent ignorance.
> 
> The paper and I said he PROLONGED the Great Depression by seven years.  Please go back and actually read the source.
> 
> I the event you are incapable, I will provide you with some much-needed help.
> 
> *prolong*
> 
> [pruh-lawng, -long]
> 
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> verb (used with object)
> 
> 1.  to lengthen out in time; extend the duration of; cause to continue longer:
> to prolong one's stay abroad.
> 
> 2.  to make longer in spatial extent:
> to prolong a line.
Click to expand...


No its not his second language,he just smokes crack everyday which is why it appears that way that english is a second language to him.


----------



## regent

LA RAM FAN said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.
> 
> 
> 
> Seven years?
> 
> The depression was over in 1939. Seven years would have put the hypothetical end of the Depresion in 1932........BEFORE FDR took office in 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it that English is a second or third language for you and therefore I forgive your apparent ignorance.
> 
> The paper and I said he PROLONGED the Great Depression by seven years.  Please go back and actually read the source.
> 
> I the event you are incapable, I will provide you with some much-needed help.
> 
> *prolong*
> 
> [pruh-lawng, -long]
> 
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> verb (used with object)
> 
> 1.  to lengthen out in time; extend the duration of; cause to continue longer:
> to prolong one's stay abroad.
> 
> 2.  to make longer in spatial extent:
> to prolong a line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not his second language,he just smokes crack everyday which is why it appears that way that english is a second language to him.
Click to expand...

I guess Hoover used the Republican approved method of fighting depressions, Could you tell us a little about the Republican method of curing depressions and did Hoover use it when he took office?


----------



## eagle1462010

regent said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again for the edification of my Progressive good friends who wish to push the FDR myth.  He may have been a good war president, but he was hopeless with economics.
> 
> *From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA*
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg Sullivan August 10, 2004
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> Pay particular attention to that last line, written FOURTEEN YEARS years ago.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
> 
> As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama shoved a trillion dollar stimulus up our...throats and rather than a short recovery, we had to suffer EIGHT YEARS of malaise.
> 
> 
> 
> Seven years?
> 
> The depression was over in 1939. Seven years would have put the hypothetical end of the Depresion in 1932........BEFORE FDR took office in 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it that English is a second or third language for you and therefore I forgive your apparent ignorance.
> 
> The paper and I said he PROLONGED the Great Depression by seven years.  Please go back and actually read the source.
> 
> I the event you are incapable, I will provide you with some much-needed help.
> 
> *prolong*
> 
> [pruh-lawng, -long]
> 
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> verb (used with object)
> 
> 1.  to lengthen out in time; extend the duration of; cause to continue longer:
> to prolong one's stay abroad.
> 
> 2.  to make longer in spatial extent:
> to prolong a line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not his second language,he just smokes crack everyday which is why it appears that way that english is a second language to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Hoover used the Republican approved method of fighting depressions, Could you tell us a little about the Republican method of curing depressions and did Hoover use it when he took office?
Click to expand...

Herbert Hoover, The Challenge to Liberty, 1934

We cannot extend the mastery of government over the daily life of a people without somewhere making it master of people's soul and thoughts. That is going on today. It is part of all regimentation.

Even if the government conduct of business could give us the maximum of efficiency instead of least efficiency, it would be purchased at the cost of freedom. It would increase rather than decrease abuse and corruption, stifle initiative and invention, undermine the development of leadership, cripple the mental and spiritual energies of our people, extinguish equality of opportunity, and dry up the spirit of liberty and the forces which make progress.

It is a false Liberalism that interprets itself into government dictation, or operation of commerce, industry and agriculture. Every move in that direction poisons the very springs of true Liberalism. It poisons political equality, free thought, free press, and equality of opportunity. It is the road not to liberty but to less liberty. True Liberalism is found not in striving to spread bureaucracy, but in striving to set bounds to it. Liberalism is a force proceeding from the deep realization that economic freedom cannot be sacrificed if political freedom is to be preserved. True Liberalism seeks all legitimate freedom first in the confident belief that without such freedom the pursuit of other blessings is in vain.


Hoover was right.........he saw what was coming.....but in times of great crisis those like FDR come along and take advantage of it.................Turned the Gov't into handing out money for anything it deemed necessary........Which took a leak on the 10th Amendment..............and the Fundamentals of the Constitution itself..............

Hoover was a smart man..............tried to implement programs to create jobs BUT NOT AT THE EXPENSE of the Gov't having too much power..............He also recognized that the depression was caused by SPECULATION IN THE MARKETS...............He was absolutely right again..........

His voice of SANITY...............was silenced in a Nation in Crisis............Which is what liberals do..........


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

The Other War: FDR's Battle Against Churchill and the British Empire

Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............

Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............

He was CORRECT.


----------



## regent

So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?


----------



## eagle1462010

regent said:


> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?


Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............

The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........

Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............

We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.

I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*


----------



## eagle1462010

How FDR's New Deal Harmed Millions of Poor People

New Deal programs were financed by tripling federal taxes from $1.6 billion in 1933 to $5.3 billion in 1940. Excise taxes, personal income taxes, inheritance taxes, corporate income taxes, holding company taxes and so-called “excess profits” taxes all went up.

The most important source of New Deal revenue were excise taxes levied on alcoholic beverages, cigarettes, matches, candy, chewing gum, margarine, fruit juice, soft drinks, cars, tires (including tires on wheelchairs), telephone calls, movie tickets, playing cards, electricity, radios — these and many other everyday things were subject to New Deal excise taxes, which meant that the New Deal was substantially financed by the middle class and poor people. Yes, to hear FDR’s “Fireside Chats,” one had to pay FDR excise taxes for a radio and electricity! A Treasury Department report acknowledged that excise taxes “often fell disproportionately on the less affluent.”

Until 1937, New Deal revenue from excise taxes exceeded the combined revenue from both personal income taxes and corporate income taxes. It wasn’t until 1942, in the midst of World War II, that income taxes exceeded excise taxes for the first time under FDR. Consumers had less money to spend, and employers had less money for growth and jobs.

New Deal taxes were major job destroyers during the 1930s, prolonging unemployment that averaged 17%. Higher business taxes meant that employers had less money for growth and jobs. Social Security excise taxes on payrolls made it more expensive for employers to hire people, which discouraged hiring.

Other New Deal programs destroyed jobs, too. For example, the National Industrial Recovery Act (1933) cut back production and forced wages above market levels, making it more expensive for employers to hire people - blacks alone were estimated to have lost some 500,000 jobs because of the National Industrial Recovery Act. The Agricultural Adjustment Act (1933) cut back farm production and devastated black tenant farmers who needed work. The National Labor Relations Act (1935) gave unions monopoly bargaining power in workplaces and led to violent strikes and compulsory unionization of mass production industries. Unions secured above-market wages, triggering big layoffs and helping to usher in the depression of 1938.


----------



## regent

eagle1462010 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
Click to expand...

Historians have called FDR America's best president.


eagle1462010 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

FDR won re-election with high unemployment; Can Obama do the same?

When FDR won the presidency in 1932, the unemployment rate was a staggering 23.5 percent.  A year later in 1933 it was 24.7 percent.  In 1934 it was just under 22 percent.  In 1935, for the first time in his presidency, unemployment dipped below 20 percent, but only to 19.97 percent.  And by 1936, when he ran for re-election, 16.8 percent of Americans still couldn’t find jobs.

So during FDR’s first term the unemployment rate ranged from a high of nearly 25 percent to a low of about 17 percent – and he still won re-election.

Then in 1937, 14 percent of Americans were still out of work.  In 1938, unemployment went back up to about 19 percent.  In 1939 it was 17 percent, and in 1940, it was down to 14.45 percent.

*So at no point during his first two terms had unemployment gone below that 14.45 percent, yet Roosevelt not only won re-election, he was re-elected to a third term* – the first time that had ever happened in the entire history of the United States.

So, all this talk about how no president can win re-election with 8 percent of Americans out of work is wishful thinking at best, nonsense at worst.

FDR had a few things going for him that might be worth considering as Election Day approaches.  First, he could blame it all on his Republican predecessor under whose watch the economy tanked.  Second, FDR connected with ordinary Americans.  In a word, they _liked_ him.



Economically, and in job creation.........FDR didn't do so good now did he............but people voted for him again........He was giving out free shit......in a time of misery.......and was rewarded.........

As I've already said............WWII got us out of the depression.........


----------



## eagle1462010

regent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the deperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians have called FDR America's best president.
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So...................To me he killed the Constitution........

He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did.


----------



## regent

eagle1462010 said:


> FDR won re-election with high unemployment; Can Obama do the same?
> 
> When FDR won the presidency in 1932, the unemployment rate was a staggering 23.5 percent.  A year later in 1933 it was 24.7 percent.  In 1934 it was just under 22 percent.  In 1935, for the first time in his presidency, unemployment dipped below 20 percent, but only to 19.97 percent.  And by 1936, when he ran for re-election, 16.8 percent of Americans still couldn’t find jobs.
> 
> So during FDR’s first term the unemployment rate ranged from a high of nearly 25 percent to a low of about 17 percent – and he still won re-election.
> 
> Then in 1937, 14 percent of Americans were still out of work.  In 1938, unemployment went back up to about 19 percent.  In 1939 it was 17 percent, and in 1940, it was down to 14.45 percent.
> 
> *So at no point during his first two terms had unemployment gone below that 14.45 percent, yet Roosevelt not only won re-election, he was re-elected to a third term* – the first time that had ever happened in the entire history of the United States.
> 
> So, all this talk about how no president can win re-election with 8 percent of Americans out of work is wishful thinking at best, nonsense at worst.
> 
> FDR had a few things going for him that might be worth considering as Election Day approaches.  First, he could blame it all on his Republican predecessor under whose watch the economy tanked.  Second, FDR connected with ordinary Americans.  In a word, they _liked_ him.
> 
> 
> 
> Economically, and in job creation.........FDR didn't do so good now did he............but people voted for him again........He was giving out free shit......in a time of misery.......and was rewarded.........
> 
> As I've already said............WWII got us out of the depression.........





eagle1462010 said:


> How FDR's New Deal Harmed Millions of Poor People
> 
> New Deal programs were financed by tripling federal taxes from $1.6 billion in 1933 to $5.3 billion in 1940. Excise taxes, personal income taxes, inheritance taxes, corporate income taxes, holding company taxes and so-called “excess profits” taxes all went up.
> 
> The most important source of New Deal revenue were excise taxes levied on alcoholic beverages, cigarettes, matches, candy, chewing gum, margarine, fruit juice, soft drinks, cars, tires (including tires on wheelchairs), telephone calls, movie tickets, playing cards, electricity, radios — these and many other everyday things were subject to New Deal excise taxes, which meant that the New Deal was substantially financed by the middle class and poor people. Yes, to hear FDR’s “Fireside Chats,” one had to pay FDR excise taxes for a radio and electricity! A Treasury Department report acknowledged that excise taxes “often fell disproportionately on the less affluent.”
> 
> Until 1937, New Deal revenue from excise taxes exceeded the combined revenue from both personal income taxes and corporate income taxes. It wasn’t until 1942, in the midst of World War II, that income taxes exceeded excise taxes for the first time under FDR. Consumers had less money to spend, and employers had less money for growth and jobs.
> 
> New Deal taxes were major job destroyers during the 1930s, prolonging unemployment that averaged 17%. Higher business taxes meant that employers had less money for growth and jobs. Social Security excise taxes on payrolls made it more expensive for employers to hire people, which discouraged hiring.
> 
> Other New Deal programs destroyed jobs, too. For example, the National Industrial Recovery Act (1933) cut back production and forced wages above market levels, making it more expensive for employers to hire people - blacks alone were estimated to have lost some 500,000 jobs because of the National Industrial Recovery Act. The Agricultural Adjustment Act (1933) cut back farm production and devastated black tenant farmers who needed work. The National Labor Relations Act (1935) gave unions monopoly bargaining power in workplaces and led to violent strikes and compulsory unionization of mass production industries. Unions secured above-market wages, triggering big layoffs and helping to usher in the depression of 1938.



So you are really saying FDR's New Deal did not spend enough, it had to spend as much as WWII. And yet Republicans wanted to balance the budget.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
Click to expand...


The Other War: FDR's Battle Against Churchill and the British Empire

Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............

Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............

He was CORRECT.

So...................To me he killed the Constitution........

He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did


and the FDR shills campy troll and wrongwinger can only do this in defeat-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> FDR won re-election with high unemployment; Can Obama do the same?
> 
> When FDR won the presidency in 1932, the unemployment rate was a staggering 23.5 percent.  A year later in 1933 it was 24.7 percent.  In 1934 it was just under 22 percent.  In 1935, for the first time in his presidency, unemployment dipped below 20 percent, but only to 19.97 percent.  And by 1936, when he ran for re-election, 16.8 percent of Americans still couldn’t find jobs.
> 
> So during FDR’s first term the unemployment rate ranged from a high of nearly 25 percent to a low of about 17 percent – and he still won re-election.
> 
> Then in 1937, 14 percent of Americans were still out of work.  In 1938, unemployment went back up to about 19 percent.  In 1939 it was 17 percent, and in 1940, it was down to 14.45 percent.
> 
> *So at no point during his first two terms had unemployment gone below that 14.45 percent, yet Roosevelt not only won re-election, he was re-elected to a third term* – the first time that had ever happened in the entire history of the United States.
> 
> So, all this talk about how no president can win re-election with 8 percent of Americans out of work is wishful thinking at best, nonsense at worst.
> 
> FDR had a few things going for him that might be worth considering as Election Day approaches.  First, he could blame it all on his Republican predecessor under whose watch the economy tanked.  Second, FDR connected with ordinary Americans.  In a word, they _liked_ him.
> 
> 
> 
> Economically, and in job creation.........FDR didn't do so good now did he............but people voted for him again........He was giving out free shit......in a time of misery.......and was rewarded.........
> 
> As I've already said............WWII got us out of the depression.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> How FDR's New Deal Harmed Millions of Poor People
> 
> New Deal programs were financed by tripling federal taxes from $1.6 billion in 1933 to $5.3 billion in 1940. Excise taxes, personal income taxes, inheritance taxes, corporate income taxes, holding company taxes and so-called “excess profits” taxes all went up.
> 
> The most important source of New Deal revenue were excise taxes levied on alcoholic beverages, cigarettes, matches, candy, chewing gum, margarine, fruit juice, soft drinks, cars, tires (including tires on wheelchairs), telephone calls, movie tickets, playing cards, electricity, radios — these and many other everyday things were subject to New Deal excise taxes, which meant that the New Deal was substantially financed by the middle class and poor people. Yes, to hear FDR’s “Fireside Chats,” one had to pay FDR excise taxes for a radio and electricity! A Treasury Department report acknowledged that excise taxes “often fell disproportionately on the less affluent.”
> 
> Until 1937, New Deal revenue from excise taxes exceeded the combined revenue from both personal income taxes and corporate income taxes. It wasn’t until 1942, in the midst of World War II, that income taxes exceeded excise taxes for the first time under FDR. Consumers had less money to spend, and employers had less money for growth and jobs.
> 
> New Deal taxes were major job destroyers during the 1930s, prolonging unemployment that averaged 17%. Higher business taxes meant that employers had less money for growth and jobs. Social Security excise taxes on payrolls made it more expensive for employers to hire people, which discouraged hiring.
> 
> Other New Deal programs destroyed jobs, too. For example, the National Industrial Recovery Act (1933) cut back production and forced wages above market levels, making it more expensive for employers to hire people - blacks alone were estimated to have lost some 500,000 jobs because of the National Industrial Recovery Act. The Agricultural Adjustment Act (1933) cut back farm production and devastated black tenant farmers who needed work. The National Labor Relations Act (1935) gave unions monopoly bargaining power in workplaces and led to violent strikes and compulsory unionization of mass production industries. Unions secured above-market wages, triggering big layoffs and helping to usher in the depression of 1938.


----------



## eagle1462010

regent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR won re-election with high unemployment; Can Obama do the same?
> 
> When FDR won the presidency in 1932, the unemployment rate was a staggering 23.5 percent.  A year later in 1933 it was 24.7 percent.  In 1934 it was just under 22 percent.  In 1935, for the first time in his presidency, unemployment dipped below 20 percent, but only to 19.97 percent.  And by 1936, when he ran for re-election, 16.8 percent of Americans still couldn’t find jobs.
> 
> So during FDR’s first term the unemployment rate ranged from a high of nearly 25 percent to a low of about 17 percent – and he still won re-election.
> 
> Then in 1937, 14 percent of Americans were still out of work.  In 1938, unemployment went back up to about 19 percent.  In 1939 it was 17 percent, and in 1940, it was down to 14.45 percent.
> 
> *So at no point during his first two terms had unemployment gone below that 14.45 percent, yet Roosevelt not only won re-election, he was re-elected to a third term* – the first time that had ever happened in the entire history of the United States.
> 
> So, all this talk about how no president can win re-election with 8 percent of Americans out of work is wishful thinking at best, nonsense at worst.
> 
> FDR had a few things going for him that might be worth considering as Election Day approaches.  First, he could blame it all on his Republican predecessor under whose watch the economy tanked.  Second, FDR connected with ordinary Americans.  In a word, they _liked_ him.
> 
> 
> 
> Economically, and in job creation.........FDR didn't do so good now did he............but people voted for him again........He was giving out free shit......in a time of misery.......and was rewarded.........
> 
> As I've already said............WWII got us out of the depression.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How FDR's New Deal Harmed Millions of Poor People
> 
> New Deal programs were financed by tripling federal taxes from $1.6 billion in 1933 to $5.3 billion in 1940. Excise taxes, personal income taxes, inheritance taxes, corporate income taxes, holding company taxes and so-called “excess profits” taxes all went up.
> 
> The most important source of New Deal revenue were excise taxes levied on alcoholic beverages, cigarettes, matches, candy, chewing gum, margarine, fruit juice, soft drinks, cars, tires (including tires on wheelchairs), telephone calls, movie tickets, playing cards, electricity, radios — these and many other everyday things were subject to New Deal excise taxes, which meant that the New Deal was substantially financed by the middle class and poor people. Yes, to hear FDR’s “Fireside Chats,” one had to pay FDR excise taxes for a radio and electricity! A Treasury Department report acknowledged that excise taxes “often fell disproportionately on the less affluent.”
> 
> Until 1937, New Deal revenue from excise taxes exceeded the combined revenue from both personal income taxes and corporate income taxes. It wasn’t until 1942, in the midst of World War II, that income taxes exceeded excise taxes for the first time under FDR. Consumers had less money to spend, and employers had less money for growth and jobs.
> 
> New Deal taxes were major job destroyers during the 1930s, prolonging unemployment that averaged 17%. Higher business taxes meant that employers had less money for growth and jobs. Social Security excise taxes on payrolls made it more expensive for employers to hire people, which discouraged hiring.
> 
> Other New Deal programs destroyed jobs, too. For example, the National Industrial Recovery Act (1933) cut back production and forced wages above market levels, making it more expensive for employers to hire people - blacks alone were estimated to have lost some 500,000 jobs because of the National Industrial Recovery Act. The Agricultural Adjustment Act (1933) cut back farm production and devastated black tenant farmers who needed work. The National Labor Relations Act (1935) gave unions monopoly bargaining power in workplaces and led to violent strikes and compulsory unionization of mass production industries. Unions secured above-market wages, triggering big layoffs and helping to usher in the depression of 1938.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are really saying FDR's New Deal did not spend enough, it had to spend as much as WWII. And yet Republicans wanted to balance the budget.
Click to expand...

The War out of necessity had deficit spending...........they always do...........But there is a Huge difference from PERMANENT social programs and a temporary War.................Yes, the deficit spending and building the massive military to fight the War........ended the issue of High unemployment under FDR........

His programs STIFLED economic growth..........it didn't promote it........Then he raised taxes and hurt the very people he was supposedly saving..........

But he was liked because of the hand outs that ensued...........Hand outs that WERE NOT FROM HIM..........but the AMERICAN TAXPAYER..........There is no provision in reality for Charity in the Constitution................Nor taking from one to give to another because of some period of time of crisis........FDR used crisis to promote a very liberal platform............which expanded the Gov't to the size it is today..........and as the founders warned........CORRUPTION COMES HAND AND HAND.


----------



## Markle

regent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians have called FDR America's best president.
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


As I said, FDR was a decent war president and a failure with our economy.

Let us compare the Great Depression with an equally deep, if not deeper depression in 1920.

The recession lasted from January 1920 to July 1921, or 18 months, according to the National Bureau of Economic Research. This was longer than most post–World War I recessions, but was shorter than recessions of 1910–12 and 1913–1914 (24 and 23 months respectively). It was significantly shorter than the Great Depression (132 months).[1][5] Estimates for the decline in Gross National Product also vary. The U.S. Department of Commerce estimates GNP declined 6.9%, Nathan Balke and Robert J. Gordon estimate a decline of 3.5%, and Christina Romer estimates a decline of 2.4%.[2][6] There is no formal definition of economic depression, but two informal rules are a 10% decline in GDP or a recession lasting more than three years, and the unemployment rate climbing above 10%.[7]

Nothing was done and we grew out of the depression.


----------



## JoeB131

LA RAM FAN said:


> Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............
> 
> Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............
> 
> He was CORRECT.



Um, okay. Here was the thing, dummy.  The Russians were doing most of the fighting and taking most of the ground in Europe.  While the west was flogging around Italy for no good purpose, the Red Army was taking on the bulk of the Wehrmacht... 



LA RAM FAN said:


> So...................To me he killed the Constitution........
> 
> He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did



Um, no, he really did end the depression.   In fact, the economy had recovered so well by 1937, Congress tried to roll back much of the New Deal, which is why we got another minor recession in 1937.  

What FDR did was prevent what was happening in Japan, Germany, Italy, Russia and much of the rest of the world, were people chucked democracy.


----------



## regent

If Churchill understood the war so well,  why did he vote against Britain's "Rule of Ten" that was the basis for Britain's defenses?   
If FDR made a mistake in fighting the Great Depression it was his failure to spend as we did in WWII. Most of his programs to prevent another major Great Depression have served America well, and are still in force.. And as mentioned if any president besides G. Washington wanted to become dictator it was FDR, but on his death Truman took over and not one of FDR's sons. Only now, are Americans that read history, beginning to see why Historians have rated FDR as America's greatest president.


----------



## jasonnfree

LA RAM FAN said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Other War: FDR's Battle Against Churchill and the British Empire
> 
> Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............
> 
> Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............
> 
> He was CORRECT.
> 
> So...................To me he killed the Constitution........
> 
> He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did
> 
> 
> and the FDR shills campy troll and wrongwinger can only do this in defeat-
Click to expand...


If massive spending didn't  end the  depression, then how could the much greater amount of massive spending in www2 , end the depression?


----------



## Unkotare

jasonnfree said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Other War: FDR's Battle Against Churchill and the British Empire
> 
> Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............
> 
> Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............
> 
> He was CORRECT.
> 
> So...................To me he killed the Constitution........
> 
> He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did
> 
> 
> and the FDR shills campy troll and wrongwinger can only do this in defeat-
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If massive spending didn't  end the  depression, then how could the much greater amount of massive spending in www2 , end the depression?
Click to expand...


It didn't. The end of WWII ended the Depression.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the UCLA professors rate Republican Hoover's attempt to end the depression? How many Great Depressions have we had since FDR's New Deal?
> And the minor turndowns we have had, do we use FDR's or Hoover's programs to stop the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoover had similar programs but refused to expand gov't to do them.............Many historians say WWII ended it.........Not FDR............just has many have stated FDR prolonged it..............
> 
> The mass spending of the War...........ended it...........and the boom after was a result of the world being destroyed by War and we had the industrial machine to supply the rebuilding...........
> 
> Bottom line...........FDR moved us away from the Constitution...........and was the beginning of the giant Gov't and corruption we have today..............The 10th limited the Gov't functions..........FDR led us down the path to do and fund whatever they please on the taxpayers dollars...............
> 
> We were warned by the Founding Fathers not to do this............We didn't listen........FDR would NEVER have passed this stuff without the Depression......but in that moment of time...........the desperation went down that path.
> 
> I'd call FDR and Liberal  *opportunist*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Other War: FDR's Battle Against Churchill and the British Empire
> 
> Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............
> 
> Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............
> 
> He was CORRECT.
> 
> So...................To me he killed the Constitution........
> 
> He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did
> 
> 
> and the FDR shills campy troll and wrongwinger can only do this in defeat-
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If massive spending didn't  end the  depression, then how could the much greater amount of massive spending in www2 , end the depression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't. The end of WWII ended the Depression.
Click to expand...

Sounds like Keynes was correct, and a lot of the free stuff FDR passed out was food, but was it free, if one had to work for it?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases


.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> " The Ringle Report, from the Office of Naval Intelligence, found that only a small percentage of Japanese Americans posed a potential security threat, and that the most dangerous were already known or in custody."
> 
> Confession of Error: The Solicitor General's Mistakes During the Japanese-American Internment Cases
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It was good of this Supreme Court to set the record straight on FDRs unconstitutional actions.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill and FDR were at odds on many things.......including how to best defeat Germany............
> 
> Churchill understood better than FDR what would happen to Europe if too much territory was allowed to go to Russia............
> 
> He was CORRECT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay. Here was the thing, dummy.  The Russians were doing most of the fighting and taking most of the ground in Europe.  While the west was flogging around Italy for no good purpose, the Red Army was taking on the bulk of the Wehrmacht...
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...................To me he killed the Constitution........
> 
> He expanded Gov't to the path we are today...........In his first 2 terms......his unemployment was still massive.......but he understood giving out free stuff in a crisis would make people like him..........he didn't end the depression.....the War did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no, he really did end the depression.   In fact, the economy had recovered so well by 1937, Congress tried to roll back much of the New Deal, which is why we got another minor recession in 1937.
> 
> What FDR did was prevent what was happening in Japan, Germany, Italy, Russia and much of the rest of the world, were people chucked democracy.
Click to expand...

A. Russia relied upon US weapons.
B. WW2 ended the depression. A war that we only got into because of FDRs lousy leadership and made us an easy target.


----------



## sparky

Weatherman2020 said:


> It was good of this Supreme Court to set the record straight on FDRs unconstitutional actions.



then by proxy you place FDR alongside Bush


----------

